# Partner Visa 820 Onshore waiting list



## blythium

Hi there, 

Happy New Year 2019, I know it has been a lot of thread about PV 820 waiting Subject. I wonder if anyone who applied the PV 820/801 onshore during year 2018 process waiting list to update.

Let me start : 

Lodged PV 820/801 : 10 Aug 2018
Acknowledgement received : 10 Aug 2018
Medical Result Finalised : 17 Oct 2018
BVA active with unlimited work/study and still waiting for CO Assign 

Finger crossed 😁


----------



## LLG

Hi Blythium,

I spoke to immi today. Asked about CO not being assigned however I had lodged in Feb 2018, and Med checks were done late in April last year.
She told me the expected processing time for 820 is 21 - 26 months, so I should not worry that no CO has been assigned yet.

The expected processing time has been revised only on 19 Dec last year, guess we have a long wait.

Good Luck!!


----------



## blythium

LLG said:


> Hi Blythium,
> 
> I spoke to immi today. Asked about CO not being assigned however I had lodged in Feb 2018, and Med checks were done late in April last year.
> She told me the expected processing time for 820 is 21 - 26 months, so I should not worry that no CO has been assigned yet.
> 
> The expected processing time has been revised only on 19 Dec last year, guess we have a long wait.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thank you for sharing, at least we are know about our PV in queue atm and long way to wait until it sort it by CO. Good luck to u too &#128591;&#128522;


----------



## VivAdriana

Hi Blythium
My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.


----------



## blythium

VivAdriana said:


> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.


We are not far ahead then. Thank you for sharing cause it'll give us a hope to find out the progress. 
The BVA will active by the time her visitor 600 visa expired or the substantive visa expired. Example she stayed in Australia for 3 months or more, her BVA already in effect after 3 months She live in Australia . She can work and study even applied a Medicare card by the time she applied the 820/801. I'm waiting on my TFN &#128522;&#129310;


----------



## mrsmwape

Hi All,
I lodged my partner visa on 22nd August 2018, so far no any communication.
I plan to attach few more evidence of our relationship for the three months after lodging e.g family Chris-mass photos, our holiday in November, current joint account statement, and keep updating quarterly until I get CO attached. Hope this is a good idea.
Wish all the best as we wait.


----------



## lryan1990

I have a question some of you guys might be able to help with. 

My partner and I have applied for her 820 visa onshore. She is currently on a tourist visa and entered Australia on December 15th. So will her bridging visa will start on March 15th? (since that will be 3 months in the country). 

The visitor visa says it's valid until September 2019, although she can only stay in Aus for 3 months at a time. It doesn't say that it expires after 3 months, just that she has to leave. Which is where my confusion comes from.

Thanks.


----------



## blythium

lryan1990 said:


> I have a question some of you guys might be able to help with.
> 
> My partner and I have applied for her 820 visa onshore. She is currently on a tourist visa and entered Australia on December 15th. So will her bridging visa will start on March 15th? (since that will be 3 months in the country).
> 
> The visitor visa says it's valid until September 2019, although she can only stay in Aus for 3 months at a time. It doesn't say that it expires after 3 months, just that she has to leave. Which is where my confusion comes from.
> 
> Thanks.


If she arrived Dec 15th in Australia on tourist visa and it said the expired date March 15th, as long she stay in Australia more than 3 months meaning her BVA will come into effect on March 16th. She is eligible for apply interim Medicare card but the TFN only available after March 15th


----------



## blythium

mrsmwape said:


> Hi All,
> I lodged my partner visa on 22nd August 2018, so far no any communication.
> I plan to attach few more evidence of our relationship for the three months after lodging e.g family Chris-mass photos, our holiday in November, current joint account statement, and keep updating quarterly until I get CO attached. Hope this is a good idea.
> Wish all the best as we wait.


Finger crossed &#129310;&#128591;


----------



## Savage_Flame

My wife (German) who is currently on a BVA just got an Oz police check request from immi for her 820 (coming from PMV 300). About a 4 month wait.

PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18

820 applied: 06/09/18
PCC request: 11/01/19


----------



## blythium

Savage_Flame said:


> My wife (German) who is currently on a BVA just got an Oz police check request from immi for her 820 (coming from PMV 300). About a 4 month wait.
> 
> PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
> PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18
> 
> 820 applied: 06/09/18
> PCC request: 11/01/19


Good luck for the progress and finger crossed after her PCC submit and she will grant her 820 PV &#129310;


----------



## Hodhod

*820 Partner visa*

Hi Guys

I logged my visa 820, 24th Feb 2018 onshore and haven't heard back from them since then.
I have got 3 bridging B visas to travel.
I was wondering if anyone got email requested to do the medical assessment?
I havent got any email regarding doing that.
Do I need to just go and do it myself or I need to be told to do it?


----------



## blythium

Hodhod said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I logged my visa 820, 24th Feb 2018 onshore and haven't heard back from them since then.
> I have got 3 bridging B visas to travel.
> I was wondering if anyone got email requested to do the medical assessment?
> I havent got any email regarding doing that.
> Do I need to just go and do it myself or I need to be told to do it?


The medical assessment requirement in your immiaccount. It's said health assessment and you have to make an appointment for it, I think cost around $340


----------



## Savage_Flame

Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.

PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17 
PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18

820 applied: 06/09/18 
PCC request: 11/01/19

820 granted: 23/02/19 (today).


----------



## sheilae

Hi all, I'm Canadian, and currently on my PMV (bridging visa kicks in Sunday). 

PMV 300 Applied- January 2018
PMV 300 Granted- May 2018

820 Applied- January 18, 2019
Request for my partners Police Clearance- January 25, 2019

We just got his police clearance today, so I'll be uploading that this weekend with a few other last bits.


----------



## Pillow

Hello all,
My partner and I recently wanted to apply for 820/801 visa and would like to know what do we expect after lodging an application? Should we be expecting calls for interviewing or questioning or should i be informing my form 888 witnesses that they would expect a call as well etc? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## bbrisbine

Hi everyone,

I applied for the 820/801 on 19 December 2018, and unsurprisingly have yet to hear anything from Home Affairs (except for an automated message on Immi that I need to submit my health assessment-- but I'm going to wait if the processing time is actually 21-26mo, I don't want to do it twice). 

While I'm waiting, should I be updating our application with new evidence that the relationship is ongoing (e.g. recent photos, travel, etc)??

Thanks in advance!
Brooke


----------



## JandE

bbrisbine said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for the 820/801 on 19 December 2018, and unsurprisingly have yet to hear anything from Home Affairs (except for an automated message on Immi that I need to submit my health assessment-- but I'm going to wait if the processing time is actually 21-26mo, I don't want to do it twice).
> 
> While I'm waiting, should I be updating our application with new evidence that the relationship is ongoing (e.g. recent photos, travel, etc)??
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Brooke


Yes, you probably should update frequently, especially as many 820 grants are done in under 16 months recently. The easiest ones may be processed faster than others.

Only about 15% of grants take between 21 and 26 months.
75% are taking under 21 months at the moment.


----------



## loveforver

Hello Everyone,
I am gonna apply this Visa in June
I have applied for police checked, standard Marriage cerfiticate already.
I have a few questions, I think some of you have done this already. So maybe I can have the answers.
1. standard Marriage cerfiticate, I have applied and paid already. I recived an email to confirm they received my application. So do I have to go there to show my ID or I just need to wait till the certificate ready to collect? 
2. Only I or it has to be both me and my husband to go there to collect standard Marriage cerfiticate?
3. Where did you guys do Health checks?
4. Can I submit for Visa 820 before I recived my standard Marriage cerfiticate, and upload standard Marriage cerfiticate later once I have it? Or I have to wait till standard Marriage cerfiticate arrivel?
Regarding translation. do you know any authorithy people charge good price to translate for some non-English papers work?


----------



## loveforver

mrsmwape said:


> Hi All,
> I lodged my partner visa on 22nd August 2018, so far no any communication.
> I plan to attach few more evidence of our relationship for the three months after lodging e.g family Chris-mass photos, our holiday in November, current joint account statement, and keep updating quarterly until I get CO attached. Hope this is a good idea.
> Wish all the best as we wait.


Hello,
What is CO?


----------



## cookbarry

Savage_Flame said:


> My wife (German) who is currently on a BVA just got an Oz police check request from immi for her 820 (coming from PMV 300). About a 4 month wait.
> 
> PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
> PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18
> 
> 820 applied: 06/09/18
> PCC request: 11/01/19


can you kindly tell me if your wife has to get another German police certificate if the 12 month period has expired even though no longer in germany?? .I ask because my future wife is not an aussie and I will be returning home to OZ with her this year .


----------



## cookbarry

VivAdriana said:


> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.


can you kindly tell me what type of tourist visa my none aussie wife should apply for if we plan to come to OZ this year and apply for an onshore spouse visa after about 2 months in OZ ? I understand that she would get a bridging visa lasting until the spouse visa was granted. But how quickly is the bridging visa issued as a tourist visa only kasts for 3 months I think ? thank you


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> can you kindly tell me what type of tourist visa my none aussie wife should apply for if we plan to come to OZ this year and apply for an onshore spouse visa after about 2 months in OZ ? I understand that she would get a bridging visa lasting until the spouse visa was granted. But how quickly is the bridging visa issued as a tourist visa only kasts for 3 months I think ? thank you


The nationality of your wife might have a bearing on the correct answer.

One issue you might have to take account of is the impending changes to the sponsor. This might come into effect next month.

You may need approval, as sponsor, first, and no one yet knows how long this will take. A 3 month visitor visa may not give enough time.

The bridging visa is issued very quickly after the 820 application, probably the same day.
We applied for the 820 on 14/5/16, and got the bridging visa notice within a few minutes.


----------



## LPJelly

loveforver said:


> Hello,
> What is CO?


CO = case officer
(the person (officer) who takes care of your application (case))


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> The nationality of your wife might have a bearing on the correct answer.
> 
> One issue you might have to take account of is the impending changes to the sponsor. This might come into effect next month.
> 
> You may need approval, as sponsor, first, and no one yet knows how long this will take. A 3 month visitor visa may not give enough time.
> 
> The bridging visa is issued very quickly after the 820 application, probably the same day.
> We applied for the 820 on 14/5/16, and got the bridging visa notice within a few minutes.


just another point if you do not mind . presumably the sponsor approval is dealt with prior to lodging the 820 visa application and is therefore not part of the application. Is it therefore possible to get the approval first from England , where I am at present , or even after I arrive in OZ and then for my future wife to apply for the tourist visa ? So an onshore application is still possible after the change ,. Hopefully a new government might be less hostile to immigrants than Morrison in OZ and Theresa May in UK ( smile ) .


----------



## cookbarry

blythium said:


> If she arrived Dec 15th in Australia on tourist visa and it said the expired date March 15th, as long she stay in Australia more than 3 months meaning her BVA will come into effect on March 16th. She is eligible for apply interim Medicare card but the TFN only available after March 15th


re the above , I saw the following on aussie govt site and wonder how 
one can apply for an onshore visa based on what it says about reason for entering . Any comment much appreciated .

Be a genuine visitor
You must only intend to:

stay temporarily in Australia
obey any condition and stay period attached to your visa


----------



## cookbarry

cookbarry said:


> can you kindly tell me what type of tourist visa my none aussie wife should apply for if we plan to come to OZ this year and apply for an onshore spouse visa after about 2 months in OZ ? I understand that she would get a bridging visa lasting until the spouse visa was granted. But how quickly is the bridging visa issued as a tourist visa only kasts for 3 months I think ? thank you


may I ask if this was the visa you got please and it talks about up to 12 months , But does that mean one can specify time requested when applying or does the immigration officer decide and no doubt a Russian lady would be discriminated against as comes from "high risk" country ( disgraceful really ) . thanking you .

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...a-listing/visitor-600/tourist-stream-overseas


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> just another point if you do not mind . presumably the sponsor approval is dealt with prior to lodging the 820 visa application and is therefore not part of the application. Is it therefore possible to get the approval first from England , where I am at present , or even after I arrive in OZ and then for my future wife to apply for the tourist visa ? So an onshore application is still possible after the change ,. Hopefully a new government might be less hostile to immigrants than Morrison in OZ and Theresa May in UK ( smile ) .


No idea yet how the new sponsor changes will end up working.

But I gather it might end up making it harder for onshore partner visa applications from a visitor visa. It may even be an intention.

I think that the Labor party in the past had lower overall legal immigration numbers than the Liberals. Who knows what the future holds, if there is a change in government.


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> No idea yet how the new sponsor changes will end up working.
> 
> But I gather it might end up making it harder for onshore partner visa applications from a visitor visa. It may even be an intention.
> 
> I think that the Labor party in the past had lower overall legal immigration numbers than the Liberals. Who knows what the future holds, if there is a change in government.


thanks for comments . In a way I expected it and was even surprised that there was 
an onshore application route or thought it might just apply to special categories like 
businessmen and students . Will just have to wait and see what the legislation says if it does become law . maybe a 12 month visitor visa is possible but doubt this will be allowed from a high risk country . ( smile ) . easy to despise politicians as , if their own family was involved , they would be less hard .thanks again


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> maybe a 12 month visitor visa is possible but doubt this will be allowed from a high risk country . ( smile ) . easy to despise politicians as , if their own family was involved , they would be less hard .thanks again


12 month visitor visas from some of the high risk countries (non ETA) do sometimes get issued, when requested . We got one while waiting for the PMV.


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> 12 month visitor visas from some of the high risk countries (non ETA) do sometimes get issued, when requested . We got one while waiting for the PMV.


thanks . I did not realise that one could apply for a pmv ONSHORE ! or were you offshore when visa applied for and , because of long wait , you applied for a 12 month visitor visa ? Of course they would be more likely to give 12 months as they knew youi had a PMV application in pipeline . Did you request 12 months when applying and the officer has to agree to it ? thanks .


----------



## JandE

We applied for the pmv offshore, then applied for a 12 month visitor visa. 

However, different countries deal with a visitor visa, during a pmv application, in different ways. 
Some are more flexible with the GTE requirements.


----------



## loveforver

Hello Everyone,
I am gonna apply this Visa in June
Please share your experience for:
1. standard Marriage cerfiticate, I have applied and paid already. I recived an email to confirm they received my application. So do I have to go there to show my ID or I just need to wait till the certificate ready to collect? 
2. Where did you guys do Health checks?
3. Can I submit for Visa 820 before I recived my standard Marriage cerfiticate, and upload standard Marriage cerfiticate later once I have it? Or I have to wait till standard Marriage cerfiticate arrivel?
4 do you know any authorithy people charge good price to translate for some non-English papers work? 
5. my husband address official in his parents house. He moves to live with me in a friend's house. He does not want to change the address yet. As we don't want to stay in his friend house forever. So is there any problem to show that we stay together? Or he has to change his address to the address right now?
Thank you and good luck to all


----------



## JandE

loveforver said:


> 5. my husband address official in his parents house. He moves to live with me in a friend's house. He does not want to change the address yet. As we don't want to stay in his friend house forever. So is there any problem to show that we stay together? Or he has to change his address to the address right now?


Having different addresses might make immigration think you live at different addresses, and are therefore not a couple. That could easily lead to a rejection.

There are more applications for this visa group than there are visas available. They need to cut the numbers down, and rejecting some that are not 100% is an easy way to do that.


----------



## cookbarry

VivAdriana said:


> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.


after googling for info on my future wife visiting oz on a visit visa and then applying for onshore spouse( partner) visa , it seems this is possible assuming " no further stay" is NOT one of the conditions on visitor visa . can you or anyone kindly tell ne if you had ]
a problem with this making it illegal to lodge a 820 visa application ?? I know that some countries such as Russia suffer discrimination as classed as high risk due to PUTIN I guess ( disgusting practice IMO as innocents suffer ! ) ,. thanking you .


----------



## Aussie83

cookbarry said:


> VivAdriana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> after googling for info on my future wife visiting oz on a visit visa and then applying for onshore spouse( partner) visa , it seems this is possible assuming " no further stay" is NOT one of the conditions on visitor visa . can you or anyone kindly tell ne if you had ]
> a problem with this making it illegal to lodge a 820 visa application ?? I know that some countries such as Russia suffer discrimination as classed as high risk due to PUTIN I guess ( disgusting practice IMO as innocents suffer ! ) ,. thanking you .
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with Putin at all.
To oversimplify it, it is based on the immigration behaviour of people from that country. Do they pose a high risk in terms of breaching visa conditions.


----------



## cookbarry

Aussie83 said:


> Nothing to do with Putin at all.
> To oversimplify it, it is based on the immigration behaviour of people from that country. Do they pose a high risk in terms of breaching visa conditions.


fair enough but same principle that innocent people suffer because of a few devious 
characters - very sad .


----------



## cookbarry

VivAdriana said:


> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.


I had thought about bringing my future wife to OZ on a visitor visa when I return to oz to live and then do the 820 onshore partner visa until I heard about the 
condition which will undoubtedly apply in her case . However , I show a text from an immigration agent and my response as I am puzzled if agent is correct as it would rule out almost all ONSHORE partner applications . Any comments would be greatly appreciated .

I am puzzled by your comments above as people on an immigration threads say their partner or spouse used the visitor visa to enter OZ and then did the onshore visa application and got their visas in last year . I thought about this with my future wife from Russia until I read about the 8503 condition which woud undoubtedly apply in case of a Russian as discriminated against ( ie high risk ! ) . But how dcan these people do it even if no 8503 condition on visa as they are NOT visitors but using visitor visa to apply for ONSHORE partner visa ?

Consistent disclosure of the same information is important. For example, there is a MYTH out there that if you bring your partner out to visit you in Australia on a Visitor Visa (Subclass 600), it is best for them not to disclose that they are indeed your partner or that you are in a relationship on the application.This is erroneously done in the hopes that this will stop Immigration from putting a 'no further stay' (8503 Condition) on the Visitor Visa and allow you to lodge an onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820) to take advantage of the Bridging Visa A. This unfortunately is a TOTAL MYTH and may in faction at a later date


----------



## cookbarry

cookbarry said:


> I had thought about bringing my future wife to OZ on a visitor visa when I return to oz to live and then do the 820 onshore partner visa until I heard about the
> condition which will undoubtedly apply in her case . However , I show a text from an immigration agent and my response as I am puzzled if agent is correct as it would rule out almost all ONSHORE partner applications . Any comments would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> I am puzzled by your comments above as people on an immigration threads say their partner or spouse used the visitor visa to enter OZ and then did the onshore visa application and got their visas in last year . I thought about this with my future wife from Russia until I read about the 8503 condition which woud undoubtedly apply in case of a Russian as discriminated against ( ie high risk ! ) . But how dcan these people do it even if no 8503 condition on visa as they are NOT visitors but using visitor visa to apply for ONSHORE partner visa ?
> 
> Consistent disclosure of the same information is important. For example, there is a MYTH out there that if you bring your partner out to visit you in Australia on a Visitor Visa (Subclass 600), it is best for them not to disclose that they are indeed your partner or that you are in a relationship on the application.This is erroneously done in the hopes that this will stop Immigration from putting a 'no further stay' (8503 Condition) on the Visitor Visa and allow you to lodge an onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820) to take advantage of the Bridging Visa A. This unfortunately is a TOTAL MYTH and may in faction at a later date


sorry and I did ask a similar question before but have done more research since . 
Amazed that Immigration allow ONSHORE partner visa applications if that agent is correct as trur reason for visitor visa would be exposed under immigration comouter systems . However , good luck to those who succeeded on "change of mind " after 
arrival basis . It is even doubtful if my wife would get a visitor visa to visit me in OZ 
whilst applying for OFFSHORE spouse visa ! ( smile ) .
Anyone know if forms like 40SP have to be printed out and then completed and then scanned and uploaded to visa application on IMMi account ? Or is there a simpler way to do it by tyoing answers on form online ? Thanks .


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cookbarry said:


> sorry and I did ask a similar question before but have done more research since .
> Amazed that Immigration allow ONSHORE partner visa applications if that agent is correct as trur reason for visitor visa would be exposed under immigration comouter systems . However , good luck to those who succeeded on "change of mind " after
> arrival basis . It is even doubtful if my wife would get a visitor visa to visit me in OZ
> whilst applying for OFFSHORE spouse visa ! ( smile ) .
> Anyone know if forms like 40SP have to be printed out and then completed and then scanned and uploaded to visa application on IMMi account ? Or is there a simpler way to do it by tyoing answers on form online ? Thanks .


Sponsor does the online sponsorship form in immi account after the applicant has submitted and paid. Create a new application and the sponsorship one can be found in the same location the applicant application was found.


----------



## cookbarry

thanks but am I correct about having to print out the 40SP form ?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cookbarry said:


> thanks but am I correct about having to print out the 40SP form ?


Incorrect. The sponsor does the online sponsor form only.


----------



## cookbarry

sorry but Istill do not understand . Technically , how does one upload a form to immi site without printing it out first and scanning it ? I must be missing the obvious .


----------



## Aussie83

cookbarry said:


> sorry but Istill do not understand . Technically , how does one upload a form to immi site without printing it out first and scanning it ? I must be missing the obvious .


As pointed out you do the online form there is no need to upload it at all.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cookbarry said:


> sorry but Istill do not understand . Technically , how does one upload a form to immi site without printing it out first and scanning it ? I must be missing the obvious .


There is no paper form. Once the applicant has paid and submitted the application for a partner visa, the sponsor goes into an immi account, clicks "Create new application", selects "Family", and then selects the sponsorship option. Complete the form online within immi account and submit.


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> thanks but am I correct about having to print out the 40SP form ?


No.

Forms 40SP and 47SP are electronic forms in your immigration account. You fill them in and click submit.

Some people print them, fill them in by hand, and then use that info, once fully complete and checked, to complete the online versions, and then click submit.


----------



## mudcrab

blythium said:


> The medical assessment requirement in your immiaccount. It's said health assessment and you have to make an appointment for it, I think cost around $340


I may be wrong but I thought that the medicals (and police certificates) are only valid for one year. So if it's true that current waiting time onshore is 21 to 24 months, it cannot be worth doing it so early, as it will just go out of date.


----------



## JandE

mudcrab said:


> I may be wrong but I thought that the medicals (and police certificates) are only valid for one year. So if it's true that current waiting time onshore is 21 to 24 months, it cannot be worth doing it so early, as it will just go out of date.


The current waiting time is NOT 21 to 24 months. Only 15% took between 21 and 24 months, with 10% taking longer.

75% were currently done in *under *21 months.

It would be interesting to know if the faster grants did actually upload everything first, as immigration do say: _complete applications may be processed faster_.

One thing I did think about, is that the 75% under 21 months figure, does include those who came via the PMV, who get the 820 grant in under 12 months, many being between 5 and 7 months in 2019 so far..


----------



## PenboH

Has anyone that applied for there 820 onshore at the start of January 2019 this year had any contact - regarding medicals or partners police checks.

Also has anyone worked on a international cruise ship previously and been asked for a police clearance from the flagship where the cruise ship is registered. I have read that online and in my case it would be the Bahamas which dose not look that easy or reliable to obtain.


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> No.
> 
> Forms 40SP and 47SP are electronic forms in your immigration account. You fill them in and click submit.
> 
> Some people print them, fill them in by hand, and then use that info, once fully complete and checked, to complete the online versions, and then click submit.


thanks and to others who responded to my question. But how can one SIGN the forms when submitting electronically ? I remember doing it once on another matter when possible to put signature on online form but never since then .


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> thanks and to others who responded to my question. But how can one SIGN the forms when submitting electronically ? I remember doing it once on another matter when possible to put signature on online form but never since then .


Never had to sign it.

From memory, only the form 80 needed an actual signature, and we were told to take a photo of the last page, with signature.


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> Never had to sign it.
> 
> From memory, only the form 80 needed an actual signature, and we were told to take a photo of the last page, with signature.


thanks and appreciated . I notice the form SP40 has to be signed and dated at 
end of form but obviously that section must be omitted from version brought up 
on link on immi site . Incidentally , does the sponsor have to have own IMMI account or can he or she login to partner's immi account by using the login details ? thanks .


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> thanks and appreciated . I notice the form SP40 has to be signed and dated at
> end of form but obviously that section must be omitted from version brought up
> on link on immi site . Incidentally , does the sponsor have to have own IMMI account or can he or she login to partner's immi account by using the login details ? thanks .


We did both on the one immi account created in the applicants name. It seemed easier for us. Some people create two immi accounts. Personal choice.


----------



## WrenL

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to share something interesting. I applied for a BVB which I originally thought could only be granted for up to 3 months (and in fact have been told that over the phone by immigration) but got granted one today that's valid for 12 months! I wanted to share my experience because I didn't ask for a 12 month BVB and my travel dates were only for a couple of months so it's interesting that I should be granted this - not that I'm complaining!!
I do have a question - the change of address thing for anything over 2 weeks...does that count for holiday destinations where you can't really have post delivered?


----------



## blythium

WrenL said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to share something interesting. I applied for a BVB which I originally thought could only be granted for up to 3 months (and in fact have been told that over the phone by immigration) but got granted one today that's valid for 12 months! I wanted to share my experience because I didn't ask for a 12 month BVB and my travel dates were only for a couple of months so it's interesting that I should be granted this - not that I'm complaining!!
> I do have a question - the change of address thing for anything over 2 weeks...does that count for holiday destinations where you can't really have post delivered?


That's Interesting because I'm applied BVB and received up to 3mths since I was applied. Are you on PMV 300 or 820 ?


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> We did both on the one immi account created in the applicants name. It seemed easier for us. Some people create two immi accounts. Personal choice.


thanks a lot. One odd thing occurs to me . As the sponsor assessment has to be done PRIOR to the partner visa application when new law comes in soon, I assume this will mean that the sponsor must open own IMMI account and submit 40SP but will be 
unable to cross reference it to partner visa application ? maybe we will not know until get full details from government ! what will they dream up next to cause applicants more stress and costs ! ( smile )


----------



## Skybluebrewer

blythium said:


> That's Interesting because I'm applied BVB and received up to 3mths since I was applied. Are you on PMV 300 or 820 ?


Wouldn't be on either if they needed a BVB. Means they made an onshore application and are on the bridging visa.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cookbarry said:


> thanks a lot. One odd thing occurs to me . As the sponsor assessment has to be done PRIOR to the partner visa application when new law comes in soon, I assume this will mean that the sponsor must open own IMMI account and submit 40SP but will be
> unable to cross reference it to partner visa application ? maybe we will not know until get full details from government ! what will they dream up next to cause applicants more stress and costs ! ( smile )


It still wouldn't matter if they did it from the same immi account as the applicant or a separate one. The immi account is irrelevant. An application submitted gets a TRN, and has nothing to do with whose email address has what immi account. All an immi account is is access to the applications.

As for how they would "cross reference" it, it'd probably be exactly the same as it is now, but instead of the sponsor having to put in the TRN of the applicant, the applicant will put the TRN of the sponsor.


----------



## cookbarry

Skybluebrewer said:


> It still wouldn't matter if they did it from the same immi account as the applicant or a separate one. The immi account is irrelevant. An application submitted gets a TRN, and has nothing to do with whose email address has what immi account. All an immi account is is access to the applications.
> 
> As for how they would "cross reference" it, it'd probably be exactly the same as it is now, but instead of the sponsor having to put in the TRN of the applicant, the applicant will put the TRN of the sponsor.


thanks and smart thinking . I think my brain only works when trading derivatives nowadays at my age ! smile ).


----------



## blythium

Skybluebrewer said:


> blythium said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Interesting because I'm applied BVB and received up to 3mths since I was applied. Are you on PMV 300 or 820 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be on either if they needed a BVB. Means they made an onshore application and are on the bridging visa.
Click to expand...

I see, lucky then because they granted 12 months BVB.


----------



## fafa

PenboH said:


> Has anyone that applied for there 820 onshore at the start of January 2019 this year had any contact - regarding medicals or partners police checks.
> 
> Yes, I applied 31Dec 2018- haven't received any messages- Actually, I did my police check and medical on January and wasn't asked to do by the case officer


----------



## blythium

fafa said:


> PenboH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone that applied for there 820 onshore at the start of January 2019 this year had any contact - regarding medicals or partners police checks.
> 
> Yes, I applied 31Dec 2018- haven't received any messages- Actually, I did my police check and medical on January and wasn't asked to do by the case officer
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 820 onshore 10 August 2018 and I haven't heard any news yet. I uploaded all the documents just need to wait if the CO need my update AFP.
> I applied on 5th april 2019 for BVB because away for 2 weeks and BVB expired 25 June 2019.
Click to expand...


----------



## fafa

Hello, 

Does anybody know how can I contact my CO? Actually, I applied 820/801 onshore 31 Dec 2018, I haven't received any email from my CO! 
I saw that some people or agents contact the CO to get the update of their applications.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

fafa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know how can I contact my CO? Actually, I applied 820/801 onshore 31 Dec 2018, I haven't received any email from my CO!
> I saw that some people or agents contact the CO to get the update of their applications.


You may not have one yet, or you may have several. There's no way to contact them directly unless they want you to.

Actually, if you submitted a complete application, they shouldn't need to contact you at all. My 820 and 801 went straight to grant without any communication because they didn't need anything from me (also faster than average so I'm sure having everything made a difference there).


----------



## fafa

Skybluebrewer said:


> You may not have one yet, or you may have several. There's no way to contact them directly unless they want you to.
> 
> Actually, if you submitted a complete application, they shouldn't need to contact you at all. My 820 and 801 went straight to grant without any communication because they didn't need anything from me (also faster than average so I'm sure having everything made a difference there).


Thank you for your reply. I submitted the complete application (police check, marriage certificate, medical check). We have been in the relationship for more than 4 years and got married last year in Victoria. Hope receive the vis soon


----------



## JandE

fafa said:


> Thank you for your reply. I submitted the complete application (police check, marriage certificate, medical check). We have been in the relationship for more than 4 years and got married last year in Victoria. Hope receive the vis soon


An application for an 820/801, that is from someone with a long term relationship, might take longer than a normal 820, as it could go direct to the 801 (PR) on the same day as the 820. (_this saves a lot of time, even if it appears longer than a normal 820_)

If you completed everything required, including 888's etc., you may never get any of the case officers asking for more information. Just the grant.


----------



## fafa

JandE said:


> An application for an 820/801, that is from someone with a long term relationship, might take longer than a normal 820, as it could go direct to the 801 (PR) on the same day as the 820. (_this saves a lot of time, even if it appears longer than a normal 820_)
> 
> If you completed everything required, including 888's etc., you may never get any of the case officers asking for more information. Just the grant.


Thanks, JandE!
But it is disappointing that you are in a long term relationship and it takes for you longer!!!!
Yes, I provided everything in our 4 years and a half relationship + those 888 forms from 4 friends. After submitting the application, every couple of months I upload the updated documents which are about our ongoing relationship.


----------



## JandE

fafa said:


> Thanks, JandE!
> But it is disappointing that you are in a long term relationship and it takes for you longer!!!!


It might take longer to get to the 820, but you get to the 801 [PR] much faster.

An example of this is shown with two 820 applications in March 2018.

One took 3.8 months, and they got the 820 grant in July 2018. They are still waiting for PR. They can't even apply for the 801 until March 2020, and then might expect another year wait. (ie: March 2021?)
The other took 13 months but they got the 820 and 801 at the same time in April 2019, due to a longer relationship. They are finished with visas, while the initially faster one has maybe two more years to go.
It's the time to 801 grant that is most important.

What country are you from?


----------



## fafa

JandE said:


> It might take longer to get to the 820, but you get to the 801 [PR] much faster.
> 
> An example of this is shown with two 820 applications in March 2018.
> 
> One took 3.8 months, and they got the 820 grant in July 2018. They are still waiting for PR. They can't even apply for the 801 until March 2020, and then might expect another year wait. (ie: March 2021?)
> The other took 13 months but they got the 820 and 801 at the same time in April 2019, due to a longer relationship. They are finished with visas, while the initially faster one has maybe two more years to go.
> It's the time to 801 grant that is most important.
> 
> What country are you from?


I see, it worth sometimes. 
I am Iranian, have been in Aus for nearly 5 years. I have my job and even with my BV I don't have any limitations to work- but It would be better to have a visa


----------



## sheilae

Hi All, just an update from me, I got my 820 grant today!


----------



## Dalestella

Congrants sheilae


----------



## Prathu2921

sheilae said:


> Hi All, just an update from me, I got my 820 grant today!


Congratulations, when did you applied and did you come from PMV visa?


----------



## outrageous_view

fafa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know how can I contact my CO? Actually, I applied 820/801 onshore 31 Dec 2018, I haven't received any email from my CO!
> I saw that some people or agents contact the CO to get the update of their applications.


Hi.. have you heard anything? I applied Jan 2019, still no update or assigned to CO status yet.


----------



## fafa

outrageous_view said:


> Hi.. have you heard anything? I applied Jan 2019, still no update or assigned to CO status yet.


No, I haven't.


----------



## outrageous_view

Should we continuously update evidence as we are waiting for our application?


----------



## fafa

outrageous_view said:


> Should we continuously update evidence as we are waiting for our application?


Yes, I think we should do. I update the photos, bills, bank transaction, etc every couple of months.


----------



## PenboH

I also applied on January 4 2019, From what i have read a lot of people do not get asked for medicals or police checks until at least a year after they have applied if you do not come from a PMV.

Considering the wait is 27 months i am just continuing to upload evidence through my agent every few months and waiting theres not much else you can do.


----------



## Sheldonpk

outrageous_view said:


> Should we continuously update evidence as we are waiting for our application?


Hey,

Yes it is a good idea to update the evidence every 3 months as its shows that you are in a serious relationship.

You will not be contacted a CO until the dept. requires any further documents etc.

Currently the processing Time for 820 visas are as follows.
75% of applications: 23 months
90% of applications: 27 months


----------



## outrageous_view

Will there be a status change in the application once it's been picked up by the CO?

I personally don't have that many additional evidence to continuously update except screenshot of some messages - which is not many because we live together and bank statements.


----------



## JandE

outrageous_view said:


> Will there be a status change in the application once it's been picked up by the CO?
> 
> I personally don't have that many additional evidence to continuously update except screenshot of some messages - which is not many because we live together and bank statements.


We did bank statements and photos of the two of us out at different places we visited. Envelopes with names on to help prove living together. I never did any messages.

It was just to remind them we are still together.

Many people, who upload everything at the beginning, never even get a CO.


----------



## Sheldonpk

outrageous_view said:


> Will there be a status change in the application once it's been picked up by the CO?
> 
> I personally don't have that many additional evidence to continuously update except screenshot of some messages - which is not many because we live together and bank statements.


The status will stay as it is and will change if additional documents is required or if a contact is made.

Evidence could be social media , family gathering etc..


----------



## JandE

Sheldonpk said:


> Evidence could be social media , family gathering etc..


I am glad they didn't ask us for that, as we didn't have anything like that.


----------



## sheilae

Prathu2921 said:


> Congratulations, when did you applied and did you come from PMV visa?


I applied in January, and had come from a PMV (which was granted in May of last year).


----------



## Sheldonpk

JandE said:


> Sheldonpk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence could be social media , family gathering etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad they didn't ask us for that, as we didn't have anything like that.
Click to expand...

 I just added those images for family gatherings and from social media. I guess it made our case stronger


----------



## katefengwu

blythium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year 2019, I know it has been a lot of thread about PV 820 waiting Subject. I wonder if anyone who applied the PV 820/801 onshore during year 2018 process waiting list to update.
> 
> Let me start :
> 
> Lodged PV 820/801 : 10 Aug 2018
> Acknowledgement received : 10 Aug 2018
> Medical Result Finalised : 17 Oct 2018
> BVA active with unlimited work/study and still waiting for CO Assign
> 
> Finger crossed &#128513;


Hi Blythium,

Me and my husband are just about to apply for my partner visa to stay in Australia.While I just heard that according to the new law, under the new regulations, the government must approve your Australian partner as a sponsor before you can apply for a partner visa. Which could be taking a few months, my current visitor 600 expires on Sep02. I am concerned it means I might have to leave and then come back again?


----------



## JandE

katefengwu said:


> Hi Blythium,
> 
> Me and my husband are just about to apply for my partner visa to stay in Australia.While I just heard that according to the new law, under the new regulations, the government must approve your Australian partner as a sponsor before you can apply for a partner visa. Which could be taking a few months, my current visitor 600 expires on Sep02. I am concerned it means I might have to leave and then come back again?


That hasn't been put into effect yet, (_As far as I am aware_) so best to get the application in now, before it does.

Once the application is in, you should be under current rules.


----------



## katefengwu

Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## tOMU

hi there

We applied on 2nd Sept 2018.
Front loaded application (around 108 docs so far)
Med Check done- 14 Sep 
No CO assigned yet
looks like long wait for us, current timeline 23 to 27 months.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## blythium

tOMU said:


> hi there
> 
> We applied on 2nd Sept 2018.
> Front loaded application (around 108 docs so far)
> Med Check done- 14 Sep
> No CO assigned yet
> looks like long wait for us, current timeline 23 to 27 months.
> Good luck everyone!


I think the best is be patient. After 12 months apply for AFP or just Wait the CO request. I applied 820/801 in 10 Aug 2018. Good luck &#128591;


----------



## Sheldonpk

tOMU said:


> hi there
> 
> We applied on 2nd Sept 2018.
> Front loaded application (around 108 docs so far)
> Med Check done- 14 Sep
> No CO assigned yet
> looks like long wait for us, current timeline 23 to 27 months.
> Good luck everyone!


It's all a waiting game. Be positive and continue with your daily Life. Do not stress about the visa.


----------



## Prathu2921

Hi All,
I applied for 820 on 7th June 2019, previously held PMV300. Uploaded everything expect health check and Form80. Waiting game begins.
Thanks.


----------



## vince26

blythium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year 2019, I know it has been a lot of thread about PV 820 waiting Subject. I wonder if anyone who applied the PV 820/801 onshore during year 2018 process waiting list to update.
> 
> Let me start :
> 
> Lodged PV 820/801 : 10 Aug 2018
> Acknowledgement received : 10 Aug 2018
> Medical Result Finalised : 17 Oct 2018
> BVA active with unlimited work/study and still waiting for CO Assign
> 
> Finger crossed &#128513;


820 application date: June 2018
All documents submitted including police checks and Medicals.

No CO contact yet. 
Only received a email on 1 year since application date saying 'we have not forgot about your application'

Terrible wait time.


----------



## vince26

blythium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year 2019, I know it has been a lot of thread about PV 820 waiting Subject. I wonder if anyone who applied the PV 820/801 onshore during year 2018 process waiting list to update.
> 
> Let me start :
> 
> Lodged PV 820/801 : 10 Aug 2018
> Acknowledgement received : 10 Aug 2018
> Medical Result Finalised : 17 Oct 2018
> BVA active with unlimited work/study and still waiting for CO Assign
> 
> Finger crossed &#128513;


It would be better if this thread was only used by onshore 820 applications as PMV has shorter wait time.


----------



## Sheldonpk

vince26 said:


> 820 application date: June 2018
> All documents submitted including police checks and Medicals.
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> Only received a email on 1 year since application date saying 'we have not forgot about your application'
> 
> Terrible wait time.


Hi there,

Currently the Processing Time 820 visas as follows
75% of applications: 23 months
90% of applications: 27 months


----------



## JandE

vince26 said:


> It would be better if this thread was only used by onshore 820 applications as PMV has shorter wait time.


I agree.

Processing times for 820 Grants in 2019, that I have seen.

820 Grants in 2019.
2.1 months to 8.9 months for 820's from PMV (50% under 8 months)
11.0 months to 24.7 months for 820's from other visas (50% under 18 months)


----------



## Sam1993

Can I apply for 820 without overseas police clearance and submit police clearance when i receive it?


----------



## Sheldonpk

Sam1993 said:


> Can I apply for 820 without overseas police clearance and submit police clearance when i receive it?


Yes you can.

If you have applied for one attach the receipt as a reference and once you receive it upload it to the account .


----------



## vince26

Sam1993 said:


> Can I apply for 820 without overseas police clearance and submit police clearance when i receive it?


Yes you can apply for 820 without PC( both federal and International). Not necessarily have it done. I applied for federal after 1 week and overseas after 6 months.


----------



## HeyThere

Hi all,

Here is my application timeline:

- 820/801 lodged: 31 August 2018
- Medical provided (upfront): 7 Sep 2018
- Australian AFP (upfront): 2 July 2019
- 70 files uploaded up until now including some 2019 documents.

I haven't heard anything from Immi and don't have a CO assigned to my case yet. My application status is still 'received'. 
My sponsor's application is still 'submitted', which makes me worried.

I wonder if I'll be granted the 820 and 801 at the same time as our relationship timeline is we:
- met each other in the beginning of April 2014
- started dating middle of April 2014
- entered in a serious relationship in August 2014
- moved in together (my partner's apartment) in November 2014 with mails sent to me from my university, tax return and other stuff dated this month
- applied for this visa in Aug 2018 (been living together for 3.10 years before the application date)
- moved into a new house signed by both of us in Jan 2019
- still live together (been living and in this relationship for nearly 5 years now)


----------



## HeyThere

vince26 said:


> 820 application date: June 2018
> All documents submitted including police checks and Medicals.
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> Only received a email on 1 year since application date saying 'we have not forgot about your application'
> 
> Terrible wait time.


How long after your application date did you receive this kind of email? It's been nearly 11 months for me and I haven't received any communications (except the general bridging visa notifications).

Oh please ignore my question as I didn't read it carefully. I can see that you received the email after one year. sorry about that.


----------



## MyaAsh

Hi everyone I am new to this forum and would like to clarify on a few doubts that I am having. Firstly a bit on my background. I am Singapore Citizen and am legally married to my Australian Citizen Husband. We got legally married in Singapore in May this year and we have our marriage cert. we will be holding our traditional wedding in late August this year. I am planning to kickstart the Partner visa application onshore in Oz in Sept. 
- What Visa should I be entering Australia prior to applying for my partner visa? I was thinking of the Tourist visa for visiting family but it has the waiver that I am worried about and how it will impact. 
- I am planning to get the police and medical checks done in SG before I apply onshore in Australia. 
Is that ok? 
Kindly advise thanks so much!


----------



## JandE

MyaAsh said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum and would like to clarify on a few doubts that I am having. Firstly a bit on my background. I am Singapore Citizen and am legally married to my Australian Citizen Husband. We got legally married in Singapore in May this year and we have our marriage cert. we will be holding our traditional wedding in late August this year. I am planning to kickstart the Partner visa application onshore in Oz in Sept.
> - What Visa should I be entering Australia prior to applying for my partner visa? I was thinking of the Tourist visa for visiting family but it has the waiver that I am worried about and how it will impact.
> - I am planning to get the police and medical checks done in SG before I apply onshore in Australia.
> Is that ok?
> Kindly advise thanks so much!


The Tourist Visa route is not the best bet, as you may get the no further stay condition, forcing you to go back to Singapore and apply for the Offshore 309 visa.

New rules, that may come into effect at any time, will also need the sponsor to be approved first, and this is thought to be one way to stop people using the visitor visa as a stepping stone to a partner visa.

If Immigration think you are applying for a visitor visa for that reason, you may be refused. (_Being married to an Australian might make them think that_)

The other option, most often used in your situation, is the offshore 309 partner visa.

A migration agent might have better ideas..


----------



## MyaAsh

Thank you very much for replying much appreciated. I was under the impression that applying onshore would be good proof that I am legally married and living together with my Husband. Would there be any implications if I apply for the partner visa offshore but live with my Husband in Australia? Like are there any restrictions?


----------



## JandE

MyaAsh said:


> Thank you very much for replying much appreciated. I was under the impression that applying onshore would be good proof that I am legally married and living together with my Husband. Would there be any implications if I apply for the partner visa offshore but live with my Husband in Australia? Like are there any restrictions?


Some people get a Visitor visa (no working allowed), after doing an offshore partner visa application, but some get refused.

It is not straight forward.

The proof of being legally married, (_although being married isn't actually required for a partner visa_), is just the marriage certificate.

The main proofs are normally the proofs of living together and a joint life, which can be in any country.

We had to do the PMV 300, as we didn't have proof of living together for long enough.

Many people have to live together in the applicants country, or spend months apart if one needs to stay in Australia.


----------



## MyaAsh

JandE said:


> MyaAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for replying much appreciated. I was under the impression that applying onshore would be good proof that I am legally married and living together with my Husband. Would there be any implications if I apply for the partner visa offshore but live with my Husband in Australia? Like are there any restrictions?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get a Visitor visa (no working allowed), after doing an offshore partner visa application, but some get refused.
> 
> It is not straight forward.
> 
> The proof of being legally married, (_although being married isn't actually required for a partner visa_), is just the marriage certificate.
> 
> The main proofs are normally the proofs of living together and a joint life, which can be in any country.
> 
> We had to do the PMV 300, as we didn't have proof of living together for long enough.
> 
> Many people have to live together in the applicants country, or spend months apart if one needs to stay in Australia.
Click to expand...

Oh dear certainly doesn't seem straight forward if no visitor visa is granted. In my case we are in a Long distance relationship right from the start and it eventually culminated in marriage as we are serious about each other. Perhaps it works differently for de facto couples versus those married?


----------



## Aussie83

MyaAsh said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyaAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for replying much appreciated. I was under the impression that applying onshore would be good proof that I am legally married and living together with my Husband. Would there be any implications if I apply for the partner visa offshore but live with my Husband in Australia? Like are there any restrictions?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get a Visitor visa (no working allowed), after doing an offshore partner visa application, but some get refused.
> 
> It is not straight forward.
> 
> The proof of being legally married, (_although being married isn't actually required for a partner visa_), is just the marriage certificate.
> 
> The main proofs are normally the proofs of living together and a joint life, which can be in any country.
> 
> We had to do the PMV 300, as we didn't have proof of living together for long enough.
> 
> Many people have to live together in the applicants country, or spend months apart if one needs to stay in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear certainly doesn't seem straight forward if no visitor visa is granted. In my case we are in a Long distance relationship right from the start and it eventually culminated in marriage as we are serious about each other. Perhaps it works differently for de facto couples versus those married?
Click to expand...

Married or defacto makes little difference. As with the partner visa.
It's about treating it as a seperate application and meeting the criteria, having applied for a partner visa can add weight but it isn't the only factor


----------



## JandE

MyaAsh said:


> Oh dear certainly doesn't seem straight forward if no visitor visa is granted. In my case we are in a Long distance relationship right from the start and it eventually culminated in marriage as we are serious about each other. Perhaps it works differently for de facto couples versus those married?


Before paying out the $7,715, (_there are no refunds_) you need to be sure you are eligible for the partner visa. Especially on the proof of a genuine, committed, and continuing relationship with your partner.

Many people do this by showing 12 months living together, being married can help, but I am not sure how much it changes the rest of the requirements.

There are too many refusals, with the top reason being unable to prove the relationship as being what it is supposed to be.


----------



## Darbs

JandE said:


> MyaAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear certainly doesn't seem straight forward if no visitor visa is granted. In my case we are in a Long distance relationship right from the start and it eventually culminated in marriage as we are serious about each other. Perhaps it works differently for de facto couples versus those married?
> 
> 
> 
> Before paying out the $7,715, (_there are no refunds_) you need to be sure you are eligible for the partner visa. Especially on the proof of a genuine, committed, and continuing relationship with your partner.
> 
> Many people do this by showing 12 months living together, being married can help, but I am not sure how much it changes the rest of the requirements.
> 
> There are too many refusals, with the top reason being unable to prove the relationship as being what it is supposed to be.
Click to expand...

Hi, I am new to this forum and trying to find answers and more informations before we lodge our application. I am applying onshore, it's my second time being here in Australia under my visitors visa (multiple entry), it has been 5mos since I met my partner in person who I've been chatting with online for almost a year b4 we finally meet in person. So in other words, our defacto relationship hasn't reached the minimum time requirements (12months) yet but we have a very compelling reason on trying to apply for prospective marriage visa despite the lack of time they require. We badly want this, do you think the immigration would consider to grant our application? My partner is not getting any younger and wasting our time away from each other is not what we want.


----------



## JandE

Darbs said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and trying to find answers and more informations before we lodge our application. I am applying onshore, it's my second time being here in Australia under my visitors visa (multiple entry), it has been 5mos since I met my partner in person who I've been chatting with online for almost a year b4 we finally meet in person. So in other words, our defacto relationship hasn't reached the minimum time requirements (12months) yet but we have a very compelling reason on trying to apply for prospective marriage visa despite the lack of time they require. We badly want this, do you think the immigration would consider to grant our application? My partner is not getting any younger and wasting our time away from each other is not what we want.


The Prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) sounds the right one for you, it does not need a long relationship, but must be applied for offshore.


----------



## jacaranda87

Hi all, 

I'm also playing the waiting game. I'm Canadian, living with my Aussie partner. I lodged my application in November 2018 and uploaded all required supporting documentation within a month except my medical and police certificate. Just uploaded my police certificate last week. I am waiting for a CO to be assigned before doing medical.

I have only been with my partner for a year and a half so I think that could be why it's taking so long. But we have a lease together, utilities bills, record of contact while apart, joint credit card, joint travel etc so I feel like my application is pretty solid. 

I was just informed at work though that although my manager wants to make me permanent, HR has advised her that I can only be offered contract. Super frustrating given that my BVB has zero work restrictions. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## HeyThere

jacaranda87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm also playing the waiting game. I'm Canadian, living with my Aussie partner. I lodged my application in November 2018 and uploaded all required supporting documentation within a month except my medical and police certificate. Just uploaded my police certificate last week. I am waiting for a CO to be assigned before doing medical.
> 
> I have only been with my partner for a year and a half so I think that could be why it's taking so long. But we have a lease together, utilities bills, record of contact while apart, joint credit card, joint travel etc so I feel like my application is pretty solid.
> 
> I was just informed at work though that although my manager wants to make me permanent, HR has advised her that I can only be offered contract. Super frustrating given that my BVB has zero work restrictions. Anyone else have this problem?


If I had to make a guess why the process's been taking so long for many of us this past year, I'd put a pin on this news:

"Between 1 July 2018 and 31 May 2019, more than 132,000 citizenship by conferral applications have been approved, up from 70,000 in the same period last year. This represents an increase of 88 per cent."

I personally believe that a lot of the Immi officers had to spend a lot of time to work on getting these citizenship applications approved.

I've been waiting since August 2018! I'm not sure who really knows why it's taking long. We've been living together for nearly 5 years now and I believe our application is solid too.


----------



## Jam3s

vince26 said:


> 820 application date: June 2018
> All documents submitted including police checks and Medicals.
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> Only received a email on 1 year since application date saying 'we have not forgot about your application'
> 
> Terrible wait time.


My wife applied on 1st October 2018 and when we got an email on 1st October 2019 we got very excited, only to see that it was just a reminder that the application is still pending... as if we needed reminding.


----------



## mrsmwape

Hi All
Just an update of my journey with spouse visa application. Iam currently on a student visa.

Applied for 820: 22 August 2018
Did medicals : 7th Sept 2018

Assigned and Contacted by CO:10th October 2019. 

CO asked for one of my daughter to do her medicals, since she did not do her medicals with us at that time. It seems the other medicals are still valid though its slightly over 1 year since we did them

Sponsor application on IMMI: Indicated "approved"

My IMMI application on my account Indicated " Initial assessment"

Hope good news to come soon


----------



## blythium

Jam3s said:


> vince26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 820 application date: June 2018
> All documents submitted including police checks and Medicals.
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> Only received a email on 1 year since application date saying 'we have not forgot about your application'
> 
> Terrible wait time.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife applied on 1st October 2018 and when we got an email on 1st October 2019 we got very excited, only to see that it was just a reminder that the application is still pending... as if we needed reminding.
Click to expand...

At least, the immi still sending you a reminder. I applied 820/801 since 10 August 2018 but no news or reminder. Documents all uploaded, even I have no space left. I'm pregnant 6 months and my daughter is 6yo an Australian citizen. Probably I'll just wait until the decision comes up. Finger crossed


----------



## Justine88

Hi All

Very comforting scrolling through this page as so many are in the same boat and this can be so very stressful!

A couple of questions i'm hoping people might have the answers for... 

My partner and I have just applied for 820/801 in Sep (obviously still waiting to be assigned a CO). He is currently on a student visa active until Nov 2020; however, he will finish his study in Dec of this year. I understand that the BVA that he has been granted and that is currently not active, will come into effect in Nov 2020 once his Student Visa expires naturally... However, my question is: as he will have finished his study in Dec of this year will he then be granted full work rights/Medicare prior to Nov 2020? Is anyone aware of how we go about investigating/any application process for this?

I know we are in a better position applying for 820/801 when we did rather than waiting until Nov next year as that would have put us however many months further behind but it will be highly frustrating if his work/medicare rights do not change until such time.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Ekeh

Justine88 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Very comforting scrolling through this page as so many are in the same boat and this can be so very stressful!
> 
> A couple of questions i'm hoping people might have the answers for...
> 
> My partner and I have just applied for 820/801 in Sep (obviously still waiting to be assigned a CO). He is currently on a student visa active until Nov 2020; however, he will finish his study in Dec of this year. I understand that the BVA that he has been granted and that is currently not active, will come into effect in Nov 2020 once his Student Visa expires naturally... However, my question is: as he will have finished his study in Dec of this year will he then be granted full work rights/Medicare prior to Nov 2020? Is anyone aware of how we go about investigating/any application process for this?
> 
> I know we are in a better position applying for 820/801 when we did rather than waiting until Nov next year as that would have put us however many months further behind but it will be highly frustrating if his work/medicare rights do not change until such time.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Justine88, it probably depends on exact terms of the student visa but I'm pretty sure most student visas will no longer be valid once full-time course is completed. That is the position I am in at least. Once your partner finishes course, if the student visa is dependant on being enrolled, then that visa will end and will automatically go onto BVA. I was advised this after speaking with someone on the phone at DIBP, as I was having to take compassionate leave from studies while my Aussie partner was sick, and I was concerned about my visa status. If you are concerned then speak to a migration agent or your partner might have access to visa advice through their education institution. 
The BVA conditions are all set out in the paperwork sent to you and also details available on the IMMI website. Hope that's of some help! I applied for 820 on 25 Oct 2018 and my student visa expires 22 Nov 2019. Still waiting to be assigned a CO and haven't done medical yet as can't afford to do it twice! 
E


----------



## LT2018

Good news, finally my parents got the CO assigned and she requested for AFP clearance and health check. Hopefully my dad will get the 801 straight away after 820 being approved as they have married for more than 40 years.

820 Applied: 07 Jun 2018
AFP clearance 1st time: 07 Jun 2018
CO assigned: 14 Oct 2019
AFP clearance 2nd time: 21 Oct 2019
Medical check: 22 Oct 2019
820/801 Approval: waiting patiently


----------



## hnphuong

Can I just as a quick question, by the way, when we do the application: would you use two separate Immi accounts for applicant and sponsor? Thanks


----------



## LT2018

hnphuong said:


> Can I just as a quick question, by the way, when we do the application: would you use two separate Immi accounts for applicant and sponsor? Thanks


I think you can create one immi account and lodge for both applicant and sponsor. I created 1 account and use it to lodge for my parents with no problem, both partner and citizenship etc.


----------



## Rock747

hnphuong said:


> Can I just as a quick question, by the way, when we do the application: would you use two separate Immi accounts for applicant and sponsor? Thanks


Think of immi account as one big bag, where u store anything u want in there
In other words, u just need one account for any visa type you apply for yourself or someone , whether in the present or in the future.

It makes it even easier to login and keep track of all visa processes for future references


----------



## LT2018

Yayyy my dad finally got both 820 and 801 visa granted today. So happy they literally shout over the phone when I told them. So total is 16 months straight to 801, they are in the lucky group

I did write a letter to the CO on his behalf asking her to consider granting him 801 immediately after 820 as he is in his 70s, they married for more than 40 years, plus updated pictures of them together with their grandsons (my sons). That letter was uploaded just a few days after the CO request medical check and AFP clearance. I guess it works, so happy guys. Good luck to all of you waiting

820 Applied: 07 Jun 2018
AFP clearance 1st time: 07 Jun 2018
CO assigned: 14 Oct 2019
AFP clearance 2nd time: 21 Oct 2019
Medical check: 22 Oct 2019
Both 820 and 801 Approval: 30 Oct 2019


----------



## blythium

LT2018 said:


> Yayyy my dad finally got both 820 and 801 visa granted today. So happy they literally shout over the phone when I told them. So total is 16 months straight to 801, they are in the lucky group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did write a letter to the CO on his behalf asking her to consider granting him 801 immediately after 820 as he is in his 70s, they married for more than 40 years, plus updated pictures of them together with their grandsons (my sons). That letter was uploaded just a few days after the CO request medical check and AFP clearance. I guess it works, so happy guys. Good luck to all of you waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 820 Applied: 07 Jun 2018
> AFP clearance 1st time: 07 Jun 2018
> CO assigned: 14 Oct 2019
> AFP clearance 2nd time: 21 Oct 2019
> Medical check: 22 Oct 2019
> Both 820 and 801 Approval: 30 Oct 2019


That's a good news, congratulations &#128522;


----------



## AJoyce

Hello All,

I just want to share a good news, my 820 visa is granted today after long time waiting 

820/801 applied : 19/06/2018 (submitted all document exc. medical)
RFI medical and second PC & AFP Check : 17/09/2019
medical : 26/09/2019
second PC :09/10/2019
AFP : 26/09/2019
RFI Sponsor second AFP Check :10/10/2019
submitted sponsor AFP : 30/10/2019
820 Granted : 04/11/2019

Can't Wait to start the second stage (820). 

Cheers


----------



## cosima

Hi all,

I came to AU on a PMV and have been waiting on 820 for 22 months by now, I am a bit unsure why it's taking so long as I am low risk.
I only got notified that they are working on it in June 2019 but nothing else since then.
What are the chances that I go straight to 801 as I am nearly at that mark where I can apply for PR? Is there anything I can do to support it?

Thanks so much for your help!


820 applied 28 Dec 2017
Low risk country (Germany)
Application in progress notification 28 Dec 2019 and 28 Jun 2019


----------



## vince26

AJoyce said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just want to share a good news, my 820 visa is granted today after long time waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 820/801 applied : 19/06/2018 (submitted all document exc. medical)
> RFI medical and second PC & AFP Check : 17/09/2019
> medical : 26/09/2019
> second PC :09/10/2019
> AFP : 26/09/2019
> RFI Sponsor second AFP Check :10/10/2019
> submitted sponsor AFP : 30/10/2019
> 820 Granted : 04/11/2019
> 
> Can't Wait to start the second stage (820).
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations &#128512;. My application date is 19 June 2018. Fingers crossed


----------



## JandE

AJoyce said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just want to share a good news, my 820 visa is granted today after long time waiting
> 
> 820/801 applied : 19/06/2018 (submitted all document exc. medical)
> RFI medical and second PC & AFP Check : 17/09/2019
> medical : 26/09/2019
> second PC :09/10/2019
> AFP : 26/09/2019
> RFI Sponsor second AFP Check :10/10/2019
> submitted sponsor AFP : 30/10/2019
> 820 Granted : 04/11/2019
> 
> Can't Wait to start the second stage (820).
> 
> Cheers


Put a note in your diary to start the 801 on 19/5/2020.

What nationality ?


----------



## J&P

*820 wait time*

Hi,

Anyone having first hand experience of the wait time for a 820 (temp visa only), please post.

Please give wait time in days and the date of application. Thank you


----------



## AJoyce

JandE said:


> Put a note in your diary to start the 801 on 19/5/2020.
> 
> What nationality ?


yes sure and start checking the 801 waiting room 

I'm Indonesian

good luck for anyone that still waiting

Cheers


----------



## JandE

cosima said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I came to AU on a PMV and have been waiting on 820 for 22 months by now, I am a bit unsure why it's taking so long as I am low risk.
> I only got notified that they are working on it in June 2019 but nothing else since then.
> What are the chances that I go straight to 801 as I am nearly at that mark where I can apply for PR? Is there anything I can do to support it?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 820 applied 28 Dec 2017
> Low risk country (Germany)
> Application in progress notification 28 Dec 2019 and 28 Jun 2019


You seem to be waiting a long time, coming from the PMV.

Most 820's from a PMV are pretty quick. Between 2 and 5 months for most low risk countries recently.

When did you apply for the PMV, and when was that granted?

Are you aware of anything unusual that might be delaying it.


----------



## cosima

JandE said:


> You seem to be waiting a long time, coming from the PMV.
> 
> Most 820's from a PMV are pretty quick. Between 2 and 5 months for most low risk countries recently.
> 
> When did you apply for the PMV, and when was that granted?
> 
> Are you aware of anything unusual that might be delaying it.


Thanks for your reply, yes I feel like it's unusually long too. I am not aware of anything that might delay it, but it's making me nervous. I've been updating my application with further evidence every once in a while as well.

PMV lodged 05 Dec 2017
PMV granted 29 Mar 2017

While on my Bridging visa I had one unlucky incident that my travel visa/permission lapsed while I was in NZ, hence I re-entered AU on a tourist visa and then went back to Bridging visa once tourist visa had expired. Not sure if that's of any importance.


----------



## monev

cosima said:


> Thanks for your reply, yes I feel like it's unusually long too. I am not aware of anything that might delay it, but it's making me nervous. I've been updating my application with further evidence every once in a while as well.
> 
> PMV lodged 05 Dec 2017
> PMV granted 29 Mar 2017
> 
> While on my Bridging visa I had one unlucky incident that my travel visa/permission lapsed while I was in NZ, hence I re-entered AU on a tourist visa and then went back to Bridging visa once tourist visa had expired. Not sure if that's of any importance.


My partner is in the same boat as you. Came from a PMV but still waiting for a 820. It has been 22 months now!
Straightforward application, low risk country, long term relationship before PMV and now married


----------



## LT2018

monev said:


> My partner is in the same boat as you. Came from a PMV but still waiting for a 820. It has been 22 months now!
> Straightforward application, low risk country, long term relationship before PMV and now married


Wait til 24 months and write a letter of consideration asking them to grant you 801 straight after 820 was approved. Upload it in "Other document" My dad got assigned a CO after 16 months of waiting on stage 1 (820 application). He then wrote a letter to the CO, asking them to give him 801 straight away as my parents have been married for 48 years, with updated pictures. A few days after providing AFP clearance and medical check, he was granted both 820 then 801 a few minutes apart. So it might be worth to give it a try.


----------



## IAMShy

blythium said:


> If she arrived Dec 15th in Australia on tourist visa and it said the expired date March 15th, as long she stay in Australia more than 3 months meaning her BVA will come into effect on March 16th. She is eligible for apply interim Medicare card but the TFN only available after March 15th


Hello, Same case with me. I was wondering if I should leave Australia on Nov 30 as it says on visa expiry date. I have also 3 mos of stay on each arrival. We plan to lodge partner visa by next week until we have enough funds to pay for the PV. Will I automatically get a BVA let's say Dec 1, when we submit PV by next week?


----------



## blythium

IAMShy said:


> blythium said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she arrived Dec 15th in Australia on tourist visa and it said the expired date March 15th, as long she stay in Australia more than 3 months meaning her BVA will come into effect on March 16th. She is eligible for apply interim Medicare card but the TFN only available after March 15th
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Same case with me. I was wondering if I should leave Australia on Nov 30 as it says on visa expiry date. I have also 3 mos of stay on each arrival. We plan to lodge partner visa by next week until we have enough funds to pay for the PV. Will I automatically get a BVA let's say Dec 1, when we submit PV by next week?
Click to expand...

Hi, if your visa expired on Nov 30 and it's best apply before the expiration. Register IMMI account online and pay the PV and you will receive the acknowledgement letter then the bridging visa letter from IMMI. The bridging visa will active after 3 months of your duration of stay in Australia, that's what I know


----------



## cosima

Thank you, I will try that!
I need to apply for a permission to travel at 23 months waiting for my 820, so I will see if can include that in there


----------



## 2mas75

Hello people!
I lodged my 820 application 25. November 2017 and have now come to the ‘Initial Assessment’ stage as it says on my Immi Account. They have asked for further information which I am providing at the moment, not knowing any more than having been assigned a CO. Should be a straightforward case; married to an Oz woman, low risk country and nothing on my police records, healthy as anything. The processing time says 20 to 29 months, my question is does that time count from when the application is lodged or is it from another point on the timeline? The wait and uncertainty is unbearable..


----------



## JandE

2mas75 said:


> Hello people!
> I lodged my 820 application 25. November 2017 and have now come to the 'Initial Assessment' stage as it says on my Immi Account. They have asked for further information which I am providing at the moment, not knowing any more than having been assigned a CO. Should be a straightforward case; married to an Oz woman, low risk country and nothing on my police records, healthy as anything. The processing time says 20 to 29 months, my question is does that time count from when the application is lodged or is it from another point on the timeline? The wait and uncertainty is unbearable..


It means that in October 2019 - 75% of subclass 820's were processed in 20 months or less. And 10% took over 29 months.

The date is based on the 820 application date, ie the date you paid and submitted most of the required information.

You say you lodged November 2017? 2 years ago.?


----------



## 2mas75

JandE said:


> 2mas75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello people!
> I lodged my 820 application 25. November 2017 and have now come to the 'Initial Assessment' stage as it says on my Immi Account. They have asked for further information which I am providing at the moment, not knowing any more than having been assigned a CO. Should be a straightforward case; married to an Oz woman, low risk country and nothing on my police records, healthy as anything. The processing time says 20 to 29 months, my question is does that time count from when the application is lodged or is it from another point on the timeline? The wait and uncertainty is unbearable..
> 
> 
> 
> It means that in October 2019 - 75% of subclass 820's were processed in 20 months or less. And 10% took over 29 months.
> 
> The date is based on the 820 application date, ie the date you paid and submitted most of the required information.
> 
> You say you lodged November 2017? 2 years ago.?
Click to expand...

That is correct, submitted and paid for on the 26. November 2017!(got the date slightly mixed up but one day doesn't make much difference).


----------



## JandE

2mas75 said:


> That is correct, submitted and paid for on the 26. November 2017!(got the date slightly mixed up but one day doesn't make much difference).


Still at 'Initial Assessment' after 2 years seems odd.

What were they asking for?


----------



## 2mas75

Still at 'Initial Assessment' after 2 years seems odd.

What were they asking for?[/QUOTE]

It is a bit odd hey... There were a couple of details that got mixed up I needed to rectify, a new AFP police clearance, plus more evidence of us having been a couple for twelve months prior to lodgement. We have given all evidence we have on the latter, and provided documentation as time has gone by. Must say this makes me a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Vijaysandy

Hi everyone 
We applied partner820/801 visa in 2017 june police check health check has been submitted we always doing Regularly updates but hasn't heard anything yet.any one knows about similar case.


----------



## 2mas75

Christmas came early to our house, an email containing two PDF files and two notices of grants of my 820 AND 801!!! Application lodged 25. November 2017 and granted 23. December 2019, without using an agent. All the best for the festive season to you all, I sincerely hope more than me receives a present like we got this Christmas. All the best to you all and God Jul!


----------



## waty

AJoyce said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just want to share a good news, my 820 visa is granted today after long time waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 820/801 applied : 19/06/2018 (submitted all document exc. medical)
> RFI medical and second PC & AFP Check : 17/09/2019
> medical : 26/09/2019
> second PC :09/10/2019
> AFP : 26/09/2019
> RFI Sponsor second AFP Check :10/10/2019
> submitted sponsor AFP : 30/10/2019
> 820 Granted : 04/11/2019
> 
> Can't Wait to start the second stage (820).
> 
> Cheers


did you get indonesia police check from inside australia?


----------



## AJoyce

waty said:


> did you get indonesia police check from inside australia?


Yes i did through the agent, PM me if you need the details

Cheers


----------



## waty

AJoyce said:


> waty said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you get indonesia police check from inside australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did through the agent, PM me if you need the details
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I am unable to PM you for some reason. Could please pm me? I already have one police clearance which I travelled back to get, but I am concerned if the validity expires I would prefer not to travel back again.


----------



## waty

AJoyce said:


> waty said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you get indonesia police check from inside australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did through the agent, PM me if you need the details
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 hi I accepted your friend but I can't still dm you. It says I don't have permission. Can you send to me?


----------



## jacaranda87

JandE said:


> Yes, you probably should update frequently, especially as many 820 grants are done in under 16 months recently. The easiest ones may be processed faster than others.
> 
> Only about 15% of grants take between 21 and 26 months.
> 75% are taking under 21 months at the moment.


Hi there, just curious where you got these stats from?


----------



## JandE

jacaranda87 said:


> Hi there, just curious where you got these stats from?


That's from the official figures.
21-26 at the time.

This means that
75% took under 21 months (ie: between 1 and 21 months) 
15% took between 21 and 26 months
10% took over 26 months.

The 16 months figure is from the ones mentioned on the forums. The average for the last 12 grants is 16.5 months. Half under 17 months, half over.


----------



## Sav99

Did you find it hard to do the application yourself? We have had quotes from $3,800 - $6,000 to lodge partner visa through an agent but my brother just doesnt have that kind of money, especially considering he will not be able to work for 3 months until his tourist visa expires....


----------



## JandE

Sav99 said:


> Did you find it hard to do the application yourself? We have had quotes from $3,800 - $6,000 to lodge partner visa through an agent but my brother just doesnt have that kind of money, especially considering he will not be able to work for 3 months until his tourist visa expires....


Each persons ability will be different.
I did the applications for my wife, but having years of government form filling practice, most parts were easy. But I still had a lot of stress not knowing exactly what to do. The stress only went away after getting each grant.

It's a gamble for some.


----------



## Pillow

Hello all!
I've submitted my application for 820 on 1 march 2019. I've been reading some people submitted their police/health check within a month or so, and some after a year or so. Im basically still waiting for police/health check to be requested from CO before submitting it. Any idea if its expected to wait for more than a year for them to request for police/health checks?

Thank!


----------



## Rock747

Pillow said:


> Hello all!
> I've submitted my application for 820 on 1 march 2019. I've been reading some people submitted their police/health check within a month or so, and some after a year or so. Im basically still waiting for police/health check to be requested from CO before submitting it. Any idea if its expected to wait for more than a year for them to request for police/health checks?
> 
> Thank!


March 2019 is a long time, police checks and medicals are valid for one year. You can get them done now bfr you are contacted, and it MAy not expire before you are contacted. Or still wait


----------



## Lauraeve27

Hi All,

I've got a couple of quick questions, apologies if these have been answered previously. A little about us - I'm an Australian, been with my British partner for 7 years (not married) living in England. We submitted his visa application on the 1st of September 2019, uploaded all documents included police checks/health checks by 1st October 2019. After receiving the initial application received email we haven't heard anything, which doesn't overly concern me as I know these things take time (but fingers crossed they contact us before the checks expire!).

So my questions

- The status of his visa application is Family stage 1 - Received and mine is Family sponsorship - Submitted. Does that seem correct/Normal?
- Do you receive an email if you're assigned an agent or if everything is good with your application do you just receive an email saying its approved/come in for an interview etc?
- How soon after you submit do agents normally contact you for more information, if needed?
- If I hear nothing after say 9 months or so should I contact the immigration office to inquire? 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## rguti

Hey all, i have gotten so much help from the forums so far and thank you for that 

short story is we applied for onshore back in dec 2017, and dec 2019 we were asked to supply a few more things regarding evidence such as evidence of contact while apart as well as a form 80 for my partner (she is the applicant) and as well as form 40sp from myself.

we were given 28 days but we submitted within 14 as we gathered a LOT of things to show. anyway my question is

***we still have not been asked to provide police checks. given that it has been 2 years already, should we apply for them now or still wait until we are asked for them?***


----------



## Vijaysandy

You must have to provide right information 
Try to fill up form 80 with full consciousness
They might be ask for later for police check
Have a good one


----------



## rguti

Vijaysandy said:


> You must have to provide right information
> Try to fill up form 80 with full consciousness
> They might be ask for later for police check
> Have a good one


we did supply 80, 40sp, as per their "follow up" request

so for now, just wait and see, regarding police check?


----------



## Rock747

rguti said:


> Vijaysandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have to provide right information
> Try to fill up form 80 with full consciousness
> They might be ask for later for police check
> Have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> we did supply 80, 40sp, as per their "follow up" request
> 
> so for now, just wait and see, regarding police check?
Click to expand...

If u havent supplied it, you can go ahead, as further request for documents only delays process. U could go ahead and supply it ahead of time and hope it doesnt expire bfr they contact you again


----------



## rguti

Rock747 said:


> If u havent supplied it, you can go ahead, as further request for documents only delays process. U could go ahead and supply it ahead of time and hope it doesnt expire bfr they contact you again


ok thanks ill look into this! since we havent been requested it or any forms for police check-where do i apply for these?

if it helps, she is from HK and i am ofc, local AU (both onshore at the moment)


----------



## JandE

rguti said:


> ok thanks ill look into this! since we havent been requested it or any forms for police check-where do i apply for these?
> 
> if it helps, she is from HK and i am ofc, local AU (both onshore at the moment)


It should be in the application details. We were never asked either but just submitted it with the application.

Not sure where the info was now. BuUt this might help:

To get an Australian police certificate for Immigration purposes in Australia you must submit an Australian Federal Police National Police Check application form.
Use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of all names you have been known by.

This is an older thread on Obtaining a Hong Kong Police Check.
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/277633-obtaining-hong-kong-police-check.html


----------



## rguti

JandE said:


> It should be in the application details. We were never asked either but just submitted it with the application.
> 
> Not sure where the info was now. BuUt this might help:
> 
> To get an Australian police certificate for Immigration purposes in Australia you must submit an Australian Federal Police National Police Check application form.
> Use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of all names you have been known by.
> 
> This is an older thread on Obtaining a Hong Kong Police Check.
> https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/277633-obtaining-hong-kong-police-check.html


thnks heaps! and yes i was just googling earlier and it seems HKPD wont process a check without my CO requesting it first. so i guess........wait? and just apply for the local AU one in the meantime 

only the applicant is required to do this, right? not me (sponsor)


----------



## JandE

Lauraeve27 said:


> - The status of his visa application is Family stage 1 - Received and mine is Family sponsorship - Submitted. Does that seem correct/Normal?


Don't worry about the Sponsor status, mine still says submitted, but the 820 visa was granted in 2016. We have the 801 now. Not sure if my status is still submitted, haven't looked recently.



Lauraeve27 said:


> - Do you receive an email if you're assigned an agent or if everything is good with your application do you just receive an email saying its approved/come in for an interview etc?


If you have supplied everything they need, you may not hear from them until you get the grant. Sometimes an email is sent after 12 months to say it is still being looked at.

Not everyone gets interviewed.



Lauraeve27 said:


> - How soon after you submit do agents normally contact you for more information, if needed?


I've seen some people wait a year before being reminded to submit some things.
Others get asked faster.

The last three UK submitted 820's, that I have seen on forums, took 15/17 months to be finalised.

_Applied May 18, RFI May 19, (after 12 months). Grant Sept 19. Total 16 months
Applied July 18, RFI May 19, (after 10 months). Grant Dec 19. Total 17 months
Applied Sep 18, RFI Dec 19, (after 15 months). Grant Dec 19. Total 15 months_


----------



## JandE

rguti said:


> thnks heaps! and yes i was just googling earlier and it seems HKPD wont process a check without my CO requesting it first. so i guess........wait? and just apply for the local AU one in the meantime
> 
> only the applicant is required to do this, right? not me (sponsor)


Things are changing for sponsors, but I am not certain on the current status.
It used to be that sponsors were required to provide police checks only where a minor was included in the application
Then there was talk about all sponsors needing this, but I feel this hasn't been finalised yet.


----------



## D24Plus

rguti said:


> thnks heaps! and yes i was just googling earlier and it seems HKPD wont process a check without my CO requesting it first. so i guess........wait? and just apply for the local AU one in the meantime


I'm also Australian, my wife from HK. I agree with your conclusion on the HK police check - we can't get it unless we have a letter from a govt department with the person's name on it saying that a police certificate is needed.



rguti said:


> only the applicant is required to do this, right? not me (sponsor)


For Australia I requested my own police check before we submitted the application just in case there is something on there from my distant past that I didn't know about or didn't remember! (Perhaps I'm over-cautious. It came back completely clean, as expected.)

On the Home Affairs website page about getting 820 visas (the forum won't let me post a link, sorry), if you click the toggle for sponsors rather than applicants, then go to the "Eligibility" tab, then expand the section "Provide information on relevant offences" it seems to be saying sponsors need police certificates too:


> To help keep visa applicants safe, you must provide us with Australian or foreign police certificates.


----------



## Messiademokun1

Any grant since it changed to 27 month


----------



## JandE

Messiademokun1 said:


> Any grant since it changed to 27 month


These were some of the grants in the 22 to 27 month timeline just released.

820 Finalised after 20.9 months, from Japan
820 Finalised after 16.2 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 18 months, from Vietnam
820 Finalised after 19.6 months, from Germany
820 Finalised after 18.3 months, from Ireland
820 Finalised after 15.1 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 19.9 months, from ?
820 Finalised after 24.9 months, from Norway
820 Finalised after 12.1 months, from Brazil


----------



## Messiademokun1

I'm 28 month and nothing heard from them. What would you advise?

These were some of the grants in the 22 to 27 month timeline just released.

820 Finalised after 20.9 months, from Japan
820 Finalised after 16.2 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 18 months, from Vietnam
820 Finalised after 19.6 months, from Germany
820 Finalised after 18.3 months, from Ireland
820 Finalised after 15.1 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 19.9 months, rom ?
820 Finalised after 24.9 months, from Norway
820 Finalised after 12.1 months, from Brazil[/QUOTE]


----------



## JandE

Messiademokun1 said:


> I'm 28 month and nothing heard from them. What would you advise?


Have you been updating with more recent relationship proofs? 
That can sometimes help.


----------



## Salmn669

Hi everyone. 
I have a few questions and that will be great if someone who have been through this process can share experience.

I read someone post here saying that if you are not married at the time of applying 820 and after applying 820 visa say after 6-9months of visa submission of 820 you get married and here you get married there your submitted application have high chances of cancellation. It's super confusing. If someone can answer please. 

My 2nd Main question is. 
I applied my 820 visa at the end of 2019 but I married in mid 2019 after staying together around 2 months(had to marry due to relegion). We met in mid 2018 first time which I mentioned in application and also provided phone calls history but as I am the person who doesn't take much photos so I am wondering that not providing photos before of marriage as I didnt have can sabotage my visa? 
3rd question.
My partner took a stand for me and we got married in mid of 2019 after living together for 2months and her family doesn't know about our marriage and even she doesn't want to tell her friends that includes her those friends who filled 888forms for her but Her family and friends know that we are living together as partners but unmarried.But the reality is we actually got married since we living together 2019,She didn't tell to her family and friends because of there culture rituals they do when get married which we didn't do and got married in my religious way on which she is happy but I have concern about the Visa which is
Do u think it can effect my visa any sort for example immi approach her friends who filled 888 forms for us to know our current marital status,or her family. 
Thanks for help if someone can answer


----------



## sophie1995

Salmn669 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a few questions and that will be great if someone who have been through this process can share experience.
> 
> I read someone post here saying that if you are not married at the time of applying 820 and after applying 820 visa say after 6-9months of visa submission of 820 you get married and here you get married there your submitted application have high chances of cancellation. It's super confusing. If someone can answer please.
> 
> My 2nd Main question is.
> I applied my 820 visa at the end of 2019 but I married in mid 2019 after staying together around 2 months(had to marry due to relegion). We met in mid 2018 first time which I mentioned in application and also provided phone calls history but as I am the person who doesn't take much photos so I am wondering that not providing photos before of marriage as I didnt have can sabotage my visa?
> 3rd question.
> My partner took a stand for me and we got married in mid of 2019 after living together for 2months and her family doesn't know about our marriage and even she doesn't want to tell her friends that includes her those friends who filled 888forms for her but Her family and friends know that we are living together as partners but unmarried.But the reality is we actually got married since we living together 2019,She didn't tell to her family and friends because of there culture rituals they do when get married which we didn't do and got married in my religious way on which she is happy but I have concern about the Visa which is
> Do u think it can effect my visa any sort for example immi approach her friends who filled 888 forms for us to know our current marital status,or her family.
> Thanks for help if someone can answer


Don't fully take my word for it, I am NOT a migration agent nor have I filed my app yet or have the visa. But when we did my husband's PR back in Canada, we had to show that our wedding was public knowledge and that there were friends and family there.

And here in Aus, it's my understanding that your relationship needs to be socially accepted, dunno if wedding needs to be socially accepted but if people writing their 888 contradict stuff that you say, it might not be good. Not saying it wouldn't be accepted or anything but it could raise some red flags in my un-professional opinion and experience.

I would consult a migration agent in your situation to be sure.


----------



## Aussie83

Salmn669 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a few questions and that will be great if someone who have been through this process can share experience.
> 
> I read someone post here saying that if you are not married at the time of applying 820 and after applying 820 visa say after 6-9months of visa submission of 820 you get married and here you get married there your submitted application have high chances of cancellation. It's super confusing. If someone can answer please.
> 
> My 2nd Main question is.
> I applied my 820 visa at the end of 2019 but I married in mid 2019 after staying together around 2 months(had to marry due to relegion). We met in mid 2018 first time which I mentioned in application and also provided phone calls history but as I am the person who doesn't take much photos so I am wondering that not providing photos before of marriage as I didnt have can sabotage my visa?
> 3rd question.
> My partner took a stand for me and we got married in mid of 2019 after living together for 2months and her family doesn't know about our marriage and even she doesn't want to tell her friends that includes her those friends who filled 888forms for her but Her family and friends know that we are living together as partners but unmarried.But the reality is we actually got married since we living together 2019,She didn't tell to her family and friends because of there culture rituals they do when get married which we didn't do and got married in my religious way on which she is happy but I have concern about the Visa which is
> Do u think it can effect my visa any sort for example immi approach her friends who filled 888 forms for us to know our current marital status,or her family.
> Thanks for help if someone can answer


You need professional help. 
One of the best things you can do is to look at your application as an outsider. After all that is what the application is, you are proving to a stranger that your relationship is genuine. 
When did you become a serious exclusive couple outside of dating?


----------



## Salmn669

Thanks for your view on this. 
I did consult Agent and from Agent prospective everything is fine(Agent got money already and they don't care about the app outcome) 
I have concern so that's why I asked


----------



## Salmn669

Married in mid 2019


----------



## Salmn669

Started living together in 3rd month of 2019 and got married in 5th Month(No engagement,Direct marriage.


----------



## prabuselvaraj

Hi.. all hope you all doing fine .. I’m planning to apply 820 and 801 visa next month. With what documents should I apply first and what documents can I add later ? Thanks in advance


----------



## kmacs

Hi all. Just want to check how you guys doing with your 820 visa? Sharing here:

- Lodged on Nov22, 2018 via an agent
- Agent notified of email stating that my application is in progress Nov25, 2019

Checked processing times now, see below. Does this new processing time apply to new applications or even retroactively? 31 months is very looooong 😞

75% of applications: 24 months
90% of applications: 31 months


----------



## kmacs

prabuselvaraj said:


> Hi.. all hope you all doing fine .. I'm planning to apply 820 and 801 visa next month. With what documents should I apply first and what documents can I add later ? Thanks in advance


Hi.. these are the documents I submitted via an agent last 2019

Signed Form 80
Photos with timestamp
My insurance showing my husband as 100% beneficiary
My husband's insurance showing myself as 100% beneficiary
Joint account statements - 2 accounts
YOUI home content insurance
Stat declaration


----------



## kmacs

prabuselvaraj said:


> Hi.. all hope you all doing fine .. I'm planning to apply 820 and 801 visa next month. With what documents should I apply first and what documents can I add later ? Thanks in advance


To add:

1. Client information questionnaire
2. Certified passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate
3. Tenancy agreement
4. Certified form 888
5. Passports of my in laws
6. Bank statement joint
7. Email samples addressed to me and my husband
8. Tickets of joint vacation trips
9. Passport photo
10. Form 956
11. Form 80

My husband:
1. Certified birth certificate
2. Employment letters
3. Tenancy agree to
4. Stat declaration 
5. Certified passport 
6. Form 80

Good luck!


----------



## madnis1

*Partner Visa 820/801.*

Hi Beautiful people,

Hope everyone doing well i applied my partner visa on 1st march 2018 then done medical 7 March. sponsor Police clearance requested in Aug 2018 i applied BVB in July 2019 got 1 year BVB till july 2020.

now its been more then 2 years nothing still waiting for my 820 visa. recommendations required should i wait bit more or contact them. ?


----------



## kmacs

madnis1 said:


> Hi Beautiful people,
> 
> Hope everyone doing well i applied my partner visa on 1st march 2018 then done medical 7 March. sponsor Police clearance requested in Aug 2018 i applied BVB in July 2019 got 1 year BVB till july 2020.
> 
> now its been more then 2 years nothing still waiting for my 820 visa. recommendations required should i wait bit more or contact them. ?


Hi, I think you should check the processing time in your application. If it's still within the processing times, I think they will only tell you to wait further. Only follow up past that. &#128578; my suggestion


----------



## Salmn669

3 minutes ago · #6168
Anyone receive good news on their onshore application recently


----------



## Fufuu

*Waiting over 27 months for 820 visa*

Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?

December 2017: Applied 820 visa
December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant 
I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


----------



## blythium

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


Maybe try to contact the immigration. Did you receive any respond email from Case Officer ?


----------



## blythium

Hi there, I received an email from IMMI regardless of my grant letter. Here is my timeline ; 
I applied straight for 820/801 10 Aug 2018, Marriage in September 2018.

Applied for BVB 05 April 2019 
Application in progress 19 Oct 2019 
S56 request from CO 17 Feb 2020
Further Assesment 09 March 2020
Another S56 request 19 March 2020
Submitted AFP 30 March 2020
Granted Partner visa 820 today 02/04/2020

I am from Indonesia, next step is 801 ...


----------



## Messiademokun1

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time...


. We are almost on the same boat. I submitted October 2017, March 201+ they requested for sponsor AFP. Nothing heard since then.


----------



## Fufuu

Messiademokun1 said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> . We are almost on the same boat. I submitted October 2017, March 201+ they requested for sponsor AFP. Nothing heard since then.
Click to expand...

Does your application says "further assessment"?


----------



## Messiademokun1

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


Still showing rreceived


----------



## Fufuu

blythium said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try to contact the immigration. Did you receive any respond email from Case Officer ?
Click to expand...

No, I haven't heard from them. I submitted the AFP on Monday, maybe that's why I haven't heard anything? Took a while for the afp to send the paper.....(prob due to Covid19)


----------



## Fufuu

Messiademokun1 said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....
> 
> 
> 
> Still showing rreceived
Click to expand...

Wait seriously? When they first contacted me in December 2019, my application said "initial assessment" then when I submitted all the documents, it changed to "further assessment". 
Mine still says "further assessment" after I submitted the AFP


----------



## Messiademokun1

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....





Fufuu said:


> Messiademokun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....
> 
> 
> 
> Still showing rreceived
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait seriously? When they first contacted me in December 2019, my application said "initial assessment" then when I submitted all the documents, it changed to "further assessment".
> Mine still says "further assessment" after I submitted the AFP
Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter. I've seen some that doesn't change and still got their grant at the end of the day.


----------



## Messiademokun1

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


What Nationality are you?


----------



## Fufuu

Messiademokun1 said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....
> 
> 
> 
> What Nationality are you?
Click to expand...

I'm french, what about you?


----------



## Messiademokun1

Messiademokun1 said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new
> 
> medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> . We are almost on the same boat. I submitted October 2017, March 201+ they requested for sponsor AFP. Nothing heard since then.
Click to expand...

West Africa


----------



## amazingkitkat

cookbarry said:


> VivAdriana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blythium
> My wife applied for 820/801 onshore on 6 August 2018. So we are likely on a very similar timeframe for our wait!
> She has a tourist visa (600) which is valid until 2020 - so i assume that means her BVA will only be active from then. Good luck with the process, and we'd be happy to share information as the process progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought about bringing my future wife to OZ on a visitor visa when I return to oz to live and then do the 820 onshore partner visa until I heard about the
> condition which will undoubtedly apply in her case . However , I show a text from an immigration agent and my response as I am puzzled if agent is correct as it would rule out almost all ONSHORE partner applications . Any comments would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> I am puzzled by your comments above as people on an immigration threads say their partner or spouse used the visitor visa to enter OZ and then did the onshore visa application and got their visas in last year . I thought about this with my future wife from Russia until I read about the 8503 condition which woud undoubtedly apply in case of a Russian as discriminated against ( ie high risk ! ) . But how dcan these people do it even if no 8503 condition on visa as they are NOT visitors but using visitor visa to apply for ONSHORE partner visa ?
> 
> Consistent disclosure of the same information is important. For example, there is a MYTH out there that if you bring your partner out to visit you in Australia on a Visitor Visa (Subclass 600), it is best for them not to disclose that they are indeed your partner or that you are in a relationship on the application.This is erroneously done in the hopes that this will stop Immigration from putting a 'no further stay' (8503 Condition) on the Visitor Visa and allow you to lodge an onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820) to take advantage of the Bridging Visa A. This unfortunately is a TOTAL MYTH and may in faction at a later date
Click to expand...

I was in a visitor visa when I came to Australia AND at that time I bought a RETURNED FLIGHT TICKET back to my home country that showed I intended to return to my home country! Afterward during the visit to Aus me and my partner had a discussion why don't I stay in Aus and that why I applied PV820/801.


----------



## grandiax

*Still waiting*

Applied on 22 Aug 2018
still waiting now
very stressful waiting time


----------



## grandiax

*Same as your lodgement date*



mrsmwape said:


> Hi All,
> I lodged my partner visa on 22nd August 2018, so far no any communication.
> I plan to attach few more evidence of our relationship for the three months after lodging e.g family Chris-mass photos, our holiday in November, current joint account statement, and keep updating quarterly until I get CO attached. Hope this is a good idea.
> Wish all the best as we wait.


Hey, I lodged my application on 22 Aug 2018 too.
I received S56 request for more information on 18 Feb 2020 for police check and evidence of relationship and I uploaded them on 19 march 2020，til now still nothing yet. hope it's not because of the coronavirus
Good luck to both of us
G


----------



## grandiax

Fufuu said:


> Wait seriously? When they first contacted me in December 2019, my application said "initial assessment" then when I submitted all the documents, it changed to "further assessment".
> Mine still says "further assessment" after I submitted the AFP


Hi, I am waiting too after submitted police check of sponsor on 19 march2020. but i received an auto generated e-mail saying my application is processing and takes time.........don't know if they put everything on hold due to coronavirus?
G


----------



## Messiademokun1

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both
> 
> sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time...


I'm 30 months this month


----------



## grandiax

Messiademokun1 said:


> I'm 30 months this month


Oh, Juses. I think your waiting time has exeeded the normal processing time and you should really contact the case officer to enquire on it seriously.
G


----------



## Messiademokun1

grandiax said:


> Messiademokun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 30 months this month
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Juses. I think your waiting time has exeeded the normal processing time and you should really contact the case officer to enquire on it seriously.
> G
Click to expand...

I'll be calling them next week


----------



## Caragh87

Messiademokun1 said:


> I'll be calling them next week


We are at 33 months.. We applied in July of 2017...

We only got the request for medicals and FBI check in Feb.. We rushed to complete those and then covid-19 happened... The FBI check finally came through but it was after the 28 days, but I kept them informed as they had requested.

I've now just hit the button saying okay.. you've got everything.

33 months is ridiculous, it really is.. I am grateful my husband has been able to live and work here, but 3 years later its hard to be grateful when we want to move onto the next stage of our lives.


----------



## Caragh87

Messiademokun1 said:


> I'll be calling them next week





Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


We've been waiting 33 months in a few days. I've just submitted their last request for evidence etc.. God I am praying they just approve both of them together.
But I don't know how likely it would be.


----------



## Caragh87

Hi All,

We have been waiting an impossibly large amount of time for a response on our 820 application.

We met in in person in Jan 2017.
He returned to the USA a month later...
He returned to Australia in May of 2017, I was 4 months pregnant.
We got married in June 2017.

July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
November 2017 - Request for more information - Form 40SP _(Major pregnancy brain here not submitting that._
Jan 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
August 2018 - Application in Progress
October 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
October 2018 - Sponsor AFP Check requested
Feb 2019 - Application in progress
July 2019 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
September 2019 - Application in progress
Feb 2020 - Request for AFP/FBI/Health Assessments *(FINALLY)*

March 2020 - Medical and AFP checks completed. FBI check delayed due to Covid-19 but all communication regarding the delays have been uploaded. I have received one direct email from the VIC temp processing team after I emailed them explaining the delay.

So we are a few days away from 33 months waiting and ready to start that next chapter of our lives as my husband is desperate to apply for the police force.

The ONLY silver lining I can hope here is that in waiting 3 years we will bypass the need to apply for the 801 and just get both parts of the visa automatically. To go through the whole process and waiting game again.

Throughout the last almost 3 years, I have updated and added information including joint bank statements, evidence of trips together, etc.. Other than that, we live with family and don't have shared assets and because he's not got PR most of the bills are in my name solely for now.
Anyway i'm just about to upload what I hope will be our final round of evidence, a family trip we took in Feb before this whole COVID-19 thing went epic.

Here's hoping April could be our month!

My thoughts are with everyone playing this waiting game, but especially those 2 plus years in


----------



## Vijaysandy

I m exactly in same boat applied in june 2017 
Same situation haven't heard anything yet Be positive and if not work this stage follow instructions and apply for job seekers payment u must working atleast one year with same employer have a good one


----------



## JandE

Caragh87 said:


> We are at 33 months.. We applied in July of 2017...
> 
> We only got the request for medicals and FBI check in Feb.. We rushed to complete those and then covid-19 happened... The FBI check finally came through but it was after the 28 days, but I kept them informed as they had requested.
> 
> I've now just hit the button saying okay.. you've got everything.
> 
> 33 months is ridiculous, it really is.. I am grateful my husband has been able to live and work here, but 3 years later its hard to be grateful when we want to move onto the next stage of our lives.


That does seem an unusually long time. I have seen 12 subclass 820 applications in July 2017 (on the forum) that were finalised between 4 and 15 months after submission, with an average of 11 months for them.

I do recall some people talking about delays in the USA applications, some time back.


----------



## Messiademokun1

Caragh87 said:


> Messiademokun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be calling them next week
> 
> 
> 
> We are at 33 months. We applied in July of 2017...
> 
> We only got the request for medicals and FBI check in Feb. We rushed to complete those and then COVID-19 happened... The FBI check finally came through but it was after the 28 days, but I kept them informed as they had requested.
> 
> I've now just hit the button saying okay.. you've got everything.
> 
> 33 months is ridiculous, it really is.. I am grateful my husband has been able to live and work here, but 3 years later it's hard to be grateful when we want to move onto the next stage of our lives.
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ! That's way too long. How can someone just hold the application for 33 months? But how come some are he theirs


----------



## achmatxforbes

July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.

Hi, what were your reasons for doing the application yourself? Did you find it fairly straight forward?


----------



## grandiax

Vijaysandy said:


> I m exactly in same boat applied in june 2017
> Same situation haven't heard anything yet Be positive and if not work this stage follow instructions and apply for job seekers payment u must working atleast one year with same employer have a good one


Can apply for job seeker payment under bridging visa??


----------



## grandiax

Messiademokun1 said:


> Jesus Christ! That's way too long. How can someone just hold the application for 33 months? But how come some are he theirs


applications loged in 2017 is very fast actually, some of my friends got their 820 within 10 months to a year when they lodged in 2017. Only from 2018 the department extend the processing time. different case officers have different assesement ways, some are nice enough to grant visa, some are tougher and stricter I guess. otherwise how come there is no standard for this whole thing?


----------



## Caragh87

achmatxforbes said:


> July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
> 
> Hi, what were your reasons for doing the application yourself? Did you find it fairly straight forward?


Our situation was pretty unique, as we had only known each other a few months and spent just a few weeks together.

So if we were gonna get approved, an agent wasn't going to be able to change anything? I was confident in the application, it took me a few weeks but it's not as difficult as long as you read the instructions.


----------



## Caragh87

Caragh87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have been waiting an impossibly large amount of time for a response on our 820 application.
> 
> We met in in person in Jan 2017.
> He returned to the USA a month later...
> He returned to Australia in May of 2017, I was 4 months pregnant.
> We got married in June 2017.
> 
> July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
> November 2017 - Request for more information - Form 40SP _(Major pregnancy brain here not submitting that._
> Jan 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> August 2018 - Application in Progress
> October 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> October 2018 - Sponsor AFP Check requested
> Feb 2019 - Application in progress
> July 2019 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> September 2019 - Application in progress
> Feb 2020 - Request for AFP/FBI/Health Assessments *(FINALLY)*
> 
> March 2020 - Medical and AFP checks completed. FBI check delayed due to Covid-19 but all communication regarding the delays have been uploaded. I have received one direct email from the VIC temp processing team after I emailed them explaining the delay.
> 
> So we are a few days away from 33 months waiting and ready to start that next chapter of our lives as my husband is desperate to apply for the police force.
> 
> The ONLY silver lining I can hope here is that in waiting 3 years we will bypass the need to apply for the 801 and just get both parts of the visa automatically. To go through the whole process and waiting game again.
> 
> Throughout the last almost 3 years, I have updated and added information including joint bank statements, evidence of trips together, etc.. Other than that, we live with family and don't have shared assets and because he's not got PR most of the bills are in my name solely for now.
> Anyway i'm just about to upload what I hope will be our final round of evidence, a family trip we took in Feb before this whole COVID-19 thing went epic.
> 
> Here's hoping April could be our month!
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone playing this waiting game, but especially those 2 plus years in


WELL --- Following on from this I uploaded the FBI check at 2pm on Saturday and then posted this...

At 7:20am --- 801 Granted
At 7:25am --- 820 Granted

We are so beyond happy.. I am no longer thinking about how long it took just so happy that it has finally happened and we can follow up.

I urge everyone who's waiting at this time to follow up.. Make sure all your evidence is up to date and then try and make some calls/emails about the situation.

I did have some direct contact with the perm processing team in VIC.

Wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## Messiademokun1

Caragh87 said:


> Caragh87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We have been waiting an impossibly large amount of time for a response on our 820 application.
> 
> We met in in person in Jan 2017.
> He returned to the USA a month later...
> He returned to Australia in May of 2017, I was 4 months pregnant.
> We got married in June 2017.
> 
> July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
> November 2017 - Request for more information - Form 40SP _(Major pregnancy brain here not submitting that._
> Jan 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> August 2018 - Application in Progress
> October 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> October 2018 - Sponsor AFP Check requested
> Feb 2019 - Application in progress
> July 2019 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> September 2019 - Application in progress
> Feb 2020 - Request for AFP/FBI/Health Assessments *(FINALLY)*
> 
> March 2020 - Medical and AFP checks completed. FBI check delayed due to Covid-19 but all communication regarding the delays have been uploaded. I have received one direct email from the VIC temp processing team after I emailed them explaining the delay.
> 
> So we are a few days away from 33 months waiting and ready to start that next chapter of our lives as my husband is desperate to apply for the police force.
> 
> The ONLY silver lining I can hope here is that in waiting 3 years we will bypass the need to apply for the 801 and just get both parts of the visa automatically. To go through the whole process and waiting game again.
> 
> Throughout the last almost 3 years, I have updated and added information including joint bank statements, evidence of trips together, etc.. Other than that, we live with family and don't have shared assets and because he's not got PR most of the bills are in my name solely for now.
> Anyway i'm just about to upload what I hope will be our final round of evidence, a family trip we took in Feb before this whole COVID-19 thing went epic.
> 
> Here's hoping April could be our month!
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone playing this waiting game, but especially those 2 plus years in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL --- Following on from this I uploaded the FBI check at 2pm on Saturday and then posted this...
> 
> At 7:20am --- 801 Granted
> At 7:25am --- 820 Granted
> 
> We are so beyond happy.. I am no longer thinking about how long it took just so happy that it has finally happened and we can follow up.
> 
> I urge everyone who's waiting at this time to follow up.. Make sure all your evidence is up to date and then try and make some calls/emails about the situation.
> 
> I did have some direct contact with the perm processing team in VIC.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best!
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate. We were still chatting about it some days back. Congrats again.


----------



## grandiax

Caragh87 said:


> WELL --- Following on from this I uploaded the FBI check at 2pm on Saturday and then posted this...
> 
> At 7:20am --- 801 Granted
> At 7:25am --- 820 Granted
> 
> We are so beyond happy.. I am no longer thinking about how long it took just so happy that it has finally happened and we can follow up.
> 
> I urge everyone who's waiting at this time to follow up.. Make sure all your evidence is up to date and then try and make some calls/emails about the situation.
> 
> I did have some direct contact with the perm processing team in VIC.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best!


Congras. finally you got it.
Do you mind sharing your experience on how you contact the CO? did you or your husband write to the CO? my application is also being assessed in VIC. very frustrating timer during the pandemic.

G


----------



## kmacs

Messiademokun1 said:


> Caragh87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caragh87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We have been waiting an impossibly large amount of time for a response on our 820 application.
> 
> We met in in person in Jan 2017.
> He returned to the USA a month later...
> He returned to Australia in May of 2017, I was 4 months pregnant.
> We got married in June 2017.
> 
> July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
> November 2017 - Request for more information - Form 40SP _(Major pregnancy brain here not submitting that._
> Jan 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> August 2018 - Application in Progress
> October 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> October 2018 - Sponsor AFP Check requested
> Feb 2019 - Application in progress
> July 2019 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
> September 2019 - Application in progress
> Feb 2020 - Request for AFP/FBI/Health Assessments *(FINALLY)*
> 
> March 2020 - Medical and AFP checks completed. FBI check delayed due to Covid-19 but all communication regarding the delays have been uploaded. I have received one direct email from the VIC temp processing team after I emailed them explaining the delay.
> 
> So we are a few days away from 33 months waiting and ready to start that next chapter of our lives as my husband is desperate to apply for the police force.
> 
> The ONLY silver lining I can hope here is that in waiting 3 years we will bypass the need to apply for the 801 and just get both parts of the visa automatically. To go through the whole process and waiting game again.
> 
> Throughout the last almost 3 years, I have updated and added information including joint bank statements, evidence of trips together, etc.. Other than that, we live with family and don't have shared assets and because he's not got PR most of the bills are in my name solely for now.
> Anyway i'm just about to upload what I hope will be our final round of evidence, a family trip we took in Feb before this whole COVID-19 thing went epic.
> 
> Here's hoping April could be our month!
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone playing this waiting game, but especially those 2 plus years in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL --- Following on from this I uploaded the FBI check at 2pm on Saturday and then posted this...
> 
> At 7:20am --- 801 Granted
> At 7:25am --- 820 Granted
> 
> We are so beyond happy.. I am no longer thinking about how long it took just so happy that it has finally happened and we can follow up.
> 
> I urge everyone who's waiting at this time to follow up.. Make sure all your evidence is up to date and then try and make some calls/emails about the situation.
> 
> I did have some direct contact with the perm processing team in VIC.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations mate. We were still chatting about it some days back. Congrats again.
Click to expand...

Hi! Congratulations! May I know when you lodged, timings, etc? Just to give us hope waiting applicants. Thank you!


----------



## Caragh87

Thanks so much! it was a great week!


----------



## Caragh87

Our stats;

We met in in person in Jan 2017.
He returned to the USA a month later...
He returned to Australia in May of 2017, I was 4 months pregnant.
We got married in June 2017.


July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
November 2017 - Request for more information - Form 40SP (Major pregnancy brain here not submitting that.
Jan 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
August 2018 - Application in Progress
October 2018 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
October 2018 - Sponsor AFP Check requested
Feb 2019 - Application in progress
July 2019 - Bridging Visa for Travel to USA
September 2019 - Application in progress
Feb 2020 - Request for AFP/FBI/Health Assessments (FINALLY)

March 2020 - Medical and AFP checks completed. FBI check delayed due to Covid-19 but all communication regarding the delays have been uploaded. I have received one direct email from the VIC temp processing team after I emailed them explaining the delay.

Granted 2 days after final FBI check was loaded.

Goodluck!


----------



## Caragh87

Hi,

We never really had any contact directly with our case officer. I think that a few of the communications were signed directly by someone, but other than that nothing at all.

I did email them a few times, even though it says not to and they responded once or twice.

It's not a very personalised process, the thing that I had done lately was make sure that all new evidence was uploaded.

So as we applied, as we were delayed with the FBI check etc.. I uploaded that as evidence for them to review and confirm.

Once I was confident I had supplied everything that they asked for, and all our evidence, there was a button that i had to click to finalise.. which basically meant I couldn't upload anymore.

It was 2 days after that, that I got both visa's togerther.

goodluck!


----------



## grandiax

mrsmwape said:


> Hi All
> Just an update of my journey with spouse visa application. Iam currently on a student visa.
> 
> Applied for 820: 22 August 2018
> Did medicals : 7th Sept 2018
> 
> Assigned and Contacted by CO:10th October 2019.
> 
> CO asked for one of my daughter to do her medicals, since she did not do her medicals with us at that time. It seems the other medicals are still valid though its slightly over 1 year since we did them
> 
> Sponsor application on IMMI: Indicated "approved"
> 
> My IMMI application on my account Indicated " Initial assessment"
> 
> Hope good news to come soon


I applied exactly the same day 22 aug 2018, with police certificates of me and my partner. and medical check done.
i only got an e-mail on 18 feb 2020 requesting for police checks for my partner(sponsor), and evidence of relationship.
I uploaded them on 19 march2020, so far nothing.
even spsonsorship shows: submitted.


----------



## grandiax

Fufuu said:


> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....


hi,if they requested new medical examination & AFP from both you sponsor and applicant, i am sure they will grant you the 801 straight away.


----------



## The Peninsula

grandiax said:


> Fufuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here been waiting over 27 months for the 820 partner visa?
> 
> December 2017: Applied 820 visa
> December 2019: Requested for more informations (New form 888, Form 80, Up to date evidence of relationship)
> March 2020: Requested for a new medical examination & AFP from both sponsor and applicant
> I wonder how am i going to wait until i get it and if i'll get 801 at the same time....
> 
> 
> 
> hi,if they requested new medical examination & AFP from both you sponsor and applicant, i am sure they will grant you the 801 straight away.
Click to expand...

Very likely you 'll get both together. There have been a few on this forum with similar timelines..a friend of mine got his 801 directly after 27 months. Good luck!


----------



## tw272727

Hi, this morning my partner received this email:

Subject: Your Australian Partner (subclass 820) visa application is progressing
Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs
Application reference: xxx
Dear xxx,
We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks.
You can login to ImmiAccount to check the status of your application 
More information about global processing times is available from 
Do not reply.


Does this indicate that the application has been opened. Should we apply for new AFP certificates as the 12 months has now expired, and go get the medical check?

FYI the initial application was April 2019.

Any information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brit_in_aus

Caragh87 said:


> achmatxforbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> July 2017 - Applied for 820 - No agent.
> 
> Hi, what were your reasons for doing the application yourself? Did you find it fairly straight forward?
> 
> 
> 
> Our situation was pretty unique, as we had only known each other a few months and spent just a few weeks together.
> 
> So if we were gonna get approved, an agent wasn't going to be able to change anything? I was confident in the application, it took me a few weeks but it's not as difficult as long as you read the instructions.
Click to expand...

Caragh, could you bottle your calm and logical manner and send some to me please? I feel my application is pretty straightforward and I feel pretty confident about it but I still have a horrid niggling fear of refusal.


----------



## grandiax

Messiademokun1 said:


> Congratulations mate. We were still chatting about it some days back. Congrats again.


Hi, Have you got yours? you have been waiting for long long time already


----------



## SteveandGen

Hi everyone, it’s good it’s we that some are getting the visa grant letters! Our journey continues.
We have been together since June 2012, we moved in together in October 2015, married in Australia March 2016, my partner moved to Australia November 2017, during the period we lived in Singapore and Australia I flew to Singapore for over two years on a weekly basis. The 820/801 application was lodged early Feb 2018 onshore and the BVA granted to my wife and daughter. As sponsor I was asked for updated AFP check and Singapore COC which I provided. We have an agent who adds info to the portal every couple of weeks showing our relationship is solid and continues. The amount of info provided is enormous and all import docs witnessed etc etc. we bought a house together in August 2019. My partner and her daughter were asked for Police checks and Medicals in July 2018. We received a RFI in November 2019 and since then nothing. In summary we have been and remain in our relationship since June 2012. Married for over 4yrs. The processing times seem to be a bit of a lottery...! 
I am Australian and my wife from Manila who spent the 12years Immediately before coming to Australia as a PR in Singapore.

Apologies for the rant but it’s totally frustrating our family. We perhaps naively thought that something would have happened by now. So we complained a month back and got a very nice email saying we are still within the processing time but our info would be passed into someone else? The wait time when we applied was 90% processed within 24months... now that has ballooned out to 36months... 

Thoughts and comments are welcome


----------



## Daisy144

Hi everyone,

Want to say thank you to all for helping me through the process of applying for the visa. We applied for 820 on the 9th of April 💗💗💗💗

Still a long road ahead but I am happy. 

Good luck to all, 

Kind regards, 
Daisy


----------



## grandiax

SteveandGen said:


> Hi everyone, it's good it's we that some are getting the visa grant letters! Our journey continues.
> We have been together since June 2012, we moved in together in October 2015, married in Australia March 2016, my partner moved to Australia November 2017, during the period we lived in Singapore and Australia I flew to Singapore for over two years on a weekly basis. The 820/801 application was lodged early Feb 2018 onshore and the BVA granted to my wife and daughter. As sponsor I was asked for updated AFP check and Singapore COC which I provided. We have an agent who adds info to the portal every couple of weeks showing our relationship is solid and continues. The amount of info provided is enormous and all import docs witnessed etc etc. we bought a house together in August 2019. My partner and her daughter were asked for Police checks and Medicals in July 2018. We received a RFI in November 2019 and since then nothing. In summary we have been and remain in our relationship since June 2012. Married for over 4yrs. The processing times seem to be a bit of a lottery...!
> I am Australian and my wife from Manila who spent the 12years Immediately before coming to Australia as a PR in Singapore.
> 
> Apologies for the rant but it's totally frustrating our family. We perhaps naively thought that something would have happened by now. So we complained a month back and got a very nice email saying we are still within the processing time but our info would be passed into someone else? The wait time when we applied was 90% processed within 24months... now that has ballooned out to 36months...
> 
> Thoughts and comments are welcome


Exactly, there is no same case for partner visa application, if the case officer is happy, she or he can grant you the PR straight away within a few months, or make you wait for a few years.so we can only wait.
Hope April is our month


----------



## erillant

Reading all the comments on here I'm starting to think we were WAYYYYY too optimistic doing a front loaded application for our PV820  I'm Australian & My partner is from Scotland; we have been dating for just under 2 years, but have been living together for over 12 months & expecting a child together so figured if we front loaded the application, he may get approved quicker! Now I realise we may have been complete fools & have to pay to redo some of the Police checks & Health checks 
Anyway, we submitted our application on the 28/4/2020, so I guess by the time our son is 3, we may have an answer?


----------



## grandiax

erillant said:


> Reading all the comments on here I'm starting to think we were WAYYYYY too optimistic doing a front loaded application for our PV820  I'm Australian & My partner is from Scotland; we have been dating for just under 2 years, but have been living together for over 12 months & expecting a child together so figured if we front loaded the application, he may get approved quicker! Now I realise we may have been complete fools & have to pay to redo some of the Police checks & Health checks
> Anyway, we submitted our application on the 28/4/2020, so I guess by the time our son is 3, we may have an answer?


No case is the same, some might get 820 within 1 year, some might get it longer, good luck


----------



## Prabhat tamang

Sorry this post, is not avaibale


----------



## TTD3296

Hi everyone, I am so stress right now with the evidences and documents to apply visa 820/801. I just want to ask if the wedding party photos is important or not? Cause me and my partner wont have a fancy wedding party with 100 people, we just have small number of guest. Thanks to the covid, our parents cannot come to Australia to be at our wedding, so we kind of lonely. My aunty just keep saying that small party will make our case be hard and suspect. Can anyone give me some advices please! Thank you so much.


----------



## User123

Hi i hope you get your visa . 
I applied my partner visa in March 2017 got refused in may 2017 was on Aat till Nov 2019 . I won it . Immi asked me s56 more information. I sent it . Till now no reply . Anyone been through this ? I’m really stressed . Refusing my visa was because I didn’t had substantive visa when I applied partner visa . It’s been 3 years and 2 months since I applied my partner visa .


----------



## Topper

grandiax said:


> Applied on 22 Aug 2018
> still waiting now
> very stressful waiting time


23 Sept 2018 here.
Yes, very stressful.
Just submitted another police check and agent says it's a good sign that no other evidences was asked for.

Good luck


----------



## Topper

grandiax said:


> hi,if they requested new medical examination & AFP from both you sponsor and applicant, i am sure they will grant you the 801 straight away.


G'Day.

Is being granted the 801 simutaneously as the 820 being granted a new thing? I had read that under no circumstances they would be granted together?

Cheers


----------



## Sammy J

Topper said:


> G'Day.
> 
> Is being granted the 801 simutaneously as the 820 being granted a new thing? I had read that under no circumstances they would be granted together?
> 
> Cheers


Nothing new.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...a-listing/partner-onshore/temporary-820#About

Applicants who have been in a long term relationship before they apply might not have to stay on the subclass 820 visa at all. We might grant you the permanent visa immediately after we grant the temporary subclass 820 visa.


----------



## Sammy J

TTD3296 said:


> Hi everyone, I am so stress right now with the evidences and documents to apply visa 820/801. I just want to ask if the wedding party photos is important or not? Cause me and my partner wont have a fancy wedding party with 100 people, we just have small number of guest. Thanks to the covid, our parents cannot come to Australia to be at our wedding, so we kind of lonely. My aunty just keep saying that small party will make our case be hard and suspect. Can anyone give me some advices please! Thank you so much.


Your aunty is ill informed. Plenty of people have very small weddings. My wife and i had 3 guests at ours and her 820 was approved.


----------



## JandE

TTD3296 said:


> Hi everyone, I am so stress right now with the evidences and documents to apply visa 820/801. I just want to ask if the wedding party photos is important or not? Cause me and my partner wont have a fancy wedding party with 100 people, we just have small number of guest. Thanks to the covid, our parents cannot come to Australia to be at our wedding, so we kind of lonely. My aunty just keep saying that small party will make our case be hard and suspect. Can anyone give me some advices please! Thank you so much.


Not everyone has a fancy wedding. There will be many who have just the minimum 5 people (_or maximum 5 people depending on the wedding date_).

Our photos include all six of us...

Until the other day, you were only allowed a maximum of 5 people at a wedding in Queensland, (_the couple, celebrant and two witnesses_) but it is now increased to 10, so you can now have 5 guests !!

Your aunty might be over worrying.


----------



## TDI

Hi everyone.

I just got granted my 820.

Here is my timeline, to add to the data;

Moved to Australia on a Tourist Visa in September 2018. Applied for the Partner Visa on 27th November 2018. Was granted a Bridging Visa, which began in December 2018, when my Tourist Visa expired.

I am from the UK, but lived in Japan before moving to Australia.

After applying, I waited about 12 months, then did the medical check, and applied for a criminal record check from Japan. I uploaded both of those, and continued waiting.

On the 8th May 2020, I had a request for further information, in the form of an Australian Police Record check. I did this, and uploaded it last Friday, 22nd May 2020.

Today, I got confirmation of the 820 Visa. No sign of the 801 Visa yet, but very happy about this move to permanent residency.

During my time on a Bridging Visa, I had to upgrade to Type B, so I could travel on business. I also have had no issues with finding work, while on a bridging visa, and do not feel like I was negatively judged at any time for being on this. Glad to see the back of it though!

So that is my situation for now. Looking forward to completing with the 801, but no idea when that will happen.

Cheers, everyone, and thanks to you all on this forum for providing such great information over the years of this process. Really useful.


----------



## JandE

TDI said:


> So that is my situation for now. Looking forward to completing with the 801, but no idea when that will happen.


Your eligiblity for the 801 application is 27th November 2020.


----------



## TDI

JandE said:


> Your eligiblity for the 801 application is 27th November 2020.


24 months from the initial lodgement, as per the website. Thanks for confirming this!

Is there any way that this might be granted earlier, do you think?


----------



## amazingkitkat

I have no wedding with no guest but I have the solid evident with marriage certificate and I have granted 802/801 at the same time without wedding photos n guests.



TTD3296 said:


> Hi everyone, I am so stress right now with the evidences and documents to apply visa 820/801. I just want to ask if the wedding party photos is important or not? Cause me and my partner wont have a fancy wedding party with 100 people, we just have small number of guest. Thanks to the covid, our parents cannot come to Australia to be at our wedding, so we kind of lonely. My aunty just keep saying that small party will make our case be hard and suspect. Can anyone give me some advices please! Thank you so much.


----------



## JandE

amazingkitkat said:


> I have no wedding with no guest but I have the solid evident with marriage certificate and I have granted 802/801 at the same time without wedding photos n guests.


There appears to be confusion over the term wedding at times.

My view is the wedding is where you are officially wed, with the celebrant and witnesses. Photos of this are quite normal. It is all we did. I suppose that some people don't even bother with those photos.

I assume you had a wedding in that sense, and became wed to each other.

The reception afterwards is not compulsory, but many do that, and submit photos of that celebratory party.


----------



## grandiax

Topper said:


> 23 Sept 2018 here.
> Yes, very stressful.
> Just submitted another police check and agent says it's a good sign that no other evidences was asked for.
> 
> Good luck


On 18 Feb 2020,I was asked to submit the sponsor's AFP only, not mine. though I uploaded it on 22 Aug 2018 when I lodged the application. I was also asked to provide more evidences of our relationship though I have been uploaded a lot of pictures with family members and friends, beneficiary of each other's insurance, statements from family and friends, holiday tickets. our cat and garden etc, I did not know what else I could upload because I have uploaded them all.

still now still nothing

Very stressed

I think you should get it soon


----------



## Topper

grandiax said:


> On 18 Feb 2020,I was asked to submit the sponsor's AFP only, not mine. though I uploaded it on 22 Aug 2018 when I lodged the application. I was also asked to provide more evidences of our relationship though I have been uploaded a lot of pictures with family members and friends, beneficiary of each other's insurance, statements from family and friends, holiday tickets. our cat and garden etc, I did not know what else I could upload because I have uploaded them all.
> 
> still now still nothing
> 
> Very stressed
> 
> I think you should get it soon


Hey there. I appreciate your reply. 
The first thing is................

_The day will come when you will review your life and be thankful for every minute of it. Every hurt, every sorrow, every joy, every celebration, every moment of your life will be a treasure to you, for you will see the utter perfection of the design. You will stand back from the weaving and see the tapestry, and you will weep at the beauty of it._

Neale Donald Walsch

I think it is a case of swings and roundabouts. I have read that some applicants uploaded more info to their agent/immi account during the processing duration. I haven't. Some received their grants in a ridiculous short time. Not us. It looks like you're getting very close now as there simply cannot be anything more for you to add.
Let's remain hopeful that some great news arrives very soon.
Stressful it is, but stressing out because of it, simply isn't worth it.
Chin up and be well.


----------



## Danthai

Hi everyone, 
I just got granted my 820 and 801 onshore same time.
Here’s my timeline;
-Applied November 2018
-Received Auto email that application in process November 2019
- submitted my AFP and home country police clearance without asking 

-Asked for AFP (sponsor)February 2020 and submitted 
- 5 June 2020 820-801 granted


----------



## Topper

Congrats to all for receiving both 820/801.
I received my 820 grant late last week.
Now managed to calm down and just ever so slightly deflated that the 801 didn't get approved at the same time. My agent advised it could be because our relationship and marriage was conducted mainly whilst living apart for the years before applying for a partner visa, and that we have to prove that it has been an ongoing relationship in these 2 years during the wait.
Thinking I will go it alone with the 801 as it turns out my agents fees didn't cover the whole 820/801 application process, so another $3k is expected, bring the agents fees more expensive than the visa cost.


----------



## kevalb96

*bypass for living with partner for a year?/*

Hello,

My girlfriend and I met in South Korea and have been dating for a year and some change.. unfortunately we didn't live together and now I am stuck in America after visiting before corona was in full effect. My question is, does registering your relationship when arriving in Australia bypass having to live together for 12 months before applying for the onshore visa?

We have pretty much every other evidence needed to apply once covid-19 clears up but are super anxious about this little dilemma.

Any help is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bihi1980

Could u plz elaborate a bit more about what do you mean agent cost is more expensive than visa cost.


----------



## Topper

bihi1980 said:


> Could u plz elaborate a bit more about what do you mean agent cost is more expensive than visa cost.


Sure.
The cost of the visa was $7,160 + $145 BVB
Agents fees are $4,400 for 820 and a further $3,000 for 801.
It pays to shop around.


----------



## bihi1980

Ok why did you pay extra $3000 to the agent.


----------



## bihi1980

is it because you want ur agent to get ur 801 quickly ...how ...i hav been waiting for 27 months and i didnt get even 820....hoping they will give together....current agent is telling me just wait and dont annoy the immigration...i got another agent telling me pay $3k and will get ur 801 90% confirm ..I am quite confused. Plz advise if possible


----------



## Messiademokun1

bihi1980 said:


> is it because you want ur agent to get ur 801 quickly ...how ...i hav been waiting for 27 months and i didnt get even 820....hoping they will give together....current agent is telling me just wait and dont annoy the immigration...i got another agent telling me pay $3k and will get ur 801 90% confirm ..I am quite confused. Plz advise if possible


I've been wanting 32 months. Not even 820


----------



## Topper

bihi1980 said:


> Ok why did you pay extra $3000 to the agent.


My agent charges $3,000 for the uploading of documents for the 801 application and the lodgement of it. I didn't read my contract correctly. The two stage visa application process has been charged for each stage.


----------



## Topper

bihi1980 said:


> is it because you want ur agent to get ur 801 quickly ...how ...i hav been waiting for 27 months and i didnt get even 820....hoping they will give together....current agent is telling me just wait and dont annoy the immigration...i got another agent telling me pay $3k and will get ur 801 90% confirm ..I am quite confused. Plz advise if possible


No, it does not get the visa granted any sooner. My agents fees are what I wrote previously. Some agents will charge just once to help with the 820 and 801 lodgement. Mine does it differently. It was my fault that I didn't pick this up and query it at the outset. I would not pay another agent if I was you. I don't think that any agent can guarantee you will receive your visa. Sorry that you have waited 27 months. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JandE

Messiademokun1 said:


> I've been wanting 32 months. Not even 820


Are there any special circumstances to your apication? 
What visa were you on when you applied?

The average processing time for all the subclass 820 visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 16.3 months.
25% did take over 20.6 months.

30 months and more is unusual.

Have you been uploading more relationship proofs regularly?


----------



## Messiademokun1

I was on student visa when I applied and I've been with my partner since 2014. Honestly, I do not know why mine is this delayed.



JandE said:


> Messiademokun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting 32 months. Not even 820
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any special circumstances to yapplicationtion?
> What visa were you on when you applied?
> 
> The average processing time for all the subclass 820 visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 16.3 months.
> 25% did take over 20.6 months.
> 
> 30 months and more is unusual.
> 
> Have you been uploading more relationship proofs regularly?
Click to expand...


----------



## Salmn669

Hey all
Just wondering if someone can tell me from where i can get DOHA inquiry form for requesting fast track application.
My degree is finishing in 6months but my student visa Is valid till August 2021.
It's a really long time to get Bridging Visa A ineffect.
I did got to know other ways to get student visa cancelled after degree but all are risky and I don't want to do those.
Please guide.
Ta


----------



## mattyer20

Hey all,

Just putting my piece in here and guess i'm in here for the long haul ride.

Submitted and received on 6th of July 2020.
Bridging Visa automatically granted for my partner on the 7th of July; her student visa expires in August 2020; so pretty soon.

Front loaded the application somewhat with:
Me (sponsor) Police check
my partner's police check from Vietnam and also AFP immigration one.
Form 80
Form 40sp
4x form 888 stat decs from witness
3 stat decs from me on the basis of; relationship development, commitment statement, 4 aspects statement
2 stat decs from partner on basis of; 4 aspects + development of relationship, commitment statement
2x signed statements of contact when apart and cohabitation statement.
4 files of our messages for the last year from first contact, to first date, to exclusive relationship with each other until July
3 files outlining the entire timeline of our relationship based on social events with correlating financial transactions (1 year worth of outings, dates, holidays, tickets etc all in one file)
1 file outlining all our financial transactions together (joint and individual bank accounts
1 file showing our shared household (pics of house together, us living together with my family as well, letter heads showing our names and same address).
1 file containing details to show our commitment, super annuation and insurance beneficiaries, social media status and account, engagement ring, joint bank account, shared private health insurance
1 Relationship Certificate
1 file with new photos of my partner (selected at random where she's visible)

Still need to do:
passport photo for my partner
Medical health check (probably wait 6-8months and front load this as well)

Will likely need to re-do police checks but yeah.

My only small worry is the fact that we're from traditional families and aren't meant to be living together but COVID19 changed our lives completely and she's now living with my family  But that's also why we registered our relationship.


----------



## Jennifer_

Hi 
After some advice - I have been granted my 820 after 22 months. I was expecting to get the 801 at the same time having submitted proof of being in a defacto relationship for over 5 years and living together for 4. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you know if there is anything you can do to understand why wasn't granted 801? Appreciate any advice!


----------



## JandE

Jennifer_ said:


> Hi
> After some advice - I have been granted my 820 after 22 months. I was expecting to get the 801 at the same time having submitted proof of being in a defacto relationship for over 5 years and living together for 4. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you know if there is anything you can do to understand why wasn't granted 801? Appreciate any advice!


Some people send an email asking why, and refreshing them with the relationship details. That often triggers an 801 grant.

It appears that sometimes it just gets missed.


----------



## Jennifer_

JandE said:


> Some people send an email asking why, and refreshing them with the relationship details. That often triggers an 801 grant.
> 
> It appears that sometimes it just gets missed.


Thank you - I will do this. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TomAndJerry

Hey guys, anyone else have a similar timeline as us?

Applied for 820 at end Aug 2019 - no agent
Asked to provide 2 police checks June 2020 - submitted 1 month later (post was slow)

I know we could be waiting another year but I'm feeling hopeful that we will get the 820 soon, would love to hear from others who applied late Aug early Sep 2019!


----------



## waty

Our turn today 😊😊 820 Grant today. We did it together. No agent. 

Met online in February 2017

Met in person in Bali in May 2017 for 4 days

Met again in Bali July 2017 for 28 days 

Met again in October 2017 travelled to Myanmar, Malaysia & Java ~ approx 6 weeks travel together

3 month Visit Visa (paper) application applied and granted in November 2017 with entry in January 2018 

9 Month 600 Extension applied and granted April 2018

Registered Relationship NSW September 2018

Applied 820/801 December 2018

BVB July 2019 went OS for winter and Indonesia Police Check 

820 Granted 16/7/2020.

Good Luck 

Learned so much from this page.

Now for 801..

BTW - no repeat medical requested other than the ones from the 600 extension in April 2018 and HIV test on DEC 2018.


----------



## Jaskm26

Hi there. My wife and I are quite similar to a few posts. 
Applied December 19;
Received request for wife Medical check in April 20 - completed 2 weeks later;
Received request for further information mid June 20 - AFP check for my wife, Medical for her daughter (offshore) and birth certificate, completed start of July;
Now moved to further assesment.
Things moving along quite quickly from what I hear, due to COVID-19 I assume? 
We actually were surprised it's moved this quick but not complaining yet.


----------



## AGB

Hi Everyone,
It's my first time posting but I have been following and reading the posts on here for a long while. 
July 2018: Applied 820 visa. We submitted front-loaded application ready for assessment.

Since July 2018 we have been uploding docuemnts. We have not heard anything back yet, except for the auto-generating emails noting "Application in Progress"
Also recently, the global processing time disappeared from my immi account page. Has that happened for everyone is it just mine?

Basically, I’m getting anxious and want to ask if anyone here has been waiting over 24 months for their 820 partner visa?

Thank you for your help


----------



## JJ2020

Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention “received” not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 😞


----------



## JandE

JJ2020 said:


> Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention "received" not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 &#128542;


It does seem odd that COVID has affected yours, having applied 18 months before COVID first appeared.

What is the applicants nationality.


----------



## AGB

JJ2020 said:


> Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention "received" not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 &#128542;


Hi JJ,
What email address did you use to contact the home Affairs department?


----------



## Salmn669

Jaskm26 said:


> Hi there. My wife and I are quite similar to a few posts.
> Applied December 19;
> Received request for wife Medical check in April 20 - completed 2 weeks later;
> Received request for further information mid June 20 - AFP check for my wife, Medical for her daughter (offshore) and birth certificate, completed start of July;
> Now moved to further assesment.
> Things moving along quite quickly from what I hear, due to COVID-19 I assume?
> We actually were surprised it's moved this quick but not complaining yet.


Hi. 
I have Similar time line of yours wife other then any further request (i.e: Medical and AFP still pending as I am waiting for DOHA to request these other then that eveything I'd up-to dated) 
Applied through Agent 820/801 in Dec19 and updating documents after every 3months regularly. 
So far no update given by agent but I am seeing people posts here that immi granting onshore visas fastly compare to last few year's because of Current global pandemic. 
At the moment I am on student visa which Is valid till end of 2021 and still waiting to hear from anything immi.

Need advise what to do now? 
Thanks.


----------



## mudkips

JJ2020 said:


> Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention "received" not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 &#128542;


Same boat. Applicant nationality American, applied in Sept 2018 with front loaded application, was requested the medical check upon submission so we did it. Application status was updated to received in Oct 2018. Literally nothing since then other than 2 auto generated "application in progress" letters, one in Sept 2019 and one in March 2020. We have been updating with pictures and evidence the whole 2 years, including FBI checks and Form 80. My partner and I went ahead and did the AFP check too recently even though the advice says to wait until asked because we literally don't know what else to do or submit at this point. The medical check is obviously well past expired at this point and FBI one has expired as well, yet we haven't even been asked for those again.

We even called the number on the immi site last week even though everything everywhere says not to, and the person on the phone was pretty unhelpful. We asked if it was normal to have 0 updates or correspondence for 22 months after applying for 820 and he said if we had already submitted everything then they would have no reason to contact us until they had made a decision. We told him that the status on the application had not changed from received in nearly 2 years which meant no one had read our application and therefore they wouldn't know if they needed more information or not, and then he just said COVID-19 is making things very difficult, sorry.

Just wish we could get an actual answer or have someone tells us if we are missing something. The anxiety of waiting 2 years and having no contact or a case officer or any end in sight had been really difficult. Feels like we have been lost in the pile.


----------



## Jaskm26

I think you are doing the right thing.
Appears both of our applications are still quite fresh (based on current waiting times).. We did not go through an agent so possibly your agent can update you better than I, but I would assume being asked for further information quite quickly is a good sign the application is moving through quite quick. We just updated further pictures, bank account details last week as we decided every 6 months to update. My wife is Indonesian and told me that a few of her friends applications (on shore) are also moving through very quickly now.


----------



## JJ2020

JJ2020 said:


> Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention "received" not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 &#128542;


Hi, We using sponsor email and immi account.

Applicant Nationality : Malaysian(Singapore PR)
Sponsor : Australian 
Married @ early 2018
820/801 applied @ July 2018
Baby born @ 2019
Current status: Received
Form 80/888, medical check, police clearance (state&federal), all certificate and statements had summited, and all evidences is up to date.
Received 3 auto generated "application in progress
Called 2 times to immi ask for the progress situation and they reply "nothing that we can do, just waiting for the CO contact you for more further steps"

We are planning for our second children but due to this situation, we are so worries and anxiety to have any future plans.


----------



## JJ2020

mudkips said:


> JJ2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I was applied 820/801 at July 2018 also, the status mention "received" not even initial assessment yet! We email to homesAfair and immi, call the hotline as well, they reply the delay impacted by COVID-19 &#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> Same boat. Applicant nationality American, applied in Sept 2018 with front loaded application, was requested the medical check upon submission so we did it. Application status was updated to received in Oct 2018. Literally nothing since then other than 2 auto generated "application in progress" letters, one in Sept 2019 and one in March 2020. We have been updating with pictures and evidence the whole 2 years, including FBI checks and Form 80. My partner and I went ahead and did the AFP check too recently even though the advice says to wait until asked because we literally don't know what else to do or submit at this point. The medical check is obviously well past expired at this point and FBI one has expired as well, yet we haven't even been asked for those again.
> 
> We even called the number on the immi site last week even though everything everywhere says not to, and the person on the phone was pretty unhelpful. We asked if it was normal to have 0 updates or correspondence for 22 months after applying for 820 and he said if we had already submitted everything then they would have no reason to contact us until they had made a decision. We told him that the status on the application had not changed from received in nearly 2 years which meant no one had read our application and therefore they wouldn't know if they needed more information or not, and then he just said COVID-19 is making things very difficult, sorry.
> 
> Just wish we could get an actual answer or have someone tells us if we are missing something. The anxiety of waiting 2 years and having no contact or a case officer or any end in sight had been really difficult. Feels like we have been lost in the pile.
Click to expand...

We are in the same boat, I understand your situations. I was thinking to have fast track but I holding bridging visa atm, the form only valid to those who have granted 820.


----------



## Jaskm26

Hi there. 
Just an update from last week's post.
We received the 820 approval today for my wife 🙂 🙂 🙂
Applied December 19,
Received request for wife Medical check in April 20 - completed 2 weeks later;
Received request for further information mid June 20 - AFP check for my wife, Medical for her daughter (offshore) and birth certificate, completed start of July,
Approved today!
A good news story for all in this position.


----------



## wow

Hi all, 

We submitted our 820 application recently in July 2020 with everything included except for health check. We had planned to do the health check in several months' time so as to avoid having to do it twice; however, there was an automatic yellow flag upon submission of our application instructing us to get the health check done. 

Is this normal, and are we okay to proceed with our plan of waiting to do the health check, or is the automatic yellow flag a new thing wherein no one might even look at our application until we've seen to it? Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## Jaskm26

Hi there.
If it has flagged for your health check I would recommend completing it shorty.
Dependant on your situation, some time frames for 820 approval appear to be a little quicker, so always a good idea to include all required information as soon as time permits.


----------



## wow

Gotcha - thanks for your response!


----------



## Umbreon

Hey guys, quick question:

I applied for my 820 onshore partner visa in Feb of this year. When I generated my medical reference to get my health checks done recently, it says my visa is an 801. Does that mean I'm going to skip the 820 and go direct to permanent, or did other people who applied for an 820 also get an 801 medical exam because it's just the same tests? Bit confused as to how it all works.


----------



## JandE

Umbreon said:


> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> I applied for my 820 onshore partner visa in Feb of this year. When I generated my medical reference to get my health checks done recently, it says my visa is an 801. Does that mean I'm going to skip the 820 and go direct to permanent, or did other people who applied for an 820 also get an 801 medical exam because it's just the same tests? Bit confused as to how it all works.


The 820 is the first stage of the 820/801 visa and the medical covers the entire visa process through to 801. We did the same 801 medical, for the 300 visa, even before the 820, as it covered all the way through to the 801.

You will only go direct to 801 if your relationship is long enough at time of application.


----------



## Salmn669

Jaskm26 said:


> Hi there.
> Just an update from last week's post.
> We received the 820 approval today for my wife &#128578; &#128578; &#128578;
> Applied December 19,
> Received request for wife Medical check in April 20 - completed 2 weeks later;
> Received request for further information mid June 20 - AFP check for my wife, Medical for her daughter (offshore) and birth certificate, completed start of July,
> Approved today!
> A good news story for all in this position.


Hi. 
Similar timeline as your wife have.
Applied 820/801 in Dec19 and since then so far nothing heard except agent said keep waiting.


----------



## Bmst

wow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our 820 application recently in July 2020 with everything included except for health check. We had planned to do the health check in several months' time so as to avoid having to do it twice; however, there was an automatic yellow flag upon submission of our application instructing us to get the health check done.
> 
> Is this normal, and are we okay to proceed with our plan of waiting to do the health check, or is the automatic yellow flag a new thing wherein no one might even look at our application until we've seen to it? Thanks for any guidance!


I just received a email from immigration yesterday asking for a second health check because it expired for the first time. Submitted in October 18, still waiting for 820.


----------



## Aus779

Its same my situation. They requested my medical because the previous October 2018 one had expired. I got the new one done in 3 days and now the status says further assessment. Still haven't received 820.

[/quote]
I just received a email from immigration yesterday asking for a second health check because it expired for the first time. Submitted in October 18, still waiting for 820.[/QUOTE]


----------



## biseh.h

Hello guys 
I'm new to the group. Just wanted to ask you some questions. I've applied for the 820/801 3 years ago (August 2017) and haven't heard anything back since then. I don't have a case officer until now, nobody contacted me for further documents or anything. And everytime I ask them why it's taking so long as the processing time has passed they reply oh the processing time varies from one to another. Do you have any clue what should I do? . 
I was on a student visa before applying and the student visa expired in march 2019 and the bridging visa A has been in effect since that date. 
Ps: I submitted it as a paperwork not through immi account. 
Thank you


----------



## amazingkitkat

Do you have the reference number and call up to check your status?


----------



## amazingkitkat

Do u get auto letter each year send it to u to tell you your application is still in process ?


----------



## biseh.h

amazingkitkat said:


> Do u get auto letter each year send it to u to tell you your application is still in process ?


Yeah every 6 months I receive the automated message that the application is in progress


----------



## Messiademokun1

What country are you from?/Weat Africa or where?



biseh.h said:


> Hello guys
> I'm new to the group. Just wanted to ask you some questions. I've applied for the 820/801 3 years ago (August 2017) and haven't heard anything back since then. I don't have a case officer until now, nobody contacted me for further documents or anything. And everytime I ask them why it's taking so long as the processing time has passed they reply oh the processing time varies from one to another. Do you have any clue what should I do? .
> I was on a student visa before applying and the student visa expired in march 2019 and the bridging visa A has been in effect since that date.
> Ps: I submitted it as a paperwork not through immi account.
> Thank you


----------



## biseh.h

I'm from lebanon.


----------



## biseh.h

Messiademokun1 said:


> What country are you from?/Weat Africa or where?
> 
> 
> 
> biseh.h said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> I'm new to the group. Just wanted to ask you some questions. I've applied for the 820/801 3 years ago (August 2017) and haven't heard anything back since then. I don't have a case officer until now, nobody contacted me for further documents or anything. And everytime I ask them why it's taking so long as the processing time has passed they reply oh the processing time varies from one to another. Do you have any clue what should I do? .
> I was on a student visa before applying and the student visa expired in march 2019 and the bridging visa A has been in effect since that date.
> Ps: I submitted it as a paperwork not through immi account.
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I'm from lebanon


----------



## shelly_AUS

biseh.h said:


> Hello guys
> I'm new to the group. Just wanted to ask you some questions. I've applied for the 820/801 3 years ago (August 2017) and haven't heard anything back since then. I don't have a case officer until now, nobody contacted me for further documents or anything. And everytime I ask them why it's taking so long as the processing time has passed they reply oh the processing time varies from one to another. Do you have any clue what should I do? .
> I was on a student visa before applying and the student visa expired in march 2019 and the bridging visa A has been in effect since that date.
> Ps: I submitted it as a paperwork not through immi account.
> Thank you


Oh, how they can keep an application for three years!!! I think it is better to keep calling HomeAffairs, sometimes they notify the officer when the processing time is passed. but it really depends on the person answer your call


----------



## RayL

biseh.h said:


> Yeah every 6 months I receive the automated message that the application is in progress


Did you have a migration agent to lodged for you?

I have lodged 25 months ago and haven't had a CO to view the application also never received this kind of message from them.


----------



## Messiademokun1

biseh.h said:


> I'm from Lebanon.


Lebanon is a high-risk level I guess. Just hold on and pray to God if you know how to.


----------



## Xks

Hi Guys its nice to see that people are out there waiting like me:

I applied in Feb 2019
Only got the automated letter that my application is in progress
A friend applied in Aug 2019 and a few days ago she got her visa.

Kinda feeling low and all the “why mes” started popping into my head. Thought post here and reading everyone’s story will help me calm my nervousness.

At least we are with our partners.


----------



## blythium

Don't worry about it. They're processing each cases differently.
I was anxious also when I was waiting my 820 visa. Finger crossed and good luck &#128522;



Xks said:


> Hi Guys its nice to see that people are out there waiting like me:
> 
> I applied in Feb 2019
> Only got the automated letter that my application is in progress
> A friend applied in Aug 2019 and a few days ago she got her visa.
> 
> Kinda feeling low and all the "why mes" started popping into my head. Thought post here and reading everyone's story will help me calm my nervousness.
> 
> At least we are with our partners.


----------



## shelly_AUS

blythium said:


> Don't worry about it. They're processing each cases differently.
> I was anxious also when I was waiting my 820 visa. Finger crossed and good luck &#128522;


I really don't understand why they say "timeline is different from case by case", when they don't even look in some applications for 2 years!


----------



## blythium

I know hey! 
Mine took 19 months for 820 to be processed until finalised and I am waiting for 801 (further assessment atm). I have 2 daughters and it doesn't make any easier either.



shelly_AUS said:


> blythium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it. They're processing each cases differently.
> I was anxious also when I was waiting my 820 visa. Finger crossed and good luck &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why they say "timeline is different from case by case", when they don't even look in some applications for 2 years!
Click to expand...


----------



## amazingkitkat

Took me 2 full years one day to get the visa! So don’t give up


----------



## The Peninsula

shelly_AUS said:


> blythium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it. They're processing each cases differently.
> I was anxious also when I was waiting my 820 visa. Finger crossed and good luck &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why they say "timeline is different from case by case", when they don't even look in some applications for 2 years!
Click to expand...

Many cases aren't as straightforward.


----------



## JandE

shelly_AUS said:


> I really don't understand why they say "timeline is different from case by case", when they don't even look in some applications for 2 years!


It is possible that they have looked at all applications as they arrive, and prioritise them based on initial inspection. This might be based on which applications look easier to process, or have everything required upfront.

Some may just be left while they wait for the applicant to finish submitting everything required.


----------



## Topper

amazingkitkat said:


> Took me 2 full years one day to get the visa! So don't give up


Yup. Mine took 21 months to be granted.
We met in 2013, married Feb 2016, and applied Sept 2018.


----------



## shelly_AUS

Hi all,
I have an urgent question. I have submitted my 820 application on May 2019 through my immiaccount, I also attached all required documents for my sponsor through my own immiaccount. Does my husband need to do anything from his immiaccount as well? I am not sure whether sponsorship procedure has changed from the time I applied, or not. And if yes, does it affect my application?


----------



## kodra

I’ve received (3 days ago) 820 visa grant within a few weeks after applying for it.
( P.S. my journey started with PMV 300)


----------



## Xks

blythium said:


> Don't worry about it. They're processing each cases differently.
> I was anxious also when I was waiting my 820 visa. Finger crossed and good luck &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Xks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys its nice to see that people are out there waiting like me:
> 
> I applied in Feb 2019
> Only got the automated letter that my application is in progress
> A friend applied in Aug 2019 and a few days ago she got her visa.
> 
> Kinda feeling low and all the "why mes" started popping into my head. Thought post here and reading everyone's story will help me calm my nervousness.
> 
> At least we are with our partners.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I uploaded all documents and then applied. I got my police checks, medical... all done. Its just confusing when they say upload everything to get a faster result. Obviously not the case. Can only wait.


----------



## Salmn669

Hi all. 
Just curious to know.
Anyone have got or heard about such thing that someone got their 820/801 granted before their Bridging Visa A get in effect ? 
For instance: Have a Student visa in effect and mean time get grant for 820/801(without Bridging visa A got in effect)


----------



## Salmn669

Hi all. 
Firstly I would like to say this platform is really helpfull to get sorted partner visa related issues.

Now my question is related to police clearance. 
My partner who is Australian received her Police clearance recently and I sent to my Agent for uploading on file but my agent refused to do it because this police clearance says "Partial Disclosure" but FPC states all details which are required such as that no any offence recorded in Federal, State and in any territories.
And applying again is waste of money. 

Now I would like to know from people who have dealth with such issue that this police clearance is not the right one? Also if agent Upload this than it can effect on my partner application in negative? 

Thanks.


----------



## Veronique en Australie

Salmn669 said:


> Hi all.
> Firstly I would like to say this platform is really helpfull to get sorted partner visa related issues.
> 
> Now my question is related to police clearance.
> My partner who is Australian received her Police clearance recently and I sent to my Agent for uploading on file but my agent refused to do it because this police clearance says "Partial Disclosure" but FPC states all details which are required such as that no any offence recorded in Federal, State and in any territories.
> And applying again is waste of money.
> 
> Now I would like to know from people who have dealth with such issue that this police clearance is not the right one? Also if agent Upload this than it can effect on my partner application in negative?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, 
Just checked our AFP that I uploaded to my file and they were both "complete disclosure"
Cheers. 
Vero


----------



## Aussie83

Salmn669 said:


> Hi all.
> Firstly I would like to say this platform is really helpfull to get sorted partner visa related issues.
> 
> Now my question is related to police clearance.
> My partner who is Australian received her Police clearance recently and I sent to my Agent for uploading on file but my agent refused to do it because this police clearance says "Partial Disclosure" but FPC states all details which are required such as that no any offence recorded in Federal, State and in any territories.
> And applying again is waste of money.
> 
> Now I would like to know from people who have dealth with such issue that this police clearance is not the right one? Also if agent Upload this than it can effect on my partner application in negative?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a specific check that is to be used for migration, they do advise it in the information. 
Personally I would provide the correct one


----------



## Salmn669

Veronique en Australie said:


> Salmn669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Firstly I would like to say this platform is really helpfull to get sorted partner visa related issues.
> 
> Now my question is related to police clearance.
> My partner who is Australian received her Police clearance recently and I sent to my Agent for uploading on file but my agent refused to do it because this police clearance says "Partial Disclosure" but FPC states all details which are required such as that no any offence recorded in Federal, State and in any territories.
> And applying again is waste of money.
> 
> Now I would like to know from people who have dealth with such issue that this police clearance is not the right one? Also if agent Upload this than it can effect on my partner application in negative?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Just checked our AFP that I uploaded to my file and they were both "complete disclosure"
> Cheers.
> Vero
Click to expand...




Aussie83 said:


> Salmn669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Firstly I would like to say this platform is really helpfull to get sorted partner visa related issues.
> 
> Now my question is related to police clearance.
> My partner who is Australian received her Police clearance recently and I sent to my Agent for uploading on file but my agent refused to do it because this police clearance says "Partial Disclosure" but FPC states all details which are required such as that no any offence recorded in Federal, State and in any territories.
> And applying again is waste of money.
> 
> Now I would like to know from people who have dealth with such issue that this police clearance is not the right one? Also if agent Upload this than it can effect on my partner application in negative?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a specific check that is to be used for migration, they do advise it in the information.
> Personally I would provide the correct one
Click to expand...

Thanks both.


----------



## Lizbiz88

Went through PMV process 

-300 applied on September 2018
-300 Granted on April 2019

-820 Applied on January 2020 -included Police checks except the Aus one 
-Requested Australian Police Check for him on 2/10/20
-Uploaded Police check, updated documents & personal statements 12/10/20
-820 Granted today 13/10/20


----------



## bihi1980

Hi friends
Married 2.5 years and in relationship for 4 yrs...I Applied 820/801 May 18....upto now CO has not been assigned....it says only received. No communication from the DOHA too. Any idea or advise in this condition.


----------



## aussiesteve

I presume you mean May 2018, if that is the case then you have exceed the wait time. You are entitled to seek an explanation 
for the delay. If you mean you lodged your application on May 18th this year, unfortunately you are in for a long wait.
Current waiting time is as follows. 
Processing times
75% of applications: 23 months
90% of applications: 27 months
It is always best to check the official website for up to date information. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-onshore/temporary-820


----------



## bihi1980

I mean May 2018.....what do you mean seek explanation.....whenever i call DOHA they told is under procesd.


----------



## aussiesteve

Was your application complete? Have the asked you for additional documentation? Did you provide it as requested? 
The times are an indication not a guarantee, however if you have heard nothing at all since May 2018 then there is something seriously amiss.


----------



## bihi1980

Have not heard anythink....i use agent to lodge my application ...and they told me might granted 801 straight away...coz if anything wrong with my application DOHA would have asked for....Amd i use registered migration agent....what do u think


----------



## aussiesteve

Ask your Agent, that is why you are paying them!


----------



## phucanh_mraz

*Health check during pregnancy*

My wife is on bridging visa to 820 and been recently requested police check, baby due date and health check from CO. She needs to do a chest X-ray but this X-ray is not good for her pregnancy. DHA allows her to defer it until after birth and by then she would probably qualify for 801 (more than 2 years since initial application).

My question is: "How do we request for 801 processing? Is there a mailbox / email address that handles PR request? "
Over boring months of 2020, we've been nagging DHA @ [email protected] to prioritise our application and received a few responses from DHA via this email address.


----------



## Lizbiz88

phucanh_mraz said:


> My wife is on bridging visa to 820 and been recently requested police check, baby due date and health check from CO. She needs to do a chest X-ray but this X-ray is not good for her pregnancy. DHA allows her to defer it until after birth and by then she would probably qualify for 801 (more than 2 years since initial application).
> 
> My question is: "How do we request for 801 processing? Is there a mailbox / email address that handles PR request? "
> Over boring months of 2020, we've been nagging DHA @ [email protected] to prioritise our application and received a few responses from DHA via this email address.


Hey! This is the other email you can try

[email protected]

Just change the state, Good luck!


----------



## Veronique en Australie

phucanh_mraz said:


> My wife is on bridging visa to 820 and been recently requested police check, baby due date and health check from CO. She needs to do a chest X-ray but this X-ray is not good for her pregnancy. DHA allows her to defer it until after birth and by then she would probably qualify for 801 (more than 2 years since initial application).
> 
> My question is: "How do we request for 801 processing? Is there a mailbox / email address that handles PR request? "
> Over boring months of 2020, we've been nagging DHA @ [email protected] to prioritise our application and received a few responses from DHA via this email address.


Hi,
You cannot "request" 801, but once your wife will have her 820, you can use the email address of the CO you've been in contact with and kindly ask if they could consider a direct 801. 
It might come automatically without asking, but for me it didn't. I sent a message to the email address that I got in touch with in the 820 application process and got my 801 within an hour.
Good luck.


----------



## RayL

Veronique en Australie said:


> Hi,
> You cannot "request" 801, but once your wife will have her 820, you can use the email address of the CO you've been in contact with and kindly ask if they could consider a direct 801.
> It might come automatically without asking, but for me it didn't. I sent a message to the email address that I got in touch with in the 820 application process and got my 801 within an hour.
> Good luck.


Hi everyone,

I lodged my 820/801 application back in July 2018 and yet, it has been 30 months now, I still have no CO to view my application.

I am from Taiwan and sponsor by my wife and we have a daughter who is now 2 yrs old.

I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice about what we can do to end this limited rights period of life for me as we tried to ask our immigration lawyer and tried to call Home affair several time already and none of that is making any difference.

Anything will be appreciated.


----------



## Scorpion9900

RayL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged my 820/801 application back in July 2018 and yet, it has been 30 months now, I still have no CO to view my application.
> 
> I am from Taiwan and sponsor by my wife and we have a daughter who is now 2 yrs old.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice about what we can do to end this limited rights period of life for me as we tried to ask our immigration lawyer and tried to call Home affair several time already and none of that is making any difference.
> 
> Anything will be appreciated.


I'm sorry to hear about that. That's indeed quite odd not having any movement nor generic updates for 30 months. If you submitted the application yourself and did not use a migration agent, I would probably suggest you do the followings:

1. Have a thorough check of your online application, and see if it was validly lodged 30 months ago. Your application status should at least be "Received".
2. Check if all supporting documents were correctly uploaded at the next step after the payment went through. 
3. Check your email address for receiving correspondences was correctly filled throughout the application. Then check the "Messages" associated with that particular application in your ImmiAccount to see if you've missed any correspondence sent out by the DHA in the past.

If everything seems to be correct/normal for the above, you should perhaps get a migration agent to take a look at your online application and the nature of your case as well. They should be able to spot any abnormality or give recommendations on improvements based on their expertise.

These are just my personal opinions, I'm not a lawyer nor an agent. Good luck with your application!


----------



## cookbarry

it is very odd but I assume you have an IMMI account to log into and that should say how your application is progressing . I could have understood the long delay if you had applied after covid 19 started but even then you would have been given an update I think. good luck and hoping that China does not become more aggressive towards Taiwan for many years .


----------



## cookbarry

again shows it is better to lodge application yourself and be in full control or be careful when choosing a migration agent as some would have limited knowledge I guess .


----------



## cookbarry

cookbarry said:


> again shows it is better to lodge application yourself and be in full control or be careful when choosing a migration agent as some would have limited knowledge I guess .


my last reply was in response to an earlier posting - sorry !


----------



## Xks

Hi All

Recently I got a “general purpose advice letter” from immi with a name and a position number. I am assuiming that its my case officer?

It was requested to get my medical check again and there was a red flag on my application suggesting “applicant to organise health check”

I quickly got it done and also uploaded the police checks again.

Now shouls I reply back to them or just let it be? 

Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Scorpion9900

Xks said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I got a "general purpose advice letter" from immi with a name and a position number. I am assuiming that its my case officer?
> 
> It was requested to get my medical check again and there was a red flag on my application suggesting "applicant to organise health check"
> 
> I quickly got it done and also uploaded the police checks again.
> 
> Now shouls I reply back to them or just let it be?
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thanks!


The RFI email we received was a formal "s56 Request for More Information" letter with a "Health Examinations List" attached and a HAP ID provided. Not sure if it's the same as the one you got. Anyways, the clinic which carried out your health exams should upload the results (if all clear) directly to DHA pretty much the same day and you don't need to press any button or manually inform DHA, provided health check is the only requested action. Your application status should then change to "Further Assessment".


----------



## Xks

Scorpion9900 said:


> Xks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Recently I got a "general purpose advice letter" from immi with a name and a position number. I am assuiming that its my case officer?
> 
> It was requested to get my medical check again and there was a red flag on my application suggesting "applicant to organise health check"
> 
> I quickly got it done and also uploaded the police checks again.
> 
> Now shouls I reply back to them or just let it be?
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The RFI email we received was a formal "s56 Request for More Information" letter with a "Health Examinations List" attached and a HAP ID provided. Not sure if it's the same as the one you got. Anyways, the clinic which carried out your health exams should upload the results (if all clear) directly to DHA pretty much the same day and you don't need to press any button or manually inform DHA, provided health check is the only requested action. Your application status should then change to "Further Assessment".
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. The health exam was uploaded but my status has gone back to "received". The email I received came from [email protected]

Did you get a personal CO email address?


----------



## Scorpion9900

Xks said:


> Thanks for the info. The health exam was uploaded but my status has gone back to "received". The email I received came from [email protected]
> 
> Did you get a personal CO email address?


I have no idea as all my correspondences were directed to my migration agent. If this email address is different from the one you used to receive generic updates, then it might be somehow significant. What status did it revert back to "Received" from? It should really be in the order of "*Received*" (after successful payment), "*Initial Assessment*" (someone has opened your files and checked through to see if anything is missing), and then "*Further Assessment*" (once everything is uploaded and ready for a review and decision).
Considering you've waited almost 2 years, it should really be approaching the time of decision and possibly being granted with both 820 and 801 depending on the nature of your relationship. Good luck!


----------



## monev

Have been waiting for 820 for 36 months now. Applied from a PMV 300. Status remains unchanged at "Received". No communication other than the auto generated messages. Any ideas on what to do or how to follow up? Have called the general hotline several times and they keep fobbing me off. Have also emailed the generic [email protected] several times now without any replies.


----------



## AGB

820 and 801 Granted!
I’ve been lurking here and this forum has kept me sane during my wait but I just got both my 820 and 801 granted!
My timelines:
• July,2018 - Applied for 820/801 partner visa as a de facto couple- front loaded including medical and AFP check - NO agent. We did it ourselves
• No communication for 30 months except for the auto generated emails about application in progress.
• December, 2020, I received the ‘general Purpose Letter’ requesting to do medical and AFP check again
• I did medical examination immediately and AFP submitted 24 of December 2020
• January 21, 2021, both 820 and 801 granted .

The application status was “Received” for the last 30 months and just changed to “finalized”. For those who are waiting for long, I know waiting is very stressful, but don’t worry much when you don’t see any movement with the application process.


----------



## Messiademokun1

Same here. I've been waiting for 39 month for 820. We've called and mailed them what we always received is cases are different.



monev said:


> Have been waiting for 820 for 36 months now. Applied from a PMV 300. Status remains unchanged at "Received". No communication other than the auto generated messages. Any ideas on what to do or how to follow up? Have called the general hotline several times and they keep fobbing me off. Have also emailed the generic [email protected] several times now without any replies.


----------



## Cannon

You may get at 42 months


----------



## Umbreon

So 11 months after my application (applied Feb 2020), I just got the requests for AFP checks, foreign police checks, Sponsor AFP checks and health checks. 

Excitedly slamming through all the relevent requests now and was lucky enough to get the single opening at my nearest BUPA until April. Hoping that this means the application will be finalised soon! Took me by total surprise, I'd put the whole VISA process into the back of my mind, assuming COVID-19 would make it extremely slow. Will probably just pay extra to get the foreign checks done quickly and I hope the AFP checks are fast too.

Thanks everyone that helped me make sure I was applying properly, I might be on the home stretch now and I am surprised that I got a response in under a year!


----------



## Cannon

How long was your relationship wen you applied and do you have kids


----------



## partner820

Xks said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I got a "general purpose advice letter" from immi with a name and a position number. I am assuiming that its my case officer?
> 
> It was requested to get my medical check again and there was a red flag on my application suggesting "applicant to organise health check"
> 
> I quickly got it done and also uploaded the police checks again.
> 
> Now shouls I reply back to them or just let it be?
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thanks!


I have got the same thing.
Applied on Aug 2018 and nothing yet.


----------



## SerenityS

Hello everyone! I am new here and I just had a question as I am in quite a bind here.

I am currently applying for the de facto partner visa with my partner (same sex couple) and because of the background she comes from, being gay is not accepted in her family. We have been committed for 7 years now but due her families disposition, we are unable to provide the “social aspect” of the relationship when it comes to family. We are able to provide everything in else in terms of evidence. We have tried searching for resources but we aren’t finding any. Can anyone please advise on what we can do?


----------



## Salmn669

partner820 said:


> Xks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Recently I got a "general purpose advice letter" from immi with a name and a position number. I am assuiming that its my case officer?
> 
> It was requested to get my medical check again and there was a red flag on my application suggesting "applicant to organise health check"
> 
> I quickly got it done and also uploaded the police checks again.
> 
> Now shouls I reply back to them or just let it be?
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I have got the same thing.
> Applied on Aug 2018 and nothing yet.
Click to expand...

Hey. 
I am in kind a same situation. 
Got my "General advice letter" requested for Medical checks and PC last month and finalised both in last week.

For info, I lodged my application in Dec2019 and uploads documents after every 3 months no any correspondence except automated letters until today. I got married in May2019.
Applied through agent.

Hope we all get a good news soon!


----------



## Beach21

Hi All,

First, thank you everyone for sharing all your experiences on the visa process. 

Thank you to scorpion for replying my questions here. 

My 820 and 821 has been approved friday. 

Country : Philippines
Applied: March 11,2019
Dec 18,2020 request for re medical and afp
Feb19,2021 both visa are approved

No Agent

Thank you and good to everyone waiting!


----------



## Messiademokun1

Cannon said:


> You may get at 42 months


Why did you say 42?


----------



## partner820

Called few times to immi but usual answer they give.


----------



## Messiademokun1

Please where are you from? Wonder why they use their system to punish some and grant some earlier. Very frustrating



partner820 said:


> Called few times to immi but usual answer they give.


----------



## partner820

Messiademokun1 said:


> Please where are you from? Wonder why they use their system to punish some and grant some earlier. Very frustrating


I am from Melbourne and Applied on shore Aug 2018.


----------



## JandE

Messiademokun1 said:


> Please where are you from? Wonder why they use their system to punish some and grant some earlier. Very frustrating


Some countries respond to security checks etc, much faster than others.

Some applications are easier to decide than others, based on proofs provided.

I doubt if they are intentionally punishing anyone.


----------



## Daisy144

*What happens to Bridging visa if partner visa is refused?*

Good afternoon,

I am close to receiving the outcome for my visa 820. I'm wondering if anyone knows what happens to the bridging visa you are waiting on (I am on a bridging visa A) if the application is refused?

I know you have about 21 days to appeal or leave but I'm wondering what visa are you on during that time. The reason why I'm asking is that I'm employed on this visa and if it's cancelled I may not be able to work. I am not expecting a refusal but it's nice to have a plan B.

Edit: just found this website where this agent says you can stay on your bridging visa after your visa is refused for 35 days. which makes sense..

I have so much anxiety about this, knowing that we will know the decision soon.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Brit_in_aus

Applied for my 820 this evening! My Bridge A came through a couple of hours later. 

There was a notification that I must undergo a medical check. I answered that checklist of health questions (no to all) and it generated me a referral letter with HAP ID etc. 

Now, am I correct in thinking that it is generally best to hold off on the medical appointment because of long processing times? It is pretty expensive so I wouldn't want to do it twice!

Will I get a message asking me to do it from a case officer in future? Thanks in advance!

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Salmn669

Brit_in_aus said:


> Applied for my 820 this evening! My Bridge A came through a couple of hours later.
> 
> There was a notification that I must undergo a medical check. I answered that checklist of health questions (no to all) and it generated me a referral letter with HAP ID etc.
> 
> Now, am I correct in thinking that it is generally best to hold off on the medical appointment because of long processing times? It is pretty expensive so I wouldn't want to do it twice!
> 
> Will I get a message asking me to do it from a case officer in future? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best of luck, everyone!


Hi. 
Yes you will be asked for anything left behind when CO access your file.


----------



## Daisy144

I'm wondering if we need to do a new AFP police certificate for my partner as it expires at the end of this month.

However, we got a Request for Information not long ago and they didn't ask for it.

We also got a letter before the request advising us to update police certs if they were issued more than 15 months ago and to do health checks but to ignore if all is provided.

I don't want to complicate things by providing his new police certificate if they didn't ask for it but I'm not sure... I'm assuming that they already looked at it and requested only the information they wanted?..

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tiqliqa

*820 - relationship question*

Hi guys,

applied for partner visa (820) for m husband a year or so ago. However past few months our relationship is a bit struggling (he has moved away and we are trying to fix the situation).

We are not breaking up or divorcing. So how to handle this scenario ?

Agent has asked updated relationship statement. But we are doing great as of now. Neither are we going to divorce as of now. We are looking to get together.


----------



## Beach21

tiqliqa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> applied for partner visa (820) for m husband a year or so ago. However past few months our relationship is a bit struggling (he has moved away and we are trying to fix the situation).
> 
> We are not breaking up or divorcing. So how to handle this scenario ?
> 
> Agent has asked updated relationship statement. But we are doing great as of now. Neither are we going to divorce as of now. We are looking to get together.


My friend broke up with her bf but in good terms months before her visa got approved. But they keep their joint accounts together. Even they lived separately they still has joint lease. So if u can still keep a joint lease, or anything joint u should be fine but keep it to your selves as we don't know some people u may knew will report ur situation to the immigration. It happened to one of my friend as well.


----------



## tiqliqa

Beach21 said:


> My friend broke up with her bf but in good terms months before her visa got approved. But they keep their joint accounts together. Even they lived separately they still has joint lease. So if u can still keep a joint lease, or anything joint u should be fine but keep it to your selves as we don't know some people u may knew will report ur situation to the immigration. It happened to one of my friend as well.


Hmm, we are not broken up. we are jus struggling a bit as of now. We are asked for relationship statement by agent and cannot provide it as it is strugglig a bit.

So, we have joint account but don't have many transactions recently and have lease (not his name on it but it mentions 2 people) and some bills. And he has gone abroad for a few months so..

But we are not on to divorce and looking to continue the relationship.

If it means we have to withdraw, maybe that is what we do. If it is possible to take a few months to build up again that would be good but not sure if this is ok. We are thinking to discuss with the agent the situation.

What are the options here ?


----------



## Beach21

tiqliqa said:


> Beach21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend broke up with her bf but in good terms months before her visa got approved. But they keep their joint accounts together. Even they lived separately they still has joint lease. So if u can still keep a joint lease, or anything joint u should be fine but keep it to your selves as we don't know some people u may knew will report ur situation to the immigration. It happened to one of my friend as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, we are not broken up. we are jus struggling a bit as of now. We are asked for relationship statement by agent and cannot provide it as it is strugglig a bit.
> 
> So, we have joint account but don't have many transactions recently. And he has gone abroad for a few months so..
> 
> But we are not on to divorce and looking to continue the relationship.
> 
> We are thinking to discuss with the agent the situation.
Click to expand...

I didn't say you broke up but with my friends situation that the relationship really had ended they're still able to provide a statement and got approved PR. So yours should not be a problem besides you are paying an agent she can advise you better.


----------



## bzzup93

Hi guys! 
Anyone had 820 grants from pmv this year?

My timeline is:

Relationship started - july 2017
Engaged - 2019
Pmv applied- april 2019
Pmv granted- january 2020
Married - april 2020
Applied 820 and granted bridging visa a- september 2020

Didn’t upload much first few months, these few weeks I uploaded more than 40 documents (joint statements, savings, lease, old photos and relationship history)


----------



## Huiteng87

RayL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged my 820/801 application back in July 2018 and yet, it has been 30 months now, I still have no CO to view my application.
> 
> I am from Taiwan and sponsor by my wife and we have a daughter who is now 2 yrs old.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice about what we can do to end this limited rights period of life for me as we tried to ask our immigration lawyer and tried to call Home affair several time already and none of that is making any difference.
> 
> Anything will be appreciated.


Have you try to submit DNA test ? I heard that helps~! Should totally try it. I hope you have good news soon


----------



## Cannon

So sorry, have you done medical again


----------



## Xks

Great news from end guys. 
I received both 820 and 801 on the 4th of March.

Heres my timeline:
Applied Feb 2019 full loaded application 
General purpose letter Dec 2020
Medical and Police checks done again in Dec 2020
Received PR March 2021

Thank you all of you for answering my queries and keeping me sane. I hope all waiting get a good news soon as well.


----------



## Salmn669

Xks said:


> Great news from end guys.
> I received both 820 and 801 on the 4th of March.
> 
> Heres my timeline:
> Applied Feb 2019 full loaded application
> General purpose letter Dec 2020
> Medical and Police checks done
> Received PR March 2021
> 
> Thank you all of you for answering my queries and keeping me sane. I hope all waiting get a good news soon as well.


Congrats mate.


----------



## Salmn669

Xks said:


> Great news from end guys.
> I received both 820 and 801 on the 4th of March.
> 
> Heres my timeline:
> Applied Feb 2019 full loaded application
> General purpose letter Dec 2020
> Medical and Police checks done again in Dec 2020
> Received PR March 2021
> 
> Thank you all of you for answering my queries and keeping me sane. I hope all waiting get a good news soon as well.


Congrats mate. 
I applied in Dec2019 through agent and just got 820 approved
Was expecting double grant at a same time tho but nope.

If you don't mind telling your complete timeline such as "When you first met your partner,how old your relationship was, also did you lodged case through agent help and also did you send any Follow up form to DOHA for quick process after 24months of your app lodgment?

Cheers


----------



## Salmn669

My 820 approved,over to moon. 
Now game begins for 801


----------



## Pick

Hi,

Applied pv820 : April 2019
I'm from Philippines and my partner is AU citizen. 

Submitted all documents aside from form 888 which we will submit this week. 

We just received a letter from our CO to write a letter in regards with my partner's criminal history. We provided AFP and have been honest about everything. My partner has been convicted and has been imprisoned for 16 months. This happened 13 years ago. 

Maybe someone has the same experience, please shed some light what else can we supply to satisfy the immi. Aside from personal character references. 

Getting approved is not just for me or for our relationship. It's for my partner and his faith with life. That everyone deserves second chance. It's just that he made a mistake when he was young and dvmb. 

Thanks !


----------



## Salmn669

Xks said:


> Great news from end guys.
> I received both 820 and 801 on the 4th of March.
> 
> Heres my timeline:
> Applied Feb 2019 full loaded application
> General purpose letter Dec 2020
> Medical and Police checks done again in Dec 2020
> Received PR March 2021
> 
> Thank you all of you for answering my queries and keeping me sane. I hope all waiting get a good news soon as well.


Still waiting to get your response on my previous query. 
Your response can help me alot.


----------



## EmBunnyMc

Hello all,

Firstly, great forum, I've found it very helpful and stress minimising through the journey! I'm appearing to post for the first time as I've a question of my own.

I submitted our partner visa application in Oct 2020 with almost all documents required (bar the police checks and health examination as with the 23 - 28 months estimated waiting time I didn't want them to expire and redo them).

I have recently received and e-mail reminding us to submit all our documents (health checks/ police checks etc.), which I assumed was just a keep warm e-mail, but had a specific CO name and number on the sign off (Subject: 'IMMI General Purpose Advice Letter to Applicant') and though the status still just says 'Received' on the application I'm wondering if we should just proceed with the police checks and the medical exam now just in case? Or if this is just a standard keep warm and we should just hold off as planned?

Given it hasn't even been 6 months since we made the submission, I was sure I wouldn't even have anything more than keep warm reminders until at least December 2021 time, but if anyone else has experience with this, I'd love to hear your advice!

Thanks and best of luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## JandE

EmBunnyMc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Firstly, great forum, I've found it very helpful and stress minimising through the journey! I'm appearing to post for the first time as I've a question of my own.
> 
> I submitted our partner visa application in Oct 2020 with almost all documents required (bar the police checks and health examination as with the 23 - 28 months estimated waiting time I didn't want them to expire and redo them).
> 
> I have recently received and e-mail reminding us to submit all our documents (health checks/ police checks etc.), which I assumed was just a keep warm e-mail, but had a specific CO name and number on the sign off (Subject: 'IMMI General Purpose Advice Letter to Applicant') and though the status still just says 'Received' on the application I'm wondering if we should just proceed with the police checks and the medical exam now just in case? Or if this is just a standard keep warm and we should just hold off as planned?
> 
> Given it hasn't even been 6 months since we made the submission, I was sure I wouldn't even have anything more than keep warm reminders until at least December 2021 time, but if anyone else has experience with this, I'd love to hear your advice!
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone else waiting


A few examples of subclass 820's granted recently:


820 Granted: 17 Mar 2021 - Applied 29 Jun 2019. British. Processed in 21 months.
820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied 2 Jun 2020. Russian. Processed in 9 months.
820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Apr 2020. Indonesian. Processed in 12 months.
820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Sep 2020. Filipino. Processed in 5 months.
820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Sep 2020. Indonesian. Processed in 5 months.
820 Granted: 14 Mar 2021 - Applied Jul 2020. Argentinian. Processed in 8 months.
820 Granted: 12 Mar 2021 - Applied 18 Apr 2020. British. Processed in 11 months.
820 Granted: 12 Mar 2021 - Applied 25 Jun 2020. Filipino. Processed in 9 months.

Sometimes nationality has an effect on times.


----------



## EmBunnyMc

JandE said:


> A few examples of subclass 820's granted recently:
> 
> 
> 820 Granted: 17 Mar 2021 - Applied 29 Jun 2019. British. Processed in 21 months.
> 820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied 2 Jun 2020. Russian. Processed in 9 months.
> 820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Apr 2020. Indonesian. Processed in 12 months.
> 820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Sep 2020. Filipino. Processed in 5 months.
> 820 Granted: 15 Mar 2021 - Applied Sep 2020. Indonesian. Processed in 5 months.
> 820 Granted: 14 Mar 2021 - Applied Jul 2020. Argentinian. Processed in 8 months.
> 820 Granted: 12 Mar 2021 - Applied 18 Apr 2020. British. Processed in 11 months.
> 820 Granted: 12 Mar 2021 - Applied 25 Jun 2020. Filipino. Processed in 9 months.
> 
> Sometimes nationality has an effect on times.


Oh wow!
My partner is Japanese, so perhaps might be in this lucky group of early processing on this occasion. I'll get our police checks sorted this week then and proceed with the April Health Check date he has scheduled!

Thank you for your prompt reply.


----------



## Cannon

How long relationship before you apply


----------



## EmBunnyMc

Cannon said:


> How long relationship before you apply


Only about 2 years - so not a long time at all!


----------



## Cielcl

Hi everyone, 
I have read from here of people emailing Immi and have their application fast tracked. 
I'm just wondering what should be the content of the email. 

My application was lodge in Dec 2017


----------



## Veritas00

EmBunnyMc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Firstly, great forum, I've found it very helpful and stress minimising through the journey! I'm appearing to post for the first time as I've a question of my own.
> 
> I submitted our partner visa application in Oct 2020 with almost all documents required (bar the police checks and health examination as with the 23 - 28 months estimated waiting time I didn't want them to expire and redo them).
> 
> I have recently received and e-mail reminding us to submit all our documents (health checks/ police checks etc.), which I assumed was just a keep warm e-mail, but had a specific CO name and number on the sign off (Subject: 'IMMI General Purpose Advice Letter to Applicant') and though the status still just says 'Received' on the application I'm wondering if we should just proceed with the police checks and the medical exam now just in case? Or if this is just a standard keep warm and we should just hold off as planned?
> 
> Given it hasn't even been 6 months since we made the submission, I was sure I wouldn't even have anything more than keep warm reminders until at least December 2021 time, but if anyone else has experience with this, I'd love to hear your advice!
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone else waiting


Heya,

We submitted our application in Nov-2020. We received a call from immigration about a month ago letting us know they are calling in a "task force" to process all the partner visas that are left over as they have received 50,000+ recently (reference home affairs website... they directed us to view the notice they have on their homepage as a FYI). 

They asked if we were ok with them reaching out to BUPA for medical assessment themselves and we agreed. Bupa then contacted us (via SMS) about 5 days later with a priority booking (looking at bupas website ourselves, in Sydney CBD, it was _well_ over a month wait for an appointment, so without their priority contact with bupa, we would have been waiting quite a long time). We rushed and submitted anything else remaining (form 888 from friends, etc.... wasn't a lot we didn't already have uploaded).

2-3 days after the medical assessment was completed and results provided, we got a request for more information (incorrect Brazilian police checks (FYI Brazilians ... it's super tricky figuring out exactly _which_ of the available police checks they actually want... as an English speaker... their names seem the same to me and seem to all provide the same results when I read the English translation... but good luck on that... if you need assistance with what we ended up providing to them, drop me a reply and I can provide more details) and the AFP check did not have my partners maiden name on it), so we provided those and are now in "further assessment" stage and hopefully will get some news soon 

I am from the US, with PR in Australia and she is Brazilian -- not sure if that matters, but I have read on this forum that certain nationalities _'may'_ change the priority of your application. 

They seem to be moving fast with this "task force" and I would suggest you going forward and getting those things sorted ASAP... I know it's not cheap if you need to redo the medical, but on the off chance it can help you get approved in a month from now, I'd just pay it and if needed again, pay it again... that's just me though. 

Hope this helps.

*Timeline summary:*
Relationship started - *November 2018*
Started living together on joint lease - *January 2019*
Joint back accounts - *March 2019*
820 Visa applied - *November 2020*
Generic keep warm letter to "remember to provide documents" - *March-2021* (It came the exact day my partner's student visa expired and her BVA kicked in, so seems automated to me, no CO name on request)
Call from Immigration CO asking if they can setup her medical for us, ASAP: *28-April-2021*
Medical assessment completed: *11-May-2021*
Request for corrected police checks: *14-May-2021* (went to Initial Assessment status)
Corrected police checks provided: *24-May-2021* (once submitted and button pressed confirming we uploaded, went to Further Assessment status)
Compulsively checking status on Immi website.... *24-May-2021* and beyond..... 🕔🕕🕗🕘🕚🕤🕣🕞🕝🕜


----------



## kckhim08_

blythium said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year 2019, I know it has been a lot of thread about PV 820 waiting Subject. I wonder if anyone who applied the PV 820/801 onshore during year 2018 process waiting list to update.
> 
> Let me start :
> 
> Lodged PV 820/801 : 10 Aug 2018
> Acknowledgement received : 10 Aug 2018
> Medical Result Finalised : 17 Oct 2018
> BVA active with unlimited work/study and still waiting for CO Assign
> 
> Finger crossed 😁


Donu have any update?


----------



## Rahul shina

I m from june 2018 still no response so wating


----------



## kckhim08_

Rahul shina said:


> I m from june 2018 still no response so wating


Same here. Been waiting for ages… last request was november 2020 asking for medical


----------



## Huiteng87

We got our 820 2 days ago~ over-joyed. 
Those that interested with our timeline:

Partner: NZ (resident in Australia)
Me (visa applicant): Malaysian

Dec 2018 - started our relationship
Jan 2019 - meet at Brisbane, fly back Malaysia, re-enter in Mar-May, exit and come back May
Aug 2019 - officially applied Onshore Partnership visa
Oct 2020 - book in for Bupa health assessment, submit both police clearance (with no trigger), submit yearly updates
Aug 2021 - we got 820! (around 23 months)

Documents:

we prepare timeline of relationship, and separate all story according to category (love story, joint finance, joint social, joint commitment, joint household)
adding both names into car ownership
joint medibank
my partner has kids (photos together whenever school holiday visit), we haven't meet each other parents yet due to covid (NZ & Malaysia)
Update in FB (June 2021 he proposed) changed status to engaged
we actively using joint accounts for all expenses and income
recently due to redundancy, my partner updated me as his partner in Centrelink and i have to acknowledge it (not sure if this is the trigger) but we got the good news 2 days after
added 2 more 888 + 2 written testimony from close friend and cousins


----------



## Beach21

kckhim08_ said:


> Same here. Been waiting for ages… last request was november 2020 asking for medical


----------



## tonySyd

Has anyone received 820 visa recently?

my wife got s56 request for further docs on 30th June and did medical check up on 29th October. Clicked on “I confirm I have provided information as requested” and the status now is still under further assessment


----------



## mariap

Hi any updates with this? I am in the same situation and have no idea who to contact or where else to go. 

I had made a complaint and then had s56 and submitted all info around 2 months ago. Have been waiting over 40 months now and starting to stress a bit 




tonySyd said:


> tonySyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received 820 visa recently?
> 
> my wife got s56 request for further docs on 30th June and did medical check up on 29th October. Clicked on “I confirm I have provided information as requested” and the status now is still under further assessment
Click to expand...


----------



## mariap

Just wandering if anyone has had a successful response after a schedule 3? Bit of background.. I had no idea I couldn’t apply for our partner visa while on a bridging visa. After submitting I got the response it wasn’t a valid application. I enlisted the help of a lawyer to provide the sched 3 criteria letter as the only reason I was on a bridging visa was because of a 2 year wait renewing another visa in which time I became defacto with my current partner. The condition of my previous visa (nz family member) was that I did not become a family member of a non nz citizen. Hence, why I was also trying to do the right thing and switching visas.

So I wasn’t overstaying, my prior application was valid it was due to the never ending wait times with Australian visas.

Needless to say I’m getting pretty stressed with the whole situation. I’ve been in Australia for 11 years now. I’m married to my partner. Have provided feedback, submitted s56 info. Not sure what else is anything we can do. I’ve been on bridging visas for around 64 months total now (40 months 820) so you’d think I’d be used to it but now I’m worried we will get refused.

thanks in advance to anyone that replies!


----------



## JandE

mariap said:


> Hi any updates with this? I am in the same situation and have no idea who to contact or where else to go.
> 
> I had made a complaint and then had s56 and submitted all info around 2 months ago. Have been waiting over 40 months now and starting to stress a bit


What info did they request in the s56?

That might give an idea of how long they take to check it, if required.


----------



## mariap

Thanks JandE they asked for info I had already supplied and new info,

(Had already applied but asked if we had any further compelling reasons as it had been so long)-Schedule 3 Criteria - Compelling Reasons /-Criterion 3001 requirements

(Large financial purchases we had made together)-Further evidence of your relationship with your Partner

(More evidence of the nature of household- landlord evidence etc/had already supplied bank/tax statements/etc) Evidence of length of de facto relationship (at least 12 months)

(Provided 2) Form 888: Statutory declaration by a supporting witness relating to a partner visa
application

(Had already supplied so added again to partner application) Relationship history statements

(This could maybe be holding it up as we’d had no idea we had to submit this? Submitted within a week of request though) Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

(Passport provided) Evidence your sponsor is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen

So there’s quite a lot which was surprising as we had submitted quite a lot of documents already. I’m hoping that the hold up is because we didn’t realise my partner had to also submit an application? If so that will ease my stress a bit and I’ll go back to waiting…


----------



## JandE

mariap said:


> (This could maybe be holding it up as we’d had no idea we had to submit this? Submitted within a week of request though) Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> (Passport provided) Evidence your sponsor is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen
> 
> So there’s quite a lot which was surprising as we had submitted quite a lot of documents already. I’m hoping that the hold up is because we didn’t realise my partner had to also submit an application? If so that will ease my stress a bit and I’ll go back to waiting…


That's the one that some people miss, and Immigration just wait for it, as the application appears to be not considered as fully complete until they get that sponsor application. 

They will be changing this soon, and ensuring the sponsor side is done first, and only after that is approved can the applicant apply. Some websites are saying this can take 3 months or more. Few will know for sure yet.


----------



## tonySyd

My wife got her 820 visa already on 1 Dec 2021. 
Applied on 31 May 2021
S56 Request on 30 June 2021


----------



## Becca2021

Veritas00 said:


> Heya,
> 
> We submitted our application in Nov-2020. We received a call from immigration about a month ago letting us know they are calling in a "task force" to process all the partner visas that are left over as they have received 50,000+ recently (reference home affairs website... they directed us to view the notice they have on their homepage as a FYI).
> 
> They asked if we were ok with them reaching out to BUPA for medical assessment themselves and we agreed. Bupa then contacted us (via SMS) about 5 days later with a priority booking (looking at bupas website ourselves, in Sydney CBD, it was _well_ over a month wait for an appointment, so without their priority contact with bupa, we would have been waiting quite a long time). We rushed and submitted anything else remaining (form 888 from friends, etc.... wasn't a lot we didn't already have uploaded).
> 
> 2-3 days after the medical assessment was completed and results provided, we got a request for more information (incorrect Brazilian police checks (FYI Brazilians ... it's super tricky figuring out exactly _which_ of the available police checks they actually want... as an English speaker... their names seem the same to me and seem to all provide the same results when I read the English translation... but good luck on that... if you need assistance with what we ended up providing to them, drop me a reply and I can provide more details) and the AFP check did not have my partners maiden name on it), so we provided those and are now in "further assessment" stage and hopefully will get some news soon
> 
> I am from the US, with PR in Australia and she is Brazilian -- not sure if that matters, but I have read on this forum that certain nationalities _'may'_ change the priority of your application.
> 
> They seem to be moving fast with this "task force" and I would suggest you going forward and getting those things sorted ASAP... I know it's not cheap if you need to redo the medical, but on the off chance it can help you get approved in a month from now, I'd just pay it and if needed again, pay it again... that's just me though.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> *Timeline summary:*
> Relationship started - *November 2018*
> Started living together on joint lease - *January 2019*
> Joint back accounts - *March 2019*
> 820 Visa applied - *November 2020*
> Generic keep warm letter to "remember to provide documents" - *March-2021* (It came the exact day my partner's student visa expired and her BVA kicked in, so seems automated to me, no CO name on request)
> Call from Immigration CO asking if they can setup her medical for us, ASAP: *28-April-2021*
> Medical assessment completed: *11-May-2021*
> Request for corrected police checks: *14-May-2021* (went to Initial Assessment status)
> Corrected police checks provided: *24-May-2021* (once submitted and button pressed confirming we uploaded, went to Further Assessment status)
> Compulsively checking status on Immi website.... *24-May-2021* and beyond..... 🕔🕕🕗🕘🕚🕤🕣🕞🕝🕜


My partner and I have a similar situation/experience... I'm Aussie, he's Brazilian, applied in April 2021...we also got the wrong Brazilian police certificates for him...submitted the second one we had missed within a few days, pressed button for confirmation, it now shows further assessment and we've been waiting/compulsively checking since beginning of September... it's so frustrating not knowing if it'll be a couple more months or a year! Also - he's stuck on a student visa until 2024


----------



## mariap

JandE said:


> That's the one that some people miss, and Immigration just wait for it, as the application appears to be not considered as fully complete until they get that sponsor application.
> 
> They will be changing this soon, and ensuring the sponsor side is done first, and only after that is approved can the applicant apply. Some websites are saying this can take 3 months or more. Few will know for sure yet.


Makes sense to change it I think, I think they are talking about approving the applicant first. Ok well that’s some relief hopefully it is just taking more time to review the partner application.

thanks for your replies


----------



## JandE

mariap said:


> Makes sense to change it I think, I think they are talking about approving the applicant first. Ok well that’s some relief hopefully it is just taking more time to review the partner application.
> 
> thanks for your replies


This is an example of the plans.

_Currently, sponsorship and Partner visa applications are lodged at the same time.

However as part of the Partner visa reforms, the Department of Home Affairs will be introducing a new sponsorship framework, requiring sponsors to be approved before their partners can apply for the Partner visa._


----------



## Signa

Hi everyone,
I was asked for rfi (police checks and medical) early Nov 2021 and I provided all docs late Nov. Haven't heard back since. I am patient but just wanted to know if anyone has any ideas about the length of waiting for 820 after receiving this rfi.


----------



## JandE

Signa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was asked for rfi (police checks and medical) early Nov 2021 and I provided all docs late Nov. Haven't heard back since. I am patient but just wanted to know if anyone has any ideas about the length of waiting for 820 after receiving this rfi.


It varies a lot. Maybe a few weeks, maybe quite a few months. When did you apply, and what nationality is the applicant.


----------



## Signa

JandE said:


> It varies a lot. Maybe a few weeks, maybe quite a few months. When did you apply, and what nationality is the applicant.





JandE said:


> It varies a lot. Maybe a few weeks, maybe quite a few months. When did you apply, and what nationality is the applicant.


Applied in Sep 2021 and she is from the middle east. She is a student now and I think they want her to finish her degree first, which will happen very soon.


----------



## JandE

Signa said:


> Applied in Sep 2021 and she is from the middle east. She is a student now and I think they want her to finish her degree first, which will happen very soon.


As an example timeline, we applied in a June some years ago, medical and police in July, further RFI in October, with visa grant in March the next year. Total 9 months, but 8 months after Police and Medical. But processing times were faster back then.

On the final visa, we got the grant the day after we replied to the RFI.

There are lots of reasons for slow or fast grants, based on each individual application.


----------



## Signa

JandE said:


> As an example timeline, we applied in a June some years ago, medical and police in July, further RFI in October, with visa grant in March the next year. Total 9 months, but 8 months after Police and Medical. But processing times were faster back then.
> 
> On the final visa, we got the grant the day after we replied to the RFI.
> 
> There are lots of reasons for slow or fast grants, based on each individual application.


Yes, I think the visa will be granted (if nothing abnormal slows it down that we don't know of) around Feb-March. That's my estimate based on some previous pattern. But ofcourse, it is a different time now atleast covid-wise! fingers crossed.


----------



## Signa

JandE said:


> As an example timeline, we applied in a June some years ago, medical and police in July, further RFI in October, with visa grant in March the next year. Total 9 months, but 8 months after Police and Medical. But processing times were faster back then.
> 
> On the final visa, we got the grant the day after we replied to the RFI.
> 
> There are lots of reasons for slow or fast grants, based on each individual application.


Btw, do you know any other forums with more people sharing their current timelines and particiating in chats?


----------



## Signa

Our 820 visa was granted a few days ago after 4 months of lodgement. Fairly quick


----------



## Rahul shina

Signa said:


> Our 820 visa was granted a few days ago after 4 months of lodgement. Fairly quick


I m at 4 years still wating


----------



## JandE

Rahul shina said:


> I m at 4 years still wating





Signa said:


> Our 820 visa was granted a few days ago after 4 months of lodgement. Fairly quick


Length of relationship, if front-loaded with everything or not, ability to check lodged information, quality of application, previous visa type, etc., are all factors that can affect the processing time.

9 months was the average in November 2021.


----------



## Signa

Rahul shina said:


> I m at 4 years still wating


Are you frequently uploading supporting docs? Can you think of any reason why it is taking this long?


----------



## Dwee

Good afternoon,

My partner ( 26 applicant F) and I (26sponsor M) are applying for a partner visa. I just wanted to make sure I have everything and if I could have critique in what we are lacking.

Im uploading documents online and my main concerns are:

-Applicant's statement of mutual commitment
-Applicant's Statement of nature of household
-Sponsors statutory declaration

So I was wondering are the first two necessary to get the application approved.

Also I made my own immi gov account and I know that I fill out the sponsor application as well and you have the 2000 word limit sections on financials, nature household, mutual commitment and social.

Is that my statutory declaration? Because I'm guessing the case officer uses my side to cross reference and see the application from my side.

Or do I need to write out a seperate word document and have that submitted as an attached document on my partners application?
*____*
Bit of backstory:

We met while we were studying in university and she came here on an exchange program offered by her own university in Japan. We entered a relationship before she returned. We travelled to each others countries to visit, her coming to aus about 4 times and me 3 times to Japan. She eventually graduated and then moved to australia on a student visa and thats when I moved out and we have lived together until now. Its been close to 5 years since we entered into a relationship.

*_*
So, What documents do we have?:

-Australian NFP police checks for both of us
-translated birth certificate
-form 888 from my sister
-form 888 from a friend


-still waiting on consulate japan to send back translated police check from Japan
*_*
Proof in major sections

Financials:

What I pay: utilities, internet, groceries, household furnitures and appliances

-bank statements for utilities and internet paid throughout the 2 years we have moved out
-bank statements for groceries

What she pays: rent

-rental receipts

*_*

Social:

Alot of photos throughout the 5 years of our relationships, photos of us when I travelled to japan, photos of her in Australia, photos of us in Vietnam.

Letters we sent to each when we were long distance.
Letters we sent on anniversaries.
Anniversary photo album

Photos with friends through the years at parties, cinemas, social activities, christmas parties.

*___*

Mutual commitment:

This im not too sure. i have photos of us with her family during christmas and both of our parents meeting each other on a seperate occasion as well.(I thought that shows we are serious, but I'm guessing this may look meaningless to a case officer).

I heard we should put each other as beneficiaries, we are OK to do that. She has a superannuation but I don't have a superannuation funnily enough.
*__*
Nature of household:

-lease agreement

-i just reuploaded the proofs of us paying our share of living (financials section)


Im guessing this is lacking.
*___*

Sorry this is pretty long winded and I'd like to thank everyone thats read in advance!

I've read that the main thing officers are looking for is genuinity of a relationship and I think we pass that area pretty easily.

Im mainly worried if I'm documenting enough in the other aspects.

Thankyou!!!

EDIT: she has also done her visa health check (application reads that all visa health examinations have been finalized and processing of application may continue)

There was a health section to add documents: do I need to get a copy of the pathology and xray or since she has received that message about health assessment, she doesnt need to upload?


----------



## popcorn

Dwee said:


> Im mainly worried if I'm documenting enough in the other aspects.
> 
> 
> There was a health section to add documents: do I need to get a copy of the pathology and xray or since she has received that message about health assessment, she doesnt need to upload?


With the relationship statement, it can be in a word doc and just put a signature and date at the end of it. OR as a statutory declaration. Use it to write the mutual commitment, social, financial and household. I made headings for each aspect in my statement and made numbered paragraphs and spaced, so its easier to read.

with household evidence, you can use any mail, emails with your address or online orders that have either of your names and your shared address. A few other things I used were:
-council booking for a pick up at my address, with my partners name
-my electoral enrolment with my updated address
-some contracts with our name and address i.e employment contract.
-receipts and quotes for plants and landscaping for our garden at home and some photos
-car insurances list where the car is parked

With commitment evidence,I think showing you have shared Christmas and other events together isn't meaningless, you should include it. It can also be seen as social evidence since you spend time together for holidays/cultural events.

If she has done her health check, she doesn't need to do anything further.


----------



## Signa

Dwee said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My partner ( 26 applicant F) and I (26sponsor M) are applying for a partner visa. I just wanted to make sure I have everything and if I could have critique in what we are lacking.
> 
> Im uploading documents online and my main concerns are:
> 
> -Applicant's statement of mutual commitment
> -Applicant's Statement of nature of household
> -Sponsors statutory declaration
> 
> So I was wondering are the first two necessary to get the application approved.
> 
> Also I made my own immi gov account and I know that I fill out the sponsor application as well and you have the 2000 word limit sections on financials, nature household, mutual commitment and social.
> 
> Is that my statutory declaration? Because I'm guessing the case officer uses my side to cross reference and see the application from my side.
> 
> Or do I need to write out a seperate word document and have that submitted as an attached document on my partners application?
> *____*
> Bit of backstory:
> 
> We met while we were studying in university and she came here on an exchange program offered by her own university in Japan. We entered a relationship before she returned. We travelled to each others countries to visit, her coming to aus about 4 times and me 3 times to Japan. She eventually graduated and then moved to australia on a student visa and thats when I moved out and we have lived together until now. Its been close to 5 years since we entered into a relationship.
> 
> *_*
> So, What documents do we have?:
> 
> -Australian NFP police checks for both of us
> -translated birth certificate
> -form 888 from my sister
> -form 888 from a friend
> 
> 
> -still waiting on consulate japan to send back translated police check from Japan
> *_*
> Proof in major sections
> 
> Financials:
> 
> What I pay: utilities, internet, groceries, household furnitures and appliances
> 
> -bank statements for utilities and internet paid throughout the 2 years we have moved out
> -bank statements for groceries
> 
> What she pays: rent
> 
> -rental receipts
> 
> *_*
> 
> Social:
> 
> Alot of photos throughout the 5 years of our relationships, photos of us when I travelled to japan, photos of her in Australia, photos of us in Vietnam.
> 
> Letters we sent to each when we were long distance.
> Letters we sent on anniversaries.
> Anniversary photo album
> 
> Photos with friends through the years at parties, cinemas, social activities, christmas parties.
> 
> *___*
> 
> Mutual commitment:
> 
> This im not too sure. i have photos of us with her family during christmas and both of our parents meeting each other on a seperate occasion as well.(I thought that shows we are serious, but I'm guessing this may look meaningless to a case officer).
> 
> I heard we should put each other as beneficiaries, we are OK to do that. She has a superannuation but I don't have a superannuation funnily enough.
> *__*
> Nature of household:
> 
> -lease agreement
> 
> -i just reuploaded the proofs of us paying our share of living (financials section)
> 
> 
> Im guessing this is lacking.
> *___*
> 
> Sorry this is pretty long winded and I'd like to thank everyone thats read in advance!
> 
> I've read that the main thing officers are looking for is genuinity of a relationship and I think we pass that area pretty easily.
> 
> Im mainly worried if I'm documenting enough in the other aspects.
> 
> Thankyou!!!
> 
> EDIT: she has also done her visa health check (application reads that all visa health examinations have been finalized and processing of application may continue)
> 
> There was a health section to add documents: do I need to get a copy of the pathology and xray or since she has received that message about health assessment, she doesnt need to upload?


The photos with familiy and friend and the fact that they all know you as a couple is definitely one of the best proofs of your commitment. The other one, I suppose could be the Super Beneficiary.


----------



## healthylife

Signa said:


> Are you frequently uploading supporting docs? Can you think of any reason why it is taking this long?


We're in the same situation too...
I think our application is just at the back of the pile for some reason (I've heard that applications pre Covid were chucked at the back of the queue).
No idea what's holding it up, we need to get in contact with the processing office to ask what's going on.
Any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## mariap

I have honestly given up with trying to get any kind of a response from the immigration department. for the cost of the visa you’d think they’d hire more staff.

I had one response when I lodged ‘feedback’ then I got the s56 request for more info. From a no reply email address with nobody to contact with any questions.

My suggestion would be feedback if you haven’t provided it, it’s like a complaint. If you’re outside of the timeframe online. That was the only time I’ve gotten any kind of a response.


----------



## CatalystBrands

Rahul shina said:


> I m at 4 years still wating


When was the last time you got a message from Immigration?


----------



## CatalystBrands

Messiademokun1 said:


> Same here. I've been waiting for 39 month for 820. We've called and mailed them what we always received is cases are different.


When was the last time you got a message from immigration? Have you received any s56 requests for more information?


----------



## CatalystBrands

mariap said:


> I have honestly given up with trying to get any kind of a response from the immigration department. for the cost of the visa you’d think they’d hire more staff.
> 
> I had one response when I lodged ‘feedback’ then I got the s56 request for more info. From a no reply email address with nobody to contact with any questions.
> 
> My suggestion would be feedback if you haven’t provided it, it’s like a complaint. If you’re outside of the timeframe online. That was the only time I’ve gotten any kind of a response.


Did you receive any update?


----------



## mariap

CatalystBrands said:


> Did you receive any update?


No I have contacted them but no reply. Am wondering whether to submit new feedback or whether that’s too much.


----------



## CatalystBrands

mariap said:


> No I have contacted them but no reply. Am wondering whether to submit new feedback or whether that’s too much.


Did you apply for your visa through a migration agent?


----------



## Rahul shina

CatalystBrands said:


> When was the last time you got a message from immigration? Have you received any s56 requests for more information?


I got my visa after sending emails for 4 to 5 times then they said give us all detail by online Nd send more new documents updated than after 3 weeks the granted i advise just hang in there and try to send them emails after you cross the time limit just email them what extra they need they will reply just be polite and kind and be patient applied in june 2018 and got it 1 march 2022


----------



## julius38sg

Hi guys

just to share

Applied 820/801 onshore via agent. 3 years + together on the date on application

lodged 29 Sept 2021

Received BVA 30 Sept 2021

S56 For health (applicant only) and AFP/ foreign police checks ( sponsor and applicant). Birth Certificate for applicant only 7 March 2022 from [email protected]

Attended Medicals 30 March 2022 Greensborough BUPA

Applied and received AFP and foreign police check and passed to agent for both applicant and sponsor to upload. Passed Birth Certificate (applicant) to agent too to upload

Sponsors police check got delayed ( embassy says they are not processing police checks) -

Request for extension for s56 request/ waiver of foreign police checks

Submitted screenshots showing email for application of sponsor foreign police check showing application date (intention to apply) and replies from embassy mentioning no idea when check is coming as they are not receiving any moment due to sanctions / Covid-19

Agent is also writing a cover letter explaining our situation ( sponsor has been resident in Australia since PR / citizenship granted and AFP check is clean) and providing signed character statutory Declaration (sponsor) witnessed by pharmacist.

Hopefully CO waives the requirement and does not elect to wait haha. Anyone faced the same situation?

In the letter from the department it says this

“
If you are unable to obtain a police certificate, it is in your best interest to demonstrate to us, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate(s). If we are satisfied that you are unable to obtain a police certificate(s) and have made a genuine attempt to do so, then a waiver of this requirement may be granted.

If you do not provide the police certificate(s) and I am satisfied that it is reasonable for you to provide them, your application may be refused.”


----------



## audave5

julius38sg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> just to share
> 
> Applied 820/801 onshore via agent. 3 years + together on the date on application
> 
> lodged 29 Sept 2021
> 
> Received BVA 30 Sept 2021
> 
> S56 For health (applicant only) and AFP/ foreign police checks ( sponsor and applicant). Birth Certificate for applicant only 7 March 2022 from [email protected]
> 
> Attended Medicals 30 March 2022 Greensborough BUPA
> 
> Applied and received AFP and foreign police check and passed to agent for both applicant and sponsor to upload. Passed Birth Certificate (applicant) to agent too to upload
> 
> Sponsors police check got delayed ( embassy says they are not processing police checks) -
> 
> Request for extension for s56 request/ waiver of foreign police checks
> 
> Submitted screenshots showing email for application of sponsor foreign police check showing application date (intention to apply) and replies from embassy mentioning no idea when check is coming as they are not receiving any moment due to sanctions / Covid-19
> 
> Agent is also writing a cover letter explaining our situation ( sponsor has been resident in Australia since PR / citizenship granted and AFP check is clean) and providing signed character statutory Declaration (sponsor) witnessed by pharmacist.
> 
> Hopefully CO waives the requirement and does not elect to wait haha. Anyone faced the same situation?
> 
> In the letter from the department it says this
> 
> “
> If you are unable to obtain a police certificate, it is in your best interest to demonstrate to us, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate(s). If we are satisfied that you are unable to obtain a police certificate(s) and have made a genuine attempt to do so, then a waiver of this requirement may be granted.
> 
> If you do not provide the police certificate(s) and I am satisfied that it is reasonable for you to provide them, your application may be refused.”


can u please advice any good agent for Onshore visa


----------



## julius38sg

Just an update… got another s56 for more documents to consider waiver as we were unable to obtain foreign police check. Sent through to agent

1. All pages of sponsor’s passport
2. Confirming travel history / adding on as we recently travelled
3. Screenshots of emails showing that we tried applying but getting negative responses from the embassy

Hopefully all goes well and the department gets back before all the other checks expire


----------



## mariap

Thanks for this, I got a s56 for redoing police checks as they expired and the wait for the foreign check is LONG! They give like 26 days, I paid for express post and it will go over the 26 days to received. 

so you received the s56 after you were not able to provide? I have uploaded that I paid for them… not sure if I should wait and hope for the best or provide another form… They must know there are long postage delays …



julius38sg said:


> Just an update… got another s56 for more documents to consider waiver as we were unable to obtain foreign police check. Sent through to agent
> 
> 1. All pages of sponsor’s passport
> 2. Confirming travel history / adding on as we recently travelled
> 3. Screenshots of emails showing that we tried applying but getting negative responses from the embassy
> 
> Hopefully all goes well and the department gets back before all the other checks expire


----------



## julius38sg

mariap said:


> Thanks for this, I got a s56 for redoing police checks as they expired and the wait for the foreign check is LONG! They give like 26 days, I paid for express post and it will go over the 26 days to received.
> 
> so you received the s56 after you were not able to provide? I have uploaded that I paid for them… not sure if I should wait and hope for the best or provide another form… They must know there are long postage delays …


well for my case my agent lodged a waiver request on our behalf for foreign police check as the embassy told us they are not receiving police certificates ( we have screenshots of emails to and from the embassy to show this)…

I think for your case as long as you applied for the police check within the timeframe given by the department and show some receipt dated within the timeframe it should be okay. I would follow up to see if it has been dispatched and follow up with the department accordingly


----------



## JandE

mariap said:


> Thanks for this, I got a s56 for redoing police checks as they expired and the wait for the foreign check is LONG! They give like 26 days, I paid for express post and it will go over the 26 days to received.
> 
> so you received the s56 after you were not able to provide? I have uploaded that I paid for them… not sure if I should wait and hope for the best or provide another form… They must know there are long postage delays …


They normally give you 28 days to reply, not necessarily provide all information. 

That reply can be stating you have applied for one, and attach proof.

You only click the confirm button, after finally sending the required information.


----------



## mariap

Perfect thank you! That’s very helpful. I’ve put all of the evidence and receipts. They had a position number on it 157 I wonder if that’s my position in the queue?


----------



## julius38sg

mariap said:


> Perfect thank you! That’s very helpful. I’ve put all of the evidence and receipts. They had a position number on it 157 I wonder if that’s my position in the queue?


Not too sure what you are talking about but in all my letters there is a position number for the CO right after their name


----------



## mariap

Yes that’s it … I was hoping that was our position number and we were finally getting somewhere 😂


----------



## mariap

Hi everyone 

Thought I’d post an update for anyone waiting a very long time or with schedule 3 criteria to be met. Last week we got our double approval for 820 and 801 on the same day. Thank you to this forum for their tips and hints on progressing our application.

Application submitted - 16 October 2018 

(at the time I was on a bridging visa for over a year awaiting NZ family member visa renewal - per the conditions of my NZ family 461 visa, I let the department know of my defacto relationship and applied for the 820 as I no longer qualified for my 461 visa)

18 October 2018 - I was advised my application was invalid and had to provide schedule 3 criteria needing to be met as not allowed to apply for a visa on bridging visa.
Granted new bridging visa with no work or travel rights. Which came into effect in March 2019 after my previous visa expired.

March 2019 - advised in 30 days I could no longer work for the duration of my bridging visa - requested special consideration for work rights as partner was studying and I was supporting us both at the time - provided financial evidence/bills/uni evidence for my partner - department approved work rights (still no travel allowed - was advised if I left the country i could not return)

September 2021 - provided ‘feedback’ to the department about lack of communication/timeframes - advised we wanted to purchase a home.

october 2021 - received s56 for more information - requiring evidence of large purchases made together, further schedule3 information and proof of continued commitment/2 witness to our relationship.

March 2022 - provided more ‘feedback’ as we didn’t get any responses to our multiple messages from our last s56.

26 April 22- received Second s56 for renewal of police checks which had expired.

18 May 22 - double grant for 820 and 801.

thanks everyone 😊


----------



## julius38sg

julius38sg said:


> Just an update… got another s56 for more documents to consider waiver as we were unable to obtain foreign police check. Sent through to agent
> 
> 1. All pages of sponsor’s passport
> 2. Confirming travel history / adding on as we recently travelled
> 3. Screenshots of emails showing that we tried applying but getting negative responses from the embassy
> 
> Hopefully all goes well and the department gets back before all the other checks expire


😑 the embassy got back and informed us that the outstanding sponsor police check was dispatched out of the blue to immigration which was already delivered 23/5 based on the tracking information. Agent updated the department. The application waiting for further processing now 🙄. So much work for a document lol


----------



## julius38sg

julius38sg said:


> 😑 the embassy got back and informed us that the outstanding sponsor police check was dispatched out of the blue to immigration which was already delivered 23/5 based on the tracking information. Agent updated the department. The application waiting for further processing now 🙄. So much work for a document lol


woohoo double granted 820/801 June 2022!


----------



## halegna

julius38sg said:


> woohoo double granted 820/801 June 2022!


congratulations!! Glad you granted for both! 
Can you please give more info about your visa timeline?


----------



## julius38sg

halegna said:


> congratulations!! Glad you granted for both!
> Can you please give more info about your visa timeline?


Together since 2017
Married 2020 
Lodged September 2021
RFI 1 for health and police checks March 2022
RFI 2 sponsor character waiver April 2022
Grant June 2022


----------



## trulyvtoogood

Rahul shina said:


> I got my visa after sending emails for 4 to 5 times then they said give us all detail by online Nd send more new documents updated than after 3 weeks the granted i advise just hang in there and try to send them emails after you cross the time limit just email them what extra they need they will reply just be polite and kind and be patient applied in june 2018 and got it 1 march 2022


What was your visa, and who did you email? Thanks.


----------

